# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/28 - No Chance, 'Cos That's Just What You've Got



## Kiri (Dec 14, 2015)

*This time last year...*


The last Raw of 2014 was a pretty decent one. However, we got the authority back because Edge was held hostage by Seth so Cena decided to give in. This proved to be a detrimental move that pretty much destroyed any meaning the Survivor Series bout of that year brought.

That raw was a pretty decent one. Edge and Cristian kicked off the show. We had the Usos vs MizDow which was absolutely solid. Daniel Bryan returned to announce his involvement in the Royal Rumble which was serenaded awesomely by a raucous crowd.

That Raw, as a night, was pretty cool, but was marred by a poor ending.​
*Will the last Raw of 2015 be capped off with a bang?*


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

So how many Cena/Roman tag/handicap matches vs LON do we have to deal with up until the Rumble? I'm setting the bar at 10.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> The Big Dog has pushed The Billionaire Baroness to her breaking point


oh wow those nicknames


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> oh wow those nicknames


Thanks for pointing out this gem.


:swaggerwhat 

:ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Typical WWE. They have come to the conclusion that Vince=RATINGS, so they are sure to squeeze every last drop from him as soon as possible. So when that happens, whom do they turn to?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery 

Just a heads up the roster has been split all this weekend and Monday and Tuesday as it's the holidays so WWE put on two shows in the same day so the tv days are gonna be fucked with only half the roster there as the other half are at a house show so not much will happen. What a way to end 2015 with only half the roster


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

In before insecure males get salty again about Steph dominating another wimp.



Vinny Mac is back :drose


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

​


DoubtGin said:


> oh wow those nicknames


What's wrong with The Big Dog?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery
> 
> Just a heads up the roster has been split all this weekend and Monday and Tuesday as it's the holidays so WWE put on two shows in the same day so the tv days are gonna be fucked with only half the roster there as the other half are at a house show so not much will happen. What a way to end 2015 with only half the roster


Really? I bet Ambrose is carrying the house show main events, as usual when the other guys aren't around. :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You know it's bad when the only time worth getting excited about Raw is when a 70 year old Vince McMahon bothers to make an appearance.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On paper that's lookin like a real snoozer.. going to have to get some serious caffeine down tomorrow after dinner. Come to think about it, I suddenly feel like taking a nap..


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope Enzo and Cass make their main roster debuts in the New day segment.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I sincerely hope that if Cena is to return and regain the United States Championship, he will hold the title and drop it to someone who could really benefit from the win, rather than how he dropped it to Seth Rollins pointlessly at SummerSlam, or at Hell in a Cell to Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I would totally mark out if Mr. Kennedy returned as the new Raw ring announcer. It would be a great story to tell because at some point his in ring return will be highly anticipated. This is a where a heel like Miz comes in and completely trash talks Mr. Kennedy, a man reduced to ring announcing. Great way to build a return and future "face". This is the unexpected and puts the "Anything can happen" slogan back on it's feet again.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Any RAW with VKM on is one to watch.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

What storyline is happening right now thats worth watching for?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> Really? I bet Ambrose is carrying the house show main events, as usual when the other guys aren't around. :mj2


I looked on the live events page and Dean is at Raw and Smackdown tv so im glad but yeah I can imagine the weekends house shows hes had to carry as Roman has been doing the other house shows


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Start the show off with Vince and Steph both getting speared by Roman.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Really? I bet Ambrose is carrying the house show main events, as usual when the other guys aren't around. :mj2


Well to my surprise he's not, he's advertised for RAW.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Another easy skip... guess I should thank the WWE for making it easy to skip 3 hours of Raw after a shit day at work. Saves me some time to do something fun. 

How can anyone look at that write up in the company and think that is worthy of a wrestling show? I just don't get it...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

No more Steph please FFS.

unk4


Probably be a meh show again tbh, but hey we got Vince.

:xzibit :vince2


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing Cena back.

Brock definitely not on this show?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bengals/Broncos on MNF, so I've got barely any fucks to give for this show. Vince showing up again seems like a panic move after the ratings went down last week. It's like he's trying to do ANYTHING to increase ratings without simply revamping the product. You don't have to keep taking Superman Punches to the face Vince, THERE'S AN EASIER WAY.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

ACP are you back yet?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Should be good to have AJ back on my screen on monday night!



Spoiler: monday


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

John Cena is back!! Things will get more exciting. Hate him or not... he gets the fans involved and works his ass off. I wonder what he will think of Roman being the champ. It's been a while since Cena has gone after that belt. He also has a rematch against Alberto. This is going to be interesting indeed. I will tone in just to see the path Cena will take.

Could care less about Roman and Steph/Vince. Only way to make it interesting and fix this is to bring back Triple H and make him fight Roman. It would be so epic!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh yeah Cena returned to the 26th December house show so we have him to look forward to on Raw


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WOAT 2015 is almost over :mark::mark::mark:

Hopefully it's at least bearable...


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bengals vs Broncos, sorry got no time for this. They know they can't afford to have a show as bad as last weeks against a fixture like that.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I would have Steph try to hit Roman again, but then Roman grabs her arm. Maybe even pushes her away and she falls down. This is 2015, after all, if he did anything more than that it would cause a fucking uproar. Anyway, at that moment "It's time to play the game..." hits and HHH comes back and the Reigns/HHH feud starts, building towards a match at the Royal Rumble. Because fuck Reigns/Sheamus again, who wants to see that.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

blackholeson said:


> I would totally mark out if Mr. Kennedy returned as the new Raw ring announcer. It would be a great story to tell because at some point his in ring return will be highly anticipated. This is a where a heel like Miz comes in and completely trash talks Mr. Kennedy, a man reduced to ring announcing. Great way to build a return and future "face". This is the unexpected and puts the "Anything can happen" slogan back on it's feet again.


What? Where this thing came from?


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

I'm assuming Vince is coming back to 'punish' Roman by making him his heir or something like that. Whatever I have no interest at all


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena is back :mj2 

This Raw is definitely gonna suck.


----------



## BlazeOfG (Aug 21, 2015)

Is it too much to ask for Stephanie to be stricken with breast cancer?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Skippage will be real throughout this show. I'm actually looking forward to seeing Cena back, no doubt they will do something shit with him, but dare I say I've missed the guy quite a bit. Maybe they've made the product shit on purpose so we miss Cena. CONSPIRACY. 

Only thing I hope for is no Stephanie. I cringed so hard last RAW like 100% of this forum. Oh, and the obligatory:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope for less Stephanie cos Vince will be there. Also glad to see John Cena back, especially if he kicks Alberto's ass. Why isn't that match for the US Championship...?

I also have a bet riding on this Raw, so I hope I win :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Honestly, can anyone name me one thing appealing about Stephanie McMahon being on our tv screens? She oversells on the microphone more than her father after taking a stunner. It may be to "make Roman look strong", but casuals and former viewers cringe at her non believable antics. 

Absolutely awful television she's put out lately. 

Go home Steph, you're trash.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph is the worst on screen character on the show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> So how many Cena/Roman tag/handicap matches vs LON do we have to deal with up until the Rumble? I'm setting the bar at 10.


I'll wager you. What we put on line "not getting to watch S02E01" LIVE or recorded for a week. Of course LU!

Any match that involves Cena or Roman, against anyone from League of Nations. And if Roman/Cena tag team together, it counts as one.

Counting Royal Rumble. But all "main matches" no LIVE, or Dark. Promo Brawls don't count, actual matches

I say under 9.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah not watching this crap


Worst 
Wrestling 
Ever



Btw Big dog :lmao


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane McMahon so has to come back


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I shall be subjecting myself to this absolute horror show because I'm on holidays. Luckily I shall be drunk and it'll be fun laughing at the complete fuckups in store.

Well, until I see this thread:

Guy 1: 'big pop for my man roman da wwe champion!''
Guy 2: 'lol u call dat a pop lol roman fans r such smarks'
Guy 3: 'ambroses pop was bigger at the house show last week'
Guy 1: 'actually romans was bigger I measured it, the front three rows made lots of noise'
Guy 4: 'roman da champion haters gonna be salty'
Guy 5: 'Im naked'
Guy 2: 'rollins got a bigger pop than all of them I was there'
Guy 1: 'no smark neckbeard I measured romans pop'
Girl 1: 'well I think-'
Guy 1: 'show your boobs!!!'
Guy 7: 'personally I think this whole idea of comparing cheers is counter productive and is just showing up ones who are the complete marks and have no intention of enjoying a wrestling show even if it was pretty decent and-'
Guy 1,2,3,4,5 and 6: 'LOL FUCK U NECKBEARD SMARK POP RATINGS LOSER'


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

MarkovKane said:


> I'll wager you. What we put on line "not getting to watch S02E01" LIVE or recorded for a week. Of course LU!
> 
> Any match that involves Cena or Roman, against anyone from League of Nations. And if Roman/Cena tag team together, it counts as one.
> 
> ...












My post was way too much sarcasm to make this wager. I'll be damned if I miss an episode of LU.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So Roman, Cena, Dicks on Head bans, League of Jobbers & Miss Unsafe Work space McMahon.......

I have a feeling the following gif will be the theme of the next year









#MNFootball #RawisBORE #LU2016


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Roman saves this show!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Roman stripped of the title but it is their golden boy with the godly mega push


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hopefully Roman saves the show lol your trolling right? With when it Reigns it bores stinking up the joint. The Hof of same old shit.Aka John Cena returning. Even.Vince apparence wont make me watch this. I usually watch out of habit. But no Paige. I.think.i.well.skip.and watch the main segments.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena winning the US title? Thanks but no thanks i've got a drying paint wall to watch


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be there tonight.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Fighter Daron said:


> What? Where this thing came from?


What's wrong with the idea? He is a former WWE superstar. Fans are familiar with him and it's not like they won't know who he is. Do you remember what made him famous? It was his act of saying his name. It got so popular that it was being used at sports stadiums of non wrestling related events. He wasn't ever going to headline WM, but he was a fresh act when he debuted. He couldn't cut it in the ring apparently. Why not bring him back as a ring announcer? Then, slowly work him back into the ring and see if he can work the WWE style without botching. No one is expecting him and it would totally be a surprise.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Most of the roster at a pointless live event/Bengals v Broncos Week 16 matchup with big Playoff implications. Yeah, the NFL is going to massacre Raw tonight...


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Most of the roster at a pointless live event/Bengals v Broncos Week 16 matchup with big Playoff implications. Yeah, the NFL is going to massacre Raw tonight...


 that is a good game but tbh all the NFL games are better than Raw. Will catch Raw later


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I'll be there tonight.


With beer in hand because you might need it


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> Cena is back :mj2
> 
> This Raw is definitely gonna suck.


He was on the Today show in the morning. My day is already ruined


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TKOW said:


> I sincerely hope that if Cena is to return and regain the United States Championship, he will hold the title and drop it to someone who could really benefit from the win, rather than how he dropped it to Seth Rollins pointlessly at SummerSlam, or at Hell in a Cell to Alberto Del Rio.


Still scratch my head to this day...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Have a retirement party that I HAVE to go to tonight, so I will be missing the discussion thread again :mj2


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Idk guys I am a little behind and currently on Raw 12-14-15. Ah coming here to the forums just makes my day


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

News coming down so far via "Bleacher Report" is with HALF the roster doing a house show the same time as MNR, is that the E is supposedly going to be leaning on Roman to fill a majority of tonight's show segment wise, the following came to mind.....










or











But then hearing that Jon Boy, Dicks on Head bands, The League of Jobbers, Unsafe Work Place McMahon & the 70 year old fuck who green lights this BS will ALL be on the show and the fowling gif is much more correct .......











Save ME MNF #yourmyONLYhope


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I think theres gonna be alot of fuckery tonight as its the last Raw of the year. Cena buries Alberto wins back the US title. Roman gets stripped of the title but somehow wins it back. I think they will mess with Dean they better fucking not though


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My man Vinny Mac!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RAW might b good tonight with both Cena and Vince's return. Cena could regain the RR. Vince can continue what is a promising storyline with Reigns ad the Authority by cutting a good promo and having good segment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm excited for the continuation of Reigns vs. Vince and Triple H. I'm glad it wasn't wasted on last week because it was a Slammy episode and bound to be dull with the constant interruptions.*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

blackholeson said:


> What's wrong with the idea? He is a former WWE superstar. Fans are familiar with him and it's not like they won't know who he is. Do you remember what made him famous? It was his act of saying his name. It got so popular that it was being used at sports stadiums of non wrestling related events. He wasn't ever going to headline WM, but he was a fresh act when he debuted. He couldn't cut it in the ring apparently. Why not bring him back as a ring announcer? Then, slowly work him back into the ring and see if he can work the WWE style without botching. No one is expecting him and it would totally be a surprise.


I was just asking if it was any leak or something to make you think he could comeback.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Prediction:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> News coming down so far via "Bleacher Report" is with HALF the roster doing a house show the same time as MNR, is that the E is supposedly going to be leaning on Roman to fill a majority of tonight's show segment wise, the following came to mind.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry! 70 year old Vince is back to save the day! An entertaining show is on it's way!

Oh, and don't forget the Face that Runs This Place is back to take rightful ownership of his show.

:cena5


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It'll be very interesting to see how Brooklyn reacts to Roman Reigns as champion, especially since they weren't exactly behind him at Summerslam. Maybe they'll pull a 180 like the Philly crowd, who knows? Vince is back so it's a strong possibility that he'll take the bullet again for a pop

I'm actually intrigued to see Cena return. I think he's reaching a point in his career where he ether goes in a completely new character direction or he begins winding it down as a regularly featured main eventer. With Reigns as champion I can easily see them planting the seeds for a heel turn. Tonight might be an indication of things to come


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm excited for the continuation of Reigns vs. Vince and Triple H. I'm glad it wasn't wasted on last week because it was a Slammy episode and bound to be dull with the constant interruptions.*


I just hope its done with before Wrestlemania so its not the main event then.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Don't worry! 70 year old Vince is back to save the day! The Face that Runs This Place is back to take rightful ownership of his show.:cena5


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

It will be torture but I may try to watch at least the first half hour live by of holidays :shrug


----------



## BigBernieCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Vince & Cena returning will definitely help out the show with a lot of the roster missing. Maybe we even get Enzo and Big Cass, and have them possibly feud with the New Day.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TIME TO GET READY FOR RAW! @A-C-P


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> TIME TO GET READY FOR RAW! @A-C-P


At a party tonight, so no Raw live for me tonight :mj2 (Though it is a work party so I am sure I will be under the influence of something to get through it)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHY ARE THEY DOING A HOUSE SHOW DURING RAW? WTF WWE? :swaggerwhat


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

How come a 70 year old man is a bigger draw than the entire roster of talent he employs? i don't know whether Vince got a kick out of the high rating 2 weeks ago or if he's disgusted.

It would be like watching football to see Bill Bellichick or watching Soccer for Alex Ferguson. Oh well if this is what it takes to get some good story development then I'll take it. I just wish Stephanie and Paul knew how to carry a show


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

So yeah, a mod on a bad day closed my thread on this, so sorry for everyone out here who doesn't want spoilers, but...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Count Vertigo said:


> So yeah, a mod on a bad day closed my thread on this, so sorry for everyone out here who doesn't want spoilers, but...












RAW has my attention now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seriously though, what's the reason for the house show?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena will win via DQ when the LON interferes, Roman makes the save and Steph books Cena and Reigns in a handicap match vs all 4 members of LON in the main event where the supermen combo overcome the odds and win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope Triple H breaks out good ol Sledgy for Reigns tonight. We need a big angle heading into the New Year.*


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

The return of Vince and Big Match John should bring back some lapsed viewers, if even for a few segments. It's a good chance for WWE to win back some of that goodwill from TLC, I hope they can do it. No "Slammy Awards" excuses this week. 

Will check in now and then during Bengals/Broncos tonight! :mark:


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

how many hours until RAW guys?


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

thenextbigthing56 said:


> how many hours until RAW guys?


Only 3 short ones :lmao


----------



## SirDooDoo (Apr 2, 2015)

Man, never thought i would say this but i kinda miss Cena..
2015 Cena was great, elevated the US title and had great matches..
Cena & Reigns vs Del Rio & Sheamus will be the main event tonight, i bet


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Enzo and Cass possibly showing up does sound interesting, but I'm not sitting through 3 hours of crap just for a _chance_ that they might appear. I'll wait for the Youtube highlights if they do make an appearance.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Have a retirement party that I HAVE to go to tonight, so I will be missing the discussion thread again :mj2


Another week of no ACP hurry back soon dude


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are trying hard to get ratings tonight.

Cena return.
McMahon return.
NXT call-up tease.
Having Rock announce his WM return on Twitter.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

ENZO AND CASS HAVE ME HYPED AS FUCK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This guy I know thinks that Vince is gonna fire Roman, Dean and the Usos on Raw :lol I managed to goad him into a bet with me, if he's wrong he has to buy my ticket for the next indie wrestling show we go to  :lmao


I have this bet riding on Raw. The guy only wins if he fires all of them, so if he just fires Roman or whatever, it doesn't count. Plus it only counts if they stay fired after Raw is over :lol

I'm gonna be surprised if this guy is right though lol, he's terrible at predicting stuff. He predicted both Dean & Roman would turn heel at Survivor Series, then when he was wrong, he tried to backpedal and said he meant it would happen on Raw the next night haha. Again, he was wrong


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Enzo and Big Cass are in New York OMG if they debut tonight im gonna lose my shit


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I hope Triple H breaks out good ol Sledgy for Reigns tonight. We need a big angle heading into the New Year.*


Recon HHH will be back? I think Vince will deal with him tonight.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I wanna see Triple H bust someones head with that SledgeHammer. I mean it is under the ring :wink2:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Time to get my Raw back on. I only know it's monday cause of this show so thanks WWE lol 

(hope you all had a good one)

also can I just say debuting enzo and cass in a smart crowd is a good fucking idea, it sets the precedent for the other crowds as to how they are supposed to react to them.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've only just realized that it's in Brooklyn, well that's upped my spirits quite a bit, hopefully it's a good crowd tonight.

Enzo and Cass will get a fucking loud ass pop if they debut. :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heel turn for Jey is obvious.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sounds like RAW could be fun and interesting tonight. I hope they go all out.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

UFO said:


> Recon HHH will be back? I think Vince will deal with him tonight.


I think there's a very strong possibility that Triple H will return tonight. The roster is thinned out from a house show they're putting on, and a heel tends to close out the year on top.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Man I want some impact on this show tonight! Something that makes us want to watch the next Monday Night Raw Sigh


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

TKOW said:


> I think there's a very strong possibility that Triple H will return tonight. The roster is thinned out from a house show they're putting on, and a heel tends to close out the year on top.


Here's hoping.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

TKOW said:


> I think there's a very strong possibility that Triple H will return tonight. The roster is thinned out from a house show they're putting on, and a heel tends to close out the year on top.


Who is definitely going to be there on Raw tonight? I know John Cena is and that is disappointing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TKOW said:


> I think there's a very strong possibility that Triple H will return tonight. The roster is thinned out from a house show they're putting on, and a heel tends to close out the year on top.


I'd think they would hold off on Trips attacking Reigns until after Rumble to bridge the gap between that and whoever Reigns faces at Rumble. If a heel's going to end up on top tonight, it's going to be Vince & Steph.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

No one gives a fuck about Vince McMahon.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Strange timing for both Vince and Cena to return.

I'd have saved it for the first RAW of 2016 and throw in a couple of title matches to make it feel different and start the build to the Rumble and Mania.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vince and Cena both returning and on the same night, The Rock has announced he will be at Wrestlemania 32..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Evening folks.

Hopefully Raw cheers me up after watching us lose 4-2 to Rangers earlier the day .


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

blackholeson said:


> No one gives a fuck about Vince McMahon.


Yeah those spike in numbers when he appeared really agree with ya,lol. You angry.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Hopefully Roman will wear the belt around the waist tonight so I can screencap it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I have no idea about where the HHH/Reigns feud should go (if there is one).

The things that could happen (imo):

HHH/Reigns title match at the Rumble (but I think this is unlikely since HHH will most likely want to wrestle at WM)
HHH/Reigns title match at WM (very unlikely again, since they won't waste the main event on this)
HHH/Reigns non-title match at WM (stripping Reigns off the title seems pretty stupid imo).

I still think they will go Reigns/Lesnar/Cena (either singles matches or a triple threat) at WM so I don't see much sense in building a Reigns vs HHH feud.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> I have no idea about where the HHH/Reigns feud should go (if there is one).
> 
> The things that could happen (imo):
> 
> ...


Reigns vs. Triple H WM 32 - match 1 to keep the title.
Reigns vs. Cena or Lesnar - RR winner.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

No boring Authority/Roman opening segment, please. hope they go straight to Cena/Del Rio unless that's the main event, if so, underwhelming.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So when it reigns it bores well be their. John "the walking billboard" I am still boring Cena well be their. Vince is always fun. But no Paige, Wyatt Family. The latter a huge loss imo. Theyve become the "stable" to raw. With Rock announcing he well be at wm. He may show up haha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> No boring Authority/Roman opening segment, please. hope they go straight to Cena/Del Rio unless that's the main event, if so, underwhelming.


Well thats asking alot. As those two things you just mentioned are as boring as each other. Prefer Noelle Foley come out and twerk on a poll


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> No boring Authority/Roman opening segment, please. hope they go straight to Cena/Del Rio unless that's the main event, if so, underwhelming.


This is actually their last chance to open Raw with a match in 2015. Last time was September 2014.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> I have no idea about where the HHH/Reigns feud should go (if there is one).
> 
> The things that could happen (imo):
> 
> ...


Wwll now Rocks wrestling probably. They wouldent waste his drawing power. So Rock.in Me. Reigns hhh on the card somewhrre.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

If they are going to strip Roman of the Championship tonight and do what I think they do then there is going to be Wrecking Crew 2015 in my home.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Well thats asking alot. As those two things you just mentioned are as boring as each other. Prefer Noelle Foley come out and twerk on a poll


RATINGS :banderas

How did Mick Foley create that?



genghis hank said:


> This is actually their last chance to open Raw with a match in 2015. Last time was September 2014.


Wow, really? That's bad. Wonder how many of those were Authority/Seth Rollins segments.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> No boring Authority/Roman opening segment, please. hope they go straight to Cena/Del Rio unless that's the main event, if so, underwhelming.


I expect a Authority promo to open up the show either from Stephanie, Vince or both.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn RIP Lemmy! HHH better represent for Motorhead tonight


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go. Let's do this.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Here we go, RAW baby!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Love pyros, just not when I'm there live lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Let the







begin.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FINAL RAW OF 2015 WE DID IT WF WE FUCKING DID IT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An Authority promo in the opening segment. How shocking!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

My man Vince is in the house, with the swag!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that pop for the old man


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The boss!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chimmel's back?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> An Authority promo in the opening segment. How shocking!


:vince We started the year that way and damn it we're going to end it that way.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No chance in hell :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns.... YOU'RE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED... or stripped... either = RATINGS!

HHH might come out and present an alternative.... Reigns vs HHH for the belt at the RR.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The search for ratings


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. McMahon at RAW and Chimel on the mic?!?!?!

This may be the greatest RAW in the history of our sport!!! :shocked:


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

LMFAO DENTAL SURGERY. Roman looking strong


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Tony Chimel, the GOAT announcer :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Can imagine Vince's old ass hobbling up the steps to get Reigns.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Brooklyn New York is officially a southern city now


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

still a few wee boos but mostly cheers, getting there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sit back and watch how Vince does it, Steph.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*IN*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh god a regins promo will he discuss Vinces balls this week or call him some sort of food


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince serving Holiday Heart teas.









This is going to be painful.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That's not a 'face of the company' pop. Sorry. :justsayin


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Okay that was mostly boos/almost all boos.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

get your







for more cringwothy Reigns promos.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Raw is Recaps


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Tom Phillps is so sad.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tom Phillips getting what he deserves.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Crowd popped huge for Vince, and Roman got that? the fuck?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Brooklyn New York is officially a southern city now


How?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tom Phillips is such a bitch boy :lol :lol :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love how much Vince hates saying WWE


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah H was so badly hurt he flew to England


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Speak up old man.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday Night Recaps!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns still with that stupid goofy smug smile UGH. HE is so awful


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Yeah H was so badly hurt he flew to England


NXT HHH and Main Roster HHH are two different people, duh :mj4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince is doing everything he can to get Duck Lips Baby Gurl over. Two appearance within 3 weeks when he's usually getting his brows arched.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Fucking what chants to me McMahon?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Vince is trying so hard, it's cringeworthy.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Love how much Vince hates saying WWE


Should change it back to the WWF.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I admit I haven't been watching Raw much or engaging with the product over the last few weeks.. but... is the story here supposed to be Reigns is anti-authority and I'm supposed to believe he isn't the chosen one, just because the on-screen McMahons are giving him a hard time?

This is surreal and not in a good way. Totally hilarious though at least. McMahon is on form actually hehe.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

He can't be taken seriously as a bad ass when he has that goofy ass smile all the time he looks like a fucking geek


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, this crowd is odd


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I'm not a rich snob, I'm a freakin' billionaire" :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I thought Vince was a millionaire.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vince burying poverty.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god. :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince is still golden in these promos. Makes nearly everyone else look like amateurs :agree:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wyuhwee champion


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Vince having a stroke, he keeps missing words.


Oh Daniel Bryan chants LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan chants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS

:lmao


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Daniel Bryan chants hahaha


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

CORPORARE REIGNSSSSS

omgg no one gives the remotest shit about reigns He is getting 0 i mean ]


i own this, me and my supporters, all 12 of them


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

rofl daniel bryan chant. Vince is so mad. This is awesome.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Daniel Bryan :yes


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

LOL @ Daniel Bryan chants

Now CM Punk chants omg lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well this got hilariously bad in a hurry.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is so incredibly bad. God help us all.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Daniel Bryan chants :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These chants :ha


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

CM Punk chants LoL


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

OMG


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DANIEL FUCK FUCKING BRYAN 

Fuck.

Yes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"W E WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP"


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lmfaooo


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Daniel Bryan comeback confirmed


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Well the crowd revolted quicker then expected


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So they're going from Bryan to Punk chants? So stupid.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

LOL crowd taking a big ol' dump.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

DB chants lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE: 'Roman Reigns is not good at long promos. So let's have him do a long promo in fucking Brooklyn.'

:vince


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This segment went off the rails pretty quickly


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM PUNK :banderas

GOAT crowd


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

How many times is my man Vince gonna say "WE world champ" :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CM PUNK CHANTS

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Fans bored already.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So is the Daniel Bryan chant the new CM Punk chant?

EDIT: The crowd just answered that for me.

This segment is failing hard...real hard.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well, pretty sure that's fucking racist.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Mmmm edgy pg racism


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

What chants, cm punk and yes chants in the first ten minutes


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Enough Samoans in WWE


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bryan


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns is soooooooo CRINGEWORTHY on mic.....goodness gracious.... PLEASE JUST DO WHAT McMahon says and SHUT UP!

Reigns: What are you gonna do? sdlkfsdklfn fdkfldkln fknfkndkn
McMahon: I'm gonna tell you to shut up... that's what I'm gonna do...

:xzibit

And Vince and Steph with that blatant racism!

:sasha2


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

ROFL CM Punk chant. Crowd shitting all over this. Epic :banderas


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti welp this didn't take long


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is really bad its like one of those Abe Simpson stories that doesn't end.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

CM FUCKING PUNK

YES

Do it more


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

GO BROOKLYN


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

CM Punk and Bryan chants. Brooklyn is hilarious!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

CM Punk chants


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Why are they chanting for Daniel Bryan and CM Punk when they just got done giving them a yes chant.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I admit I haven't been watching Raw much or engaging with the product over the last few weeks.. but... is the story here supposed to be Reigns is anti-authority and I'm supposed to believe he isn't the chosen one, just because the on-screen McMahons are giving him a hard time?
> 
> This is surreal and not in a good way. Totally hilarious though at least. McMahon is on form actually hehe.


Yes , this storyline sucks and Reigns sucks as a face , but Vince is doing his work and that's putting over Reigns and i have to admit that Reigns is quite over now than before , you barely hear boos .


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG this fucking segment.. Are they serious right now


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol some steph level acting here.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE is dying on it's arse.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Garbage segment

McMahon getting dem Punk chants :ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't. I fucking can't.
I'm just.

I just....


Why?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm so confused.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

My neck! My back! My neck and my back!!!!


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vince's neck hurt? Where the hell they going with this?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This is pretty dreadful eh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow this segment is flopping so hard


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

WTF IS THIS...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man this is the guy they want to carry this company by himself? If that was Austin or the Rock there'd be no way in hell we'd have other wrestlers being chanted for.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol why did her theme play?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:vince be like "I fallen and I can't get up".


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

DANIEL BRYAN, CM PUNK! I officially love Brooklyn.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It was only a matter of time before they "arrested" him.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

MY NECK GODDAMNIT


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The fuck. :ugh2


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

This is so awful, I'm embarassed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah this whole set up doesn't look pre-planned at all. 

Totally spontaneous.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This sad and cringe worthy and here comes the hard faced bitch to ruin shit


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Why does Stephanie have to have her music to check on her dad


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Neck injury so let's bring out guys in suits and ties. Not paramedics or EMTs


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Okay the talking shit about how he used up Reigns family could get interesting.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Back to my whiskey. F this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is Chicago, the officers should be shooting him right now not arresting him.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Just switched on now. What have I missed?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Can this NFL game start already???!?!?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

This is fucking atrocious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they cancel this show?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What the hell is this? 

Damn Stephanie in all black.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That's actually a Russian guy doing a Brooklyn accent.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This is giving me cancer.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus christ...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

arrest Vince for racial abuse please.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Police putting over Reigns


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Arrest Steph!!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Neanderthal* :mj


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.......I don't even..............


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

stephanie is a better heel than vince..


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What the fuck is this shit? Do they really expect this to help Reigns at all? This does nothing but hurt him


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

the cringe is off the wall,

this is just a train wreck


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh shit you go NYPD cop telling Stephanie off.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*turns on raw*

Starts off with Stephanie screaming, Vince playing 'old defenseless man', Reigns, and the 'police' in the ring.

:deandre

Good riddance, 2015.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

None of these pops have nothing to do with Roman.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Even the fucking "police" backs up Reigns. What an anti-authority figure.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

WTF is the shit

ut


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This segment is so dumb :lmao

I hope it never ends though


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Push_Miz said:


> Yes , this storyline sucks and Reigns sucks as a face , but Vince is doing his work and that's putting over Reigns and i have to admit that Reigns is quite over now than before , you barely hear boos .


Agreed, agreed.

Hence Bryan / Punk chants as protest and Reigns is a random mouthpiece for the people now, but the people get that it's still protest mode.

Crowd could make this a decent Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so fucking bad..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's nice to see Vince recovered from that injury lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf am I watching


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank god Vince's neck is fine all of a sudden


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They really try everything to make him look strong dont they.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the fake badges courtesy of Toys R Us


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince is so cringeworthy these days. Yikes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf is this? :lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this has gone on waaaaaay too long.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Vince was black he'd already been shot 78 times.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> stephanie is a better heel than vince..


Always has been.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Rich snob? I'm a freaking billionaire!"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm Vincent Kennedy McMahon, dammit!!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

alright lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What the?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is some 2010 TNA Benny Hill bullshit right here.


Horrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is this McMahon vs Cops to get Roman over just cause he was in the same ring?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Remember when Austin had to outwit Vince to get him arrested?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is utterly pathetic and tragic at the same time.


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

What was the point of this?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF is this shit :chlol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Therapy said:


> This is so fucking bad..


...it's good?

Haha this is a great segment for me, comedy gold. WWE panning and flushing themselves down the toilet makes for great TV in my opinion.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is this the worst VKM segment since literally the WOAT Enis envy? Summer of Punk Vince was a great setup man, those Vince/Heyman confrontations were ok and "shave that beard damnit" was funny.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

This is so cringeworthy that it's funny.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

If only this story-line involved was the authority vs somebody who we know they actual love in real life. Put Bryan in this spot and I'd actually be able believe this


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Segment of the Year


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so confused


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

this is so fucking stupid, why put sympathy on Vince having him arrested? So dumb and awful. 

Fuck this company.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is an utter clusterfuck.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I want Vince in jail segments.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This segment is all cringe...


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

What the fuck is this cringe worthy shit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF AM I WATCHING?? 

lol at those Miranda rights..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why is Vince getting arrested?

What did I miss in the opening 13 minutes? :lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Now only if the rest of the roster could get this much attention to their storyline..smhh


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG pissed off Vince is hilarious.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is the most random segment i've seen in awhile. And that's really saying a lot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They trying to build Roman up like the next Austin.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

This Stone Cold type stuff won't work with a guy as green as Reigns..


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

And that "arrest" wouldn't stick because he wasn't properly read his rights


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Those officers must be Reigns marks.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

How can you do a yes chant and a cm punk chant in one segment. Make up your mind do you like it or not


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

where the fuck is HHH


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> None of these pops have nothing to do with Roman.


But they'll sure as shit justify it by saying it was all him as he stood there quiet in the ring doing absolutely nothing but hold a mic to a cops mouth


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

2015 ending in complete fuckery. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well at least we got to see Vince get arrested. Gold.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember back in 1998 when Austin was able to get McMahon arrested and it was awesome. 

Yeah, this is like watching a Happy Madison Production try to recapture the work of Orson Welles. Awful.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury


THE FUCKERY IS REAL!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

There aren't many, but there are some days I'm embarrassed to be a wresting fan. The first 20 minutes of RAW is one of those times.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Personal security buried the McMahon family. 

McMahons vs Security feud incoming.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They decided to make Roman Reigns the homeless Stone Cold...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And some people claim Vince isn't out of touch with what is good anymore LOL


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Are they even trying at this point?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> They trying to build Roman up like the next Austin.


:ha


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

This is what lazy 5 minute writing looks like folk.

"My neck".. please lmao

the only way this can be saved is this:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This started out so well, and in the span of minutes, went straight to hell lol


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I haven't watched RAW live in years... Why did I start now?!

The fuck is this?

It's... It's hilarious.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

'youre going to jail' since when can security guards send you to jail this shit is so fake man.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

So Vince is on Raw.... For _this_?...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This isnt crash tv, but it is certainly trash tv.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well ... that happened.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I want Vince in jail segments damn it, make this Nitro 99 fuck it!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Arrest Vince!!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Segment took a little dive after the chants but overall this was pretty entertaining. For all kinds of reasons:lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't drop the soap Vince...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This guy's heavy New Yawk accent is getting on my nerves.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

that didn't make any sense if the plan is to get people to cheer Roman. The cops were the biggest faces in that segment


----------



## PearlJam (Oct 10, 2014)

This was cringeworthy on so many levels.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They seemed to be on the right track with Roman just a few weeks ago, but they haven't learned that he should say almost no words because he is fucking terrible and awkward when saying lots of words...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're doing so much to create "excitement" around their top guy because they know he's as entertaining as Eva Marie.


And right after they show a commercial with Ambrose who doesn't need the smoke screens.

:vince


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

DID SHE SAY SHANE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell did we all just watch?

I feel legitimately dumber for having watched that. Awful by everyone involved.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Very strong candidate for the title of worst segment of all time. What a trainwreck. Not even an enjoyable one.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

That was worse than Robocop saving Sting


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Daniel Bryan chants were great, but a bummer. Segment was trash.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why do I get the feeling that they pulled this crap off last minute? Oh right because it was


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SNEAKY PETE!!!! McMahon needs you pal!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Took Roman 3 weeks to get Vince arrested while it took Stone Cold like 8 months. And this dude is supposed to be anti authority when the police come to the ring to back him up. Lordt. :ha


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Catsaregreat said:


> Segment of the Year


I think it is second only to the "Tater Tots" segment a few weeks ago.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I have no idea where this is leading (if anywhere). One of the weirdest opening segments in years.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Crasp said:


> So Vince is on Raw.... For _this_?...


HHH will show up...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman just stood there that whole segment yet WWE will say "that crowd was so hot and Roman was there!"


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

Terrible. This is about as bad as the Great Khali wrestling skills.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns didn't really do ANYTHING in that segment. Anyone could have played his role.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

That was worse than the Katie Vick segment.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaand back to watching the Lakers/Hornets game.

What the FUCK was that!? Yet another cringe-worthy opening segment fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rocketmansid said:


> I want Vince in jail segments damn it, make this Nitro 99 fuck it!


R-Truth is randomly in the cell with Vince for whatever reason while he's trying to make bail.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm embarrassed to call myself a WWE fan..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> :ha


That's my reaction as well, but, I think that's what they're really trying to do.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Steph's (and our) night is about to get worse.....John Cena returns lol!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

kokepepsi said:


> DID SHE SAY SHANE!!!!!!!


Did she?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DENSPARK said:


> Why is Vince getting arrested?
> 
> What did I miss in the opening 13 minutes? :lol


You just missed the best segment of 2015 bud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bryan and Punk chants aside, at least Reigns is still getting all cheers on the east coast :meh.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*They give Reigns a Yes chant, then follow it up by immediately chanting for Daniel Bryan and CM Punk...*


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I think they had a plan, but the crowd wasn't really into it so they hurried through some segments instead of letting it ride, it wasn't the greatest thing, but Vinnie Mac stumbling his lines, Reigns like a gopher in the headlights, the crowd not giving a shit, that there is a storm in a teacup right there.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm trying to think of ways of how they thought that could have been a good start to Raw.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck was that? Who the fuck booked that crap? The highlight of that segment wasn't even written. Daniel Bryan chants and then McMahon saying shut up was classic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Truthbetold said:


> Did she?


Shane?!?! Ohhhhhhh boy!! Business about to pick up?!?!?!!?


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

At least they tried with that segment.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> They seemed to be on the right track with Roman just a few weeks ago, but they haven't learned that he should say almost no words because he is fucking terrible and awkward when saying lots of words...


A top guy is going to have to say something eventually . Most top guys or the #1 guy have to have actual mic skills , a guy who says little to nothing will end up being a nobody in the long run


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

RAW's resident sheriff got a bigger pop than Reigns. :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> They're doing so much to create "excitement" around their top guy because they know he's as entertaining as Eva Marie.
> 
> 
> And right after they show a commercial with Ambrose who doesn't need the smoke screens.
> ...


You got that right


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

WWE is dying, if you can't see that by that awful segment, you're blind.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> But they'll sure as shit justify it by saying it was all him as he stood there quiet in the ring doing absolutely nothing but hold a mic to a cops mouth


Yep.

WWE has learned:

To get that fucker over - do other stuff the crowd wants and just have him stand there!

"CM PUNK!"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Pretty sure that's the worse segment I have ever seen from the WWE.


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

That was such an entertaining segment.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I really hoped Vince would get "stun gunned."


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lets recap the cringefest so you can re-cringe


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena's gonna be the only one who will be able to get Vince released


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love that the idea of Steph going to jail gets the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

It certainly was shocking, Cole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans still to this day hate the McMahons. That's all I take away from that segment, which was one of the worst segments in a very, very long time.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow...that was terrible.
Vince overacting
Stephanie shrieking 
the fake cops acting like real cops (i.e. complete assholes)
and Reigns standing there doing jack shit and looking all smug.

...just fucking terrible


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

That police chief worked the mic better than Roman has in his entire career.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So are Vince and Steph going to get their Oscar nods for that performance there? Truly some of the best acting I have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> You got that right


OMFG that picture, you just killed it.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand back to watching the Lakers/Hornets game.
> 
> What the FUCK was that!? Yet another cringe-worthy opening segment fpalm


Ooof. . . do you have a third viewing option?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shane+Steph as heels is better than HHH+Steph, Vince+Steph and Vince alone!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That shit was actually on point right up to Vince talking about how he used the family members for cash, that was like a mushroom cloud kind of heat! Then. a shove.. a shove sends it all right to the flaming pits of shit..


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

This has to be the worst opening segment this year, it's impossibly bad.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, which of the 28 writers concocted THAT segment?? :aries2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lord Wolfe said:


> This Stone Cold type stuff won't work with a guy as green as Reigns..


Because Austin developed organically as a character. Reigns has a ton of potential, but the guy desperately needs to find his own character that works. Even then, he may never be great on the mic.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Something happened 2 minutes ago? Better fully recap it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GonGetGot said:


> lets recap the cringefest so you can re-cringe


Yo dawg.. I heard you like cringe so we're gonna replay cringe so you can cringe while still cringing after seeing cringe..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Finally someone Steph couldn't emasculate. 
:bow:


----------



## PearlJam (Oct 10, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Cena's gonna be the only one who will be able to get Vince released


Book it, damnit!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Officer brutality! That was officer brutality! :lmao


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

The crowd chanting Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk to piss off Vince was really cool.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh Vince in that cop car.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

I get the Daniel Bryan chants, but the Punk chants make zero sense to me.. He doesn't work there and it feels like 3 year's since he left.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stephanie McMahon's voice has now reached beyond Vickie Guerrero levels of annoyingness.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie screaming and over-acting like that isn't a good performance. Someone should tell her that.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll say it, the wrong McMahon child got the company. Steph is horrible at everything


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie's acting >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roman Reigns


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn that voice :bryanlol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fam, if I gotta hear Steph scream that doesn't involve my dick in her 1 more time :kobefacepalm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

At least the Bengals game starts soon...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

They should cut to Vince in jail where he meets his son Shane, story being Shane has been in jail for the last 5 years and they both break out to destroy Reigns career.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is fucking brilliant-a country on edge about police brutality and racial tensions and they have steph screaming police brutality. Surprised she didn't say white lives matter too..



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok on the replay I died laughing of Vince raising his hands...pausing....then launching forward to grab the officer. It was so bad hahaha.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens with the jobber intro WTF


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Officer brutality!* :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, gif that "DAAAAAADDDDDDDD!" fucking soap opera shit lol, i could use that countless times lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol "my neck". He reminded me of Peter Griffen and him complaining about his knee.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Stephanie's face when she's yelling "dad" needs to be a smiley. Now.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> That police chief worked the mic better than Roman has in his entire career.


Which says a lot, because that was probably the most unbelievable cop I've ever seen/heard.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Jobber entrance for KO lol


----------



## PearlJam (Oct 10, 2014)

I know Stephanie plays a heel role and all of that, but I sincerely want to see her get thorn apart between two trucks and an elephant...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Owens/Neville!? YES! :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TONY CHIMEL?????????? :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you NY crowd for finally giving McMahon a crowd burial. :banderas

CM Punk. Daniel Bryan. :banderas


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, KO get's the jobber entrance now?? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That LOUD as fuck chant for Kevin Owens. WWE almost missed the chant. Wouldn't be surprised if that was done on purpose, tbh.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol. Jobber entrance for Owens.. Holy shit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SnapOrTap said:


> That police chief worked the mic better than Roman has in his entire career.


:flair4


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol Owens getting the jobber entrance and against Neville


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"the man that charisma forgot"


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Owens got jobber entrance but I like Neville's theme so I'll forgive it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681645951086391296


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Bryan and Punk chants aside, at least Reigns is still getting all cheers on the east coast :meh.*


He got a few nice pops, and heavily booed sprinkled with cheers for his entrance. 

They crowd no sold him the rest of the segment, if we're being honest.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

breakout star of the year....and nobody cares. Owens doesn't even get an entrance, christ's sake.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KO has to try and follow up that............whatever that was.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why didnt they arrest, Steph? We wanted to see the parting of the tits again.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait til Stephanie owns the entire Brooklyn Police Department.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Vince had to get arrested to make Roman look strong.









*#McMahonlivesmatter*


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok that was a better opening than last week by a lot. If you thought it was bad, just remember last week..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is tony chimel doing the announcing tonight..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Neville/Owens should be great.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Owens getting a jobbers entrance and Neville doesn't? If that isn't proof that this company is ran by monkeys than I don't know what is. 

Nice to see Tony Chimel though.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

My goodness Stephanie's voice is hideous when she screams.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

NYPD with a bigger pop than Kevin Owens and Neville

:ha


----------



## PearlJam (Oct 10, 2014)

And Owens got the jobber entrance...


----------



## LoboTheMainMan (Mar 5, 2013)

Again, this is one of those moments where you would be embarrassed to call yourself a wrestling fan. Pathetic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That LOUD as fuck chant for Kevin Owens. WWE almost missed the chant. Wouldn't be surprised if that was done on purpose, tbh.


Of course it was thats why he got the jobber intro so he wouldn't over shadow Reigns


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

damn stephanie making it seem like they were going to drive off and execute vince


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Thank you NY crowd for finally giving McMahon a crowd burial. :banderas
> 
> CM Punk. Daniel Bryan. :bandera


you had : banderas autocorrect on you??
:ha

Hate when that type of shit happens


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Stephanie screaming and over-acting like that isn't a good performance. Someone should tell her that.


Well it's been 16 years and nobody's been able to fix her...I don't think she's getting any better.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ah, weekly jobbing time for the "breakout superstar of the year".


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

The match ends with Owens hitting Neville with the trophy. Or he will do it after the match.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahahaha


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dont look now but that was RAW's awful commentary trying to talk over KO's chant


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

you've got to be fucking kidding


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lolololol. WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

OH FUCK OFF


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Reigns getting the Stone Cold treatment is fucking hilarious. Vince actually thinks this is going to work. Not having stories evolve organically has NEVER worked.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Agreed, agreed.
> 
> Hence Bryan / Punk chants as protest and Reigns is a random mouthpiece for the people now, but the people get that it's still protest mode.
> 
> Crowd could make this a decent Raw.


Fuck it , this storyline isn't helping Reigns anymore , Awkward moment , I think that some wwe creative are checking this Forum because there was a thread about Stephanie not getting any payback and she is always shitting on talent , that's in their eyes was the Payoff :lol .


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow that was a fuck you to Owens from WWE


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Really?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*facepalm* what the hell was that?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why even? fpalm


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

This company sucks


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Neville takes some dangerous bumps off those ropes..
And Owens gets 123 Kid'ed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BURIED.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WTAF!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for Owens not being booked like a geek.

fpalm fpalm fpalm

Terrible show so far.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

KITD said:


> Owens got jobber entrance but I like Neville's theme so I'll forgive it.


Okay I take that back


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This could be a REALLY good feud, if done right.... wait.. it's WWE...


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Neville would be a lot better if not in the underdog role.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Owens didn't deserve this.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Um, what?

At least Owens is going to beat the shit out of Neville


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Neville/Owens should be great.



Nope.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here we go the losing matches Owens era, typical WWE stuff


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

The fuck is going on cmon now


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Push for Neville? Have a feeling he will enter into the IC title picture.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Alright, that's it. Fuck it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And they job out Owens in 15 secs

this fucking company

And people don't think the slammy award was not rigged LOL


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

Holy crap, I think I can finally say I am just watching to see John Cena. Sigh, it has finally come to this statement.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Good to see Neville getting a win, not so predictable


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol at big boy owens losing to nevile.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show sucks so hard right now.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Why do they do this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> That shit was actually on point right up to Vince talking about how he used the family members for cash, that was like a mushroom cloud kind of heat! Then. a shove.. a shove sends it all right to the flaming pits of shit..


yeah it is like i said, I think reigns botched it, it was supposed to be more forceful, more hmm like ' the fuck you doing disrespecting my legacy?! ' but well he is 70 so you cant realy go too forcecful, an imitated punch is one thing, so that sort of came off as a pathetic playful shove like ; hey back off man' and it just looked so fucking awful, and the neck thing, just horrendous from there.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Come on, I love Neville but he did not need to win in 2 seconds.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I mean seriously! Wouldn't Reigns have got a roof exploding pop for punching Vince after that shit we was talking about his father? He lays out Vince, Steph comes running down to slap him again but this time he grabs her arm, and the League comes out and whips his ass setting up some actual sympathy for Reigns and some real heat on the stable.. Wouldn't that have been a better segment or am I crazy?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I actually kind of likerd that. 

Owens got humiliated and then went apeshit and beat the crap out of Neville. Basic booking that keeps the heat on the heel and allows things to develop to something bigger in the future.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Are they trying to produce the worst RAW of 2015 just before the year ends?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?

fpalm


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Owens losing to Neville means nothing. It's the good thing about Neville having pretty much zero meaning to this roster. Breakout star of the year? Who gives two shits about that? Owens is a class act and this is proof.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> That LOUD as fuck chant for Kevin Owens. WWE almost missed the chant. Wouldn't be surprised if that was done on purpose, tbh.


It wouldn't surprise me, but it was probably just WWE being incompetent as usual.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What the effin fuck ?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh Christ, now they're gonna push the man charisma forgot over one of their bigger stars in Owens. WWE is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Neville took one hell of an ass kicking there. That looked rough.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

xNECROx said:


> Ok that was a better opening than last week by a lot. If you thought it was bad, just remember last week..


Nobody remembers last weeks opener, this weeks will be forgotten by next week as well.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Vince is going to prison for crimes against pro wrestling.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti they really going out on some fuckery


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

First segment was trash and now Owens eats a quick pin for no reason.


What a start to this road to mania.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

MOTY


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The loss still makes KO strong beating Neville like this post match.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Owens playing the Randy Orton gimmick 

So creative, Vince.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That was the exciting match I was hoping for. Brilliant!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TY WWE for a TRUE HEEL like KO.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Stephanie McMahon's voice has now reached beyond Vickie Guerrero levels of annoyingness.


My dog used to tilt her head back-and-forth while watching tv during Vickie segments.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

How cringe worthy is Cole when he says STUNNED!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's almost like they're trying to book the worst show possible so the fans look forward to seeing Cena and give him a big pop. :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This has not done Owens any harm at all

He is being booked to be the biggest heel in the company by a long way


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Oh Christ, now they're gonna push the man charisma forgot over one of their bigger stars in Owens. WWE is so fucking stupid.


But he won the shitty award !§!!§!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3 hours. We get 15 seconds of an Owens match?

:kobefacepalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WWE just doesn't care...

Cena, Lesnar and Reigns are the only guys immune from this fucking bullshit!!!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Come on, I love Neville but he did not need to win in 2 seconds.



na it si fine listen to the crowd they are rabid  

Noisy crowd adds to the experience, 

edit aaaaah they cooled off, keep on him dammit, get neville up and atack back


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Just know everyone, it took 50 writers to come u with this "grab you and suck you in" first half hour of raw..


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

KO jobbed out in 20 seconds fuck this company


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

KO jobbed to Neville in under 20 seconds.....
.....
.....
....
I have no other words to say.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> What the fuck did I just watch?


2015 WWE


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> A top guy is going to have to say something eventually . Most top guys or the #1 guy have to have actual mic skills , a guy who says little to nothing will end up being a nobody in the long run


I actually agree with you long term, but you need to play to a guy's strengths. They're hurting him long term by having him talk so much when he hasn't developed a character that he's comfortable with.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> It's almost like they're trying to book the worst show possible so the fans look forward to seeing Cena and give him a big pop. :lol


Probably but I predict it will backfire and Del Rio will end up as a babyface after tonight, especially after the sympathy of losing his title to part-timer.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berlino said:


> This has not done Owens any harm at all
> 
> He is being booked to be the biggest heel in the company by a long way


You don't job him in 15 secs. You put on a good match, then have Owens showboat THEN you have Neville get a roll up win after a 10-15 minute match not a 10-15 sec match


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

They could have had Neville squash anybody else...ANYBODY!!!!!

An entire roster of geeks and they kill Owens. 

I don't get it. I honestly don't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens loses in 15 seconds 

YET

15 guys can't even beat Roman clean.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Berlino said:


> This has not done Owens any harm at all
> 
> He is being booked to be the biggest heel in the company by a long way


Third biggest, behind The McMahons and whoever does their dirty work at the time.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't mind having a surprise win by Neville to make him look good, but if you do that, have him escape Owens and leave him seething in rage. Instead, Neville looks like a geek being destroyed by Owens, and in the end the win means jack shit.

This kind of booking annoys the fuck out of me because it doesn't really help anybody.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's almost like they're trying to book the worst show possible so the fans look forward to seeing Cena and give him a big pop. :lol


frankly it's idiotic putting him on last, no one will be watching by then, i hear there's an american football game that a lot of folk are interested in, starting pretty soon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin Owens is the top heel in the company right now even though hes not in the main veent. This Neville win means nothing...most casual fans already forgot about it and it happened 20 secs ago.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 3 hours. We get 15 seconds of an Owens match?
> 
> :kobefacepalm


Don't worry, we're at least going to get our fill of Roman Reigns. Ad fucking nauseam.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Vince is going to prison for crimes against pro wrestling.


Death by stink face should be his punishment


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> 2015 WWE


Oh well, it's 2016 next week ositivity


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to watch this Bengals/Broncos game.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RIP Lemmy.

This Raw can go fuck itself tbh.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Owens loses in 15 seconds
> 
> YET
> 
> 15 guys can't even beat Roman clean.


Have you ever made a post not about Roman reigns?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> You don't job him in 15 secs. You put on a good match, then have Owens showboat THEN you have Neville get a roll up win after a 10-15 minute match not a 10-15 sec match


They didn't job him out. The quick roll up was to make it look like a fluke, then Owens got every bit of his heat back. 0 wrong with this booking.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The loss doesn't hurt KO at all, yes he lost in 15 seconds but lost in 15 seconds because he was briefly stunned by the breakout star of the year. Even though Neville has been booked poorly he is not a jobber so KO losing to him is not bad. Plus KO beat the man down after the match so he still looks like a beast.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:lol at all you guys upset that Owens lost a pretend wrestling match completely ignoring the fact that he laid a brutal beatdown on Neville immediately after. 

You all act as if Owens got beat and then sauntered off to the back while wiping tears from his eyes.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I guarantee you that Vince wasn't pleased with Reigns out there. They shit on the segment and it's really hard to get people to tune out Vince McMahon. Reigns doesn't have "it" and the luster with his assaults on authority figures has been lost even sooner than initially thought. The longer his reign continues, the more evident his shortcomings as a personality will become. 




But that's precisely why anyone opposed to him as "the guy" should be relived. The sooner Vince gets to put his pet project to the test, the sooner he concedes failure when he sinks and the product and show moves forward.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You don't job him in 15 secs. You put on a good match, then have Owens showboat THEN you have Neville get a roll up win after a 10-15 minute match not a 10-15 sec match


I agree, this could have been a great match. But I hope this means it'll actually led into something more, like a feud going into the RR.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I actually agree with you long term, but you need to play to a guy's strengths. They're hurting him long term by having him talk so much when he hasn't developed a character that he's comfortable with.


They should have been doing that before he won the Rumble , let alone the title. I said this around this time last year, he should have had a year in the mid card and work on his mic skills and his in ring . Basically, he should have Ambrose's spot that he's in right now. But they screwed all that up because they needed to rush him and give him all that TV time dedicated to promos etc and its hurt him considerably more than it has helped. If only they didn't go with the superman booking he could be a lot better today than he is


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Didn't hurt Owens at all. If anything it makes Owens that much more of a prick. Surprise there wasn't an apron powerbomb unless I missed it. :agree:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT THAT CLOTHESLINE!!!!!!!!!!!! :dead2*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit, that post-commercial clothesline made the whole segment worth it.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok so this leads to a pissed off Kevin Owens, I can live with this


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> You don't job him in 15 secs. You put on a good match, then have Owens showboat THEN you have Neville get a roll up win after a 10-15 minute match not a 10-15 sec match


They are squeezed for time tonight what with all the adverts and Cena return promo's, as well as Vince in jail segments.

Wonder how many minutes of wrestling we will get in the three hours? About 25 mins total? If that.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

This is just as awesome as the Reigns beatdown on HHH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the sad thing is, this feud is going to end with Neville beating Owens, just watch


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

What have i been watching for the last 30 minutes...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This is really hurting Owens' credibility 8*D


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh my fucking god that clothesline was delicious :banderas


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Solf said:


> Don't worry, we're at least going to get our fill of Roman Reigns. Ad fucking nauseam.


Perhaps you prefer 3 fucking hours of Stephanie?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Have you ever made a post not about Roman reigns?


You tell me. You read my posts more than me.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Lariatoooooo!*


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

shit what a clothsline


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Death by stink face should be his punishment


Couldn't think of a more appropriate death penalty. Almost poetic.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Owens is my favorite guy on the current roster and I'm not against this.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ambrose!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

You could have had Owens do this w/o jobbing him out...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Well then, RAW is certainly taken a ... different approach for its final show of the year


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That clothesline was insane, probably not going to get anything better than that tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THAT'S how you beat someone down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Black girl screaming WHOOP HIS ASS:lmao

Her ass acting like she in the hood.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, Ambrose is actually looking a little too thin to me. I mean, I usually defend varying body types but he does look a little too skinny. Hope the dude is okay.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow, they're actually going to continue a feud. Let's see where this goes. Ambrose vs Owens is certainly popcorn worthy.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Here comes Ambrose with his stupid faces. "He's crazy, Cole!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now KO getting his ass kicked by Dean.

:ha


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Owens being a star here :banderas

Ambrose out to no pop whatsoever. This crowd is annoyed at the fuckery.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I spoke too soon, THAT CLOTHESLINE SELL!! Holy Shit!! :mark:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> :lol at all you guys upset that Owens lost a pretend wrestling match completely ignoring the fact that he laid a brutal beatdown on Neville immediately after.
> 
> You all act as if Owens got beat and then sauntered off to the back while wiping tears from his eyes.


Exactly he lost and in 15 seconds but to the breakout star of the year and destroyed him post match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

OK WWE THAT WAS GOOD I'M SORRY


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Kill him KO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MajinTrunks said:


> They didn't job him out. The quick roll up was to make it look like a fluke, then Owens got every bit of his heat back. 0 wrong with this booking.


He got a jobber intro and lost in 15 secs, that is being jobbed out. Not sure what your def of being jobbed out is.

You can do a fluke win during a 15 minute match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose. Never wet your hair ever. You sexy crackhead.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great pop for Ambrose. Good segment as a whole.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Good Christ it's been a long time since we've had a cop angle.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What's lil buddy doing out there by himself? :ambrose4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was excellent storytelling. Bully Owens is back, Neville got a surprise win for momentum, and they closed with a brawl between the champion and challenger :applause.*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't get the point in having the match and having Owens lose cleanly. Why couldn't we have a brawl in an Ambrose match where Owens interferes instead? I don't mind a beat down but shouldn't that have been Ambrose being beaten down instead of Neville? It doesn't help him either lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All these mid card shenanigans. YAWN!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

There we go, build up a little excitement for Owens/Ambrose.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

whats with all these attitude era segments?

vince mcmahon hurts his neck
police arresting the boss thru crowd
5 second match
brawl that leads past commercial break
ambrose and owens brawlin thru the arena

we are only 30 min in


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I haven't seen someone (KO) that ruthless since HHH in the RA era.... got dayuuuuuuuuum!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why would Ambrose save Neville? Makes no sense


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hope this is not all from Ambrose for today.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Everyone stopped asking when Cena's going to turn heel, No one is asking when RAW will become consistently good again. Nobody truly cares, It's just easier to complain because things feel fuckin hopeless. It's been a big fuck off to us for a long time now but/and they aren't doing shit to change it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> whats with all these attitude era segments?
> 
> vince mcmahon hurts his neck
> police arresting the boss thru crowd
> ...


Yet no stars.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Listen, they could have done all this without pinning Owens in 10 seconds. You're flat out wrong defending the squash. Nobody is a threat that loses like a geek. That's why you have geeks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE you surprise me with this booking. Solid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wasn't a great segment by any means, but WORLDS better than that opening segment.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I would go 1996 Steve Austin heel route with KO.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You don't job him in 15 secs. You put on a good match, then have Owens showboat THEN you have Neville get a roll up win after a 10-15 minute match not a 10-15 sec match


If the result is the same then why waste 10 15 minutes ? Just get to the fucking angle already, it is shit like this, PAdding and filler, that has added to the lacklustre booking.

This is actually what needs to be more of, more suprise shocks like this, Look at owens, he just fucking murdered NEville, took the IC champ to chase him off .

TBH that wasn't booked too badly, but everloving holy shit did the first segment go bad quickly, well it started off not that bad but half way dear lord


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

THE SHIV said:


> All these mid card shenanigans. YAWN!!!!


Isn't the whole of WWE in the midcard at the moment?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Bryan Saxton is so fucking bad


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Ambrose with them weak ass punches and knee's.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Why would Ambrose save Neville? Makes no sense


He is feuding with Owens, so that part does make sense


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw Cena job to Natalie and Dylan on the Today Show today.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And I am sick to motherfucking death of this heel announcer bullshit. What's the fucking point. JBL, just shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> the sad thing is, this feud is going to end with Neville beating Owens, just watch


That's always their goal, the babyface goes over in the end.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

YEEEAAAAH BEAT HIS ASS OWENS. BREAKOUT STAR OF THE YEAR TO THAT MIDGET? BREAK HIS BACK 

KILL 
STEEN 
KILL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Gonna be great to see Cena completely no sell getting his ass whopped.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Im at work but twitter says vince got arrested for shitty booking is this true? :ha also raw is a major cluster fuck apparently owens jobber entrance and jobbed under a minute :wow


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Poor owens


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Why would Ambrose save Neville? Makes no sense


He wants his own little buddy.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Why would Ambrose save Neville? Makes no sense


He's a face. It'd be strange if he DIDN'T try and save Neville.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JBL is literally terrible.

I like heel commentators but this cunt is all over the place. I'd take Art Donovan over this shit.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

AnalBleeding said:


> whats with all these attitude era segments?
> 
> vince mcmahon hurts his neck
> police arresting the boss thru crowd
> ...


Funny people been wanting WWE to bring the AE back for years and when they have a opening like that they still complain, jesus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> If the result is the same then why waste 10 15 minutes ? Just get to the fucking angle already, it is shit like this, PAdding and filler, that has added to the lacklustre booking.
> 
> This is actually what needs to be more of, more suprise shocks like this, Look at owens, he just fucking murdered NEville, took the IC champ to chase him off .
> 
> TBH that wasn't booked too badly, but everloving holy shit did the first segment go bad quickly, well it started off not that bad but half way dear lord


Oh yeah its really a waste and filler to have a great match between two of the best workers in the company, lets just give them a 15 second match. A full match between Owens and Neville would have been match of the night


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

KEVIN FUCKING OWENS. THIS MAN IS AMAZING. 

DAT FUCKING CLOTHESLINE :lmao :lmao :lmao

Ambrose/Owens fued is awesome!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That was excellent storytelling. Bully Owens is back, Neville got a surprise win for momentum, and they closed with a brawl between the champion and challenger :applause.*


I don't know if Neville actually gets any momentum for this considering the beatdown was complete plus plus he was just the guy to give Ambrose the excuse for coming out and beating on Owens.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rocketmansid said:


> I would go 1996 Steve Austin heel route with KO.


Yes please then we can do Ambrose got a gun.

Then Ambrose can meet Vince in jail where they form an unlikely partnership and Vince corrupts him in order to steal the title from Reigns.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> They should have been doing that before he won the Rumble , let alone the title. I said this around this time last year, he should have had a year in the mid card and work on his mic skills and his in ring . Basically, he should have Ambrose's spot that he's in right now. But they screwed all that up because they needed to rush him and give him all that TV time dedicated to promos etc and its hurt him considerably more than it has helped. If only they didn't go with the superman booking he could be a lot better today than he is


No disagreement. WWE fucked up bad with Reigns.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ugh....I fucking hated that. Owens made to look like a bitch. Sure, he beat up Neville (who hasn't?), but he lost the match in a handful of seconds, and ran away from Ambrose. At least have them take the brawl into the back or something so we don't get a conclusive winner/loser. 

Also, that was possibly the most awkward opening segment I've ever seen.

God I miss "The Man" :rollins


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

As of this moment, can't decide wether I like or dislike RAW right now. This is a VERY weird episode to say the least.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

truelove said:


> Im at work but twitter says vince got arrested for shitty booking is this true? :ha also raw is a major cluster fuck apparently owens jobber entrance and jobbed under a minute :wow


It's actually more entertaining to watch than it seems on paper.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crewz said:


> That's always their goal, the babyface goes over in the end.


And that is why the WWE booking is so shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ironcladd1 said:


> Why would Ambrose save Neville? Makes no sense


Less to do with Neville and more to do with his beef with Owens and being dropped on his head last week by Owens.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Ambrose makes the save for Neville and people are asking why. This is today's generation folks.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Please give us Enzo and Cass. For the love of God, they'll get a ridiculous pop that will be awesome for TV viewers. THE WWE PG ERA IS TOO S-A-W-F-T SAAAAAAWWWWWTTT!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

40 minutes in, 20 seconds of wrestling so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Ugh....I fucking hated that. Owens made to look like a bitch. Sure, he beat up Neville (who hasn't?), but he lost the match in a handful of seconds, and ran away from Ambrose. At least have them take the brawl into the back or something so we don't get a conclusive winner/loser.
> 
> Also, that was possibly the most awkward opening segment I've ever seen.
> 
> God I miss "The Man" :rollins


Owens jobs in 10 seconds, gets his heat back on Neville, then gets beat up by Dean and runs away from him.

:lmao

Terrible.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Funny people been wanting WWE to bring the AE back for years and when they have a opening like that they still complain, jesus.


You nailed it. 

I have never seen a larger group of complainers in my life, it's unreal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't know if Neville actually gets any momentum for this considering the beatdown was complete plus plus he was just the guy to give Ambrose the excuse for coming out and beating on Owens.


*Neville's matches are so formulaic that it helped him by showing he can pull out other things besides the Red Arrow to win. I liked it. Short matches, brawls, and storyline continuation are right up my alley. I don't need these worthless 15 minute matches.*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Gonna be great to see Cena completely no sell getting his ass whopped.


It was two months ago and he only got super kicked. You think he should still be selling an ass whooping?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That whole Owens/Neville/Ambrose thing actually played out well if you were to turn off the volume. The announcers these days....HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Enzo and Cass arrived yet? Otherwise its back to bed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor ADR tonight.

:cena4


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Yes please then we can do Ambrose got a gun.
> 
> Then Ambrose can meet Vince in jail where they form an unlikely partnership and Vince corrupts him in order to steal the title from Reigns.


Everything but the Ambrose and Vince part.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Byron doing the Rock tongue wag GIF nowwwww!
:lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You don't job him in 15 secs. You put on a good match, then have Owens showboat THEN you have Neville get a roll up win after a 10-15 minute match not a 10-15 sec match


We obviously think different

If Owens eats a pin after a 10 -15 minute match then he will be jobbing

This was made to look like a smash and grab raid from Neville . A lucky win 

Owens just mashed Neville all over for 5 minutes after the match

Owens comes across as a bad loser and total arse hole = Good heel work

They are pushing him as a monster heel ffs. Its called building a character 
Really .It aint rocket science


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it makes me sad to watch vince these days. when i was growing up he was an amazing heel, but now he struggles to even project his voice. fuckin age, man.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Ugh....I fucking hated that. Owens made to look like a bitch. Sure, he beat up Neville (who hasn't?), but he lost the match in a handful of seconds, and ran away from Ambrose. At least have them take the brawl into the back or something so we don't get a conclusive winner/loser.
> 
> Also, that was possibly the most awkward opening segment I've ever seen.
> 
> God I miss "The Man" :rollins


:Cocky:Cocky::Cocky

The Savior, The Future, The Architect, THE MAN Seth Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky looking hot as fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah because Charlotte is at a house show that was booked during the same time as raw lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> That whole Owens/Neville/Ambrose thing actually played out well if you were to turn off the volume. The announcers these days....HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!


That Byron guy sounds more Pussy than Cole. 

How's that possible that they found that fucking guy?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Becky Lynch and JoJo in the same segment :sodone


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Becky & Jojo! :mark:


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

I really want organic commentary again. Something that at least sounds natural. I can't stand these clowns they have now.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I like the brawls Owens and Ambrose are having, but please just give them the damn mic.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Berlino said:


> We obviously think different
> 
> If Owens eats a pin after a 10 -15 minute match then he will be jobbing
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that match will be DISCOOOZTING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love her accent, :sodone


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Her voice and accent, very odd and seems to be intermittent.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh yeah its really a waste and filler to have a great match between two of the best workers in the company, lets just give them a 15 second match. A full match between Owens and Neville would have been match of the night


You save that shit for PPVS, so you know, you have a reason to buy the network ???

I mean jesus how hard is it ? fuck me dead mate you couldn't book a busride to your local library.

A E was full of short matches but indie smarks are too obsessed with 15-30 minute spotfests instead of storytelling and buildup for the big matches. This way you have more time for STORIES TO MAKE YOU CARE ABOUT THE CHARACTERS YOU ARE WATCHING

I mean goodness shit look at the divas, shorter matches but damn if they are not involved in all the top storylines in NXT *AND* WWE right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised Sasha didn't get much of a pop there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yay :yay2*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay WWE, do us all a favor and give Sasha and Becky at least 10 minutes without stupid interference or other shit.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Becky is cringe. She's so cool but actually bad to watch on TV. She's not a TV star.

So yeah go Sasha. I hope they get 10 minutes!!!!!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I like Becky. I hope she finds success in this abysmall dogshit company


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Solid promo from Becky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha and jobbers


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Becky looks hot as hell tonight!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh God, female New Day has the mic.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Spikeman said:


> He's a face. It'd be strange if he DIDN'T try and save Neville.


Ambrose is kind of a tweener though, him helping Neville doesn't really do anything for him. Guess they're turning him into a cookie-cutter face


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that was a good promo by Becky


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Even Becky chimin in


RAW is CRINGE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The cheap heat tactic of going for the sports team hate.

:mj3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha vs. Becky is becoming the new Sasha vs. Paige. WEAR THAT PATS HAT GIRL :brady3*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww look at Tamina acting as if she has a personality.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berlino said:


> We obviously think different
> 
> If Owens eats a pin after a 10 -15 minute match then he will be jobbing
> 
> ...


He still would come off as a bad loser if he lost by the same fluke after 10-15 minutes. How would he not come off as an asshole and bad loser if he did the same thing after a full match LOL

Your logic is flawed. And jobbers dont lose in 15 minute competitive matches, they lose fast . You don't know what a jobber is


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The Bad Day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This promo is ratchet.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Naomi talking about her pants again.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> it makes me sad to watch vince these days. when i was growing up he was an amazing heel, but now he struggles to even project his voice. fuckin age, man.


He's still got it man. Definitely the most alpha male on the entire roster.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paiges instagram is greater than that promo tbh


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

The bad new day lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What is Naomi wearing holy shit :lol:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

naomi totally shit the bed there. could've got a good heel reaction if she had any idea how to deliver her lines.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Naomi fucking sucks. Get rid of her please.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol they're doing everything to get the fans to turn on Sasha.
And Becky still comes out to crickets.

:vince

I can't.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really want Sasha away from Team Bad.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't like this bootlegged New Day.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow, Sasha Banks has zero presence, or charisma. Easily the most overrated Diva in the business today.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok we have successfully ridded ourselves of home town Boston boy Cena and got a hot diva to replace him. 
We will take it. #BOS 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Neville's matches are so formulaic that it helped him by showing he can pull out other things besides the Red Arrow to win. I liked it. Short matches, brawls, and storyline continuation are right up my alley. I don't need these worthless 15 minute matches.*


Eh, no one's going to remember the roll-up and the way to get Neville over doing things other than the Red Arrow to win is to have him win regular matches (not long, 5-6 min. would be fine) with other things without being a cog in a storyline he's not in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky coming out second. Wow.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky has the best theme in the WWE, my goodness!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This is awful. How so people like these chicks. Sasha is good by herself but everyone else here...trash.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just tuned in to RAW and holy fucking :mark: at Chimel being the announcer for tonight.



DoubtGin said:


> that match will be DISCOOOZTING


The Doo-bull-ya Doo-bull-ya E's handling of the Divas revolution overall has been diskoostin.

:ugh2


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Surprised Sasha didn't get much of a pop there.


ain't built her up enough on RAW yet,


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Ambrose is kind of a tweener though, him helping Neville doesn't really do anything for him. Guess they're turning him into a cookie-cutter face


Makes him look like a clown. His best friend was getting jumped time after time, and he runs into save fucking Neville?

That booking makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sasha v. Becky in Brooklyn. Big match feel.

Please give them enough time, you "creative" fucks!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Batz said:


> What is Naomi wearing holy shit :lol:


Going for the semi-fancy hoodrat look I think.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Those damn goggles are so cringe worthy.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Sami Zayn should have Becky's theme and Becky should take Sheamus's old lobster-head theme.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Chimmel is fucking music to my ears :trips9 Don't ever go away.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Lol they're doing everything to get the fans to turn on Sasha.
> And Becky still comes out to crickets.
> 
> :vince
> ...


I swear i don't understand their logic, if shes over why not go with it and turn her face? Then they got a super over face, whats the problem?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Becky coming out second. Wow.


I like paige's theme better but Becky does have a great one


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please fire Cole and Saxton. Geeks.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> I really want Sasha away from Team Bad.


Same Naomi and Tamina just drag her down


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

After the monster pop paige got at the garden Saturday and the sellouts of her meet and greets in NY it's unreal she's in PA today


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chimel is worlds better than Lillian and Eden. Keep him.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Goddamn. The second I tune into Raw I spill my whole coke onto my bed. :mj2

Anyway... How's the show been so far??


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i don't understand their logic, if shes over why not go with it and turn her face? Then they got a super over face, whats the problem?


Because she's a much better heel


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

CH25 said:


> I really want organic commentary again. Something that at least sounds natural. I can't stand these clowns they have now.


Fire Cole JBL and the Geek Let Ranallo do both Raw and SD hire Nash and Christian


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow an Impact wresting commercial.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

OMG TNA Advert


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Xavier said:


> Goddamn. The second I tune into Raw I spill my whole coke onto my bed. :mj2
> 
> Anyway... How's the show been so far??


Cringeworthy x10


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Time for a quick nap, the girls are wrestling now. Setting nap timer now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Sami Zayn should have Becky's theme and Becky should take Sheamus's old lobster-head theme.


This should be Zayn's theme


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Xavier said:


> Goddamn. The second I tune into Raw I spill my whole coke onto my bed. :mj2
> 
> Anyway... How's the show been so far??


opening segment was one of the worst ever

everything afterwards was pretty good even though owens lost in like 15 seconds


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Heath V said:


> He's still got it man. Definitely the most alpha male on the entire roster.


i hold him to a higher standard because of who he is, but yo, when the crowd's chanting "we can't hear u" at vince freakin mcmahon, u know that's not him out there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i don't understand their logic, if shes over why not go with it and turn her face? Then they got a super over face, whats the problem?


Cause she not Charlotte. That's who they wanted to be over. Charlotte Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Think she's wearing the same attire that she had on against her match with bayley, in brooklyn.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Xavier said:


> Goddamn. The second I tune into Raw I spill my whole coke onto my bed. :mj2
> 
> Anyway... How's the show been so far??


Lol that sucks, I hate when things like that hapoen. 

It's been a good show so far imo.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Eh, no one's going to remember the roll-up and the way to get Neville over doing things other than the Red Arrow to win is to have him win regular matches (not long, 5-6 min. would be fine) with other things without being a cog in a storyline he's not in.


Wrestlers still need to win with roll-ups and small package pins from time to time.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm sorry, when did Becky break her back?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Naomi talking about her pants again.


Pretty sure I heard her say "cock-a-roach." That made me laugh.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Because she's a much better heel


Wrong. fans are sick of cookie cutter babyfaces. Paige gets huge pops everywhere despite being a total bitch.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lol glad to see Sasha kinda stepping forward as the leader these past couple of weeks while Naomi and tamina become more irrelevent as they should. I remember the first weeks when they came out to naomis music with naomi in the center doing all the talking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dueling "Sasha's ratchet!" / "No she's not!" chants. :chlol



ShowStopper said:


> Chimel is worlds better than Lillian and Eden. Keep him.


:fact


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Crowd: NXT!
Sasha: I'M ON THE MAIN ROSTER NOW! 
:lel*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky hot as fuck.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> i hold him to a higher standard because of who he is, but yo, when the crowd's chanting "we can't hear u" at vince freakin mcmahon, u know that's not him out there.


Dang, I didn't hear that chant. :/

Age creeps up on everyone but it's always a treat to see Vince.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Becky needs to show her stomach.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Becky needs to lay off the rest holds if she wants to get over.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky, Sasha (on the UpUpDownDown videos) and Naomi....

bama4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is a mess.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowds not into this at all....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK this is where I get mad. 

The commentators are talking about the matches with Bayley as a great highlight for Sasha's career. 

Yes from an artistic stand point they were BUT within the context of the storylines and the fictional universe, they are anything but highlights for Sasha. They are heartbreaking defeats! Nobody looks back at a 3 point loss in the Super Bowl or losing a close and grueling fight by split decision as career highlights. 

Remember when Hogan faced Rock at Mania X-8. What did JR say about the Hogan/Warrior match held in that same building 12 years earlier? Did he say it was an amazing match and a career highlight for Hogan. NO! He called it "The Sky Dome Jinx" and referenced it as something that would potentially haunt Hogan.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> I'm sorry, when did Becky break her back?


atass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're moving in slow motion.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Wow an Impact wresting commercial.





manchesterdud said:


> OMG TNA Advert


WWE gotta pay those bills.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This is such a revolution..amazing match right here....


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Chimel is worlds better than Lillian and Eden. Keep him.


If only Edge was still around so we could get those legendary CHIMEL voice cracks :mj2


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

JBL Name Dropping that Goon Finn Balor, makes me want to cry.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

God Sasha's got a plump ass


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> opening segment was one of the worst ever
> 
> everything afterwards was pretty good even though owens lost in like 15 seconds





witchblade000 said:


> Cringeworthy x10





Heath V said:


> Lol that sucks, I hate when things like that hapoen.
> 
> It's been a good show so far imo.


Thx. Seems like there's mixed reactions. Oh well. Better than the show being complete shit.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Is this fun I'm not watching tonight


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

This attire doesn't serve well on Becky Lynch. She looks plump..


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

DENSPARK said:


> If only Edge was still around so we could get those legendary CHIMEL voice cracks :mj2



The RATED RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR SUPERSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARR


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Truthbetold said:


> Wrestlers still need to win with roll-ups and small package pins from time to time.


They do, usually in divas matches or distraction finishes. It's fine, but if you want Neville to not just be "that guy that does the flippy move", you have to put a little more effort into it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice swap meet tights Naomi.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Becky is a surpremly underrated_ IN RING_ worker, IMO.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Okay. Let Becky cook.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope that wasn't Dean's only appearance tonight  I hope he has a match later, mainly cos the roster is so thin cos of the live event. Come on WWE, give us a Dean match as well. 2 minutes of him isn't enough!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you guys just take a moment and be grateful for how serious commentary is taking this match?

It doesn't seem like much, but I'm glad that part of the 'divas revolution' stuck around.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think that there was a miscommunication on that spear there....

Still, nice to see Sasha and Becky getting to actually have a decent little wrestling match.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I want to run my fingers through Becky's hair and sniff it. After the match obviously


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Why is Becky wearing a girdle? 

Why'd they let her out in front of a crowd?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

SovereignVA said:


> Can you guys just take a moment and be grateful for how serious commentary is taking this match?
> 
> It doesn't seem like much, but I'm glad that part of the 'divas revolution' stuck around.


Credit given where credit is due: They're definitely selling the match well.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope that wasn't Dean's only appearance tonight  I hope he has a match later, mainly cos the roster is so thin cos of the live event. Come on WWE, give us a Dean match as well. 2 minutes of him isn't enough!!


Who gonna be the tag partner that gets pinned if not Dean? He'll be needed later.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He still would come off as a bad loser if he lost by the same fluke after 10-15 minutes. How would he not come off as an asshole and bad loser if he did the same thing after a full match LOL
> 
> Your logic is flawed. And jobbers dont lose in 15 minute competitive matches, they lose fast . You don't know what a jobber is


:deanfpalm

A jobber is someone who gets totally twatted for a couple of minutes then eats a pin to his opponents finisher

The aim of a jobber is to make his opponent look strong. Did Neviile at any stage of that match look strong? Did Owens look weak?

Neville won via a fucking roll up after 15 seconds then got annihilated

When was the last time you seen The Brooklyn Brawler destroy some guy for 5 minutes after he had jobbed?

Clueless


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Brollins said:


> This attire doesn't serve well on Becky Lynch. She looks plump..


I agree. And not necessarily a good plump either.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Becky hot as fuck.


Why is she jumping off the top rope to the outside with a back brace on tho?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Why are Sasha and Becky having a terrible match? They honestly both look like they have two left feet out there.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope that wasn't Dean's only appearance tonight  I hope he has a match later, mainly cos the roster is so thin cos of the live event. Come on WWE, give us a Dean match as well. 2 minutes of him isn't enough!!


KO and Dean will get a match tonight, maybe a triple threat with Neville too and for the title?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

blackholeson said:


> I'm sorry, when did Becky break her back?


2006?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Heath V said:


> I agree. And not necessarily a good plump either.


lol yeah. It creates that effect of when you see someone dressed as a bear for a costume.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Boring chant wow


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> Why is she jumping off the top rope to the outside with a back brace on tho?


I'm not really paying attention to the match. Revolution of the Divas.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He still would come off as a bad loser if he lost by the same fluke after 10-15 minutes. How would he not come off as an asshole and bad loser if he did the same thing after a full match LOL
> 
> Your logic is flawed. And jobbers dont lose in 15 minute competitive matches, they lose fast . You don't know what a jobber is


look cockwozzle, It would WASTE EVERYONE'S TIME

Going through what

red arrow attempt
rolling senton,
dive through the ropes 
suplex

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLA FUCKIGN MONGLING BLAH

I am going to spell this out clearly, in large letters. bolded. 

* A TEN OR 15 MINUTE MATCH, WOULD HAVE AT LEAST 2 ADVERT BREAKS, LEADING TO THE TALENT STANDING AROUND LIKE ********** UNTIL THEY STOPPED *

Righ here, You notice the Divas match didn't start until The adverts stopped??

They are really fucking trying hard to stop this adverts during matches bullshit everyone is tired of that breaks the flow of action, 

Now they need to go to ADVERTS, and becky is ordered to dive on the team bad, and now divas are on the floor, and they go to an ad break, making the match temporarily boring.

but all that has done is break the flow by making them all dither and whatnot, so what the fans are seeig now is like 30 seconds of flobbergoggling on the floor followed by some fuckery getting back into the ring, then some rest holds, then some snazzy bump to show ' AND HERE IS WHAT HAPPENED DURING THE BREAK'

*AND NOW BECAUSE OF THE AD BREAK SHIT THEY ARE GETTING BORING CHANTS YOU SEE WHAT I MEAN??*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope that wasn't Dean's only appearance tonight  I hope he has a match later, mainly cos the roster is so thin cos of the live event. Come on WWE, give us a Dean match as well. 2 minutes of him isn't enough!!


He'll be there if not Reigns will be there to satisfy your wet panties need.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Becky's attire :jay


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Less to do with Neville and more to do with his beef with Owens and being dropped on his head last week by Owens.


Ambrose won the Smackdown match and I don't remember any post match brawl, so he doesn't really have a real reason to get revenge on Owens. Guess you could just say Ambrose is crazy and likes fighting


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wasn't expecting "Boring" chants lol


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Brollins said:


> This attire doesn't serve well on Becky Lynch. She looks plump..


All that Guinness and soda bread takes its toll on a girl's physique.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dat botch!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


>


oh wow! :bow


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

They botched it... :ugh2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is going waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long. Crowd's had enough, too. Boring chants.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> Boring chant wow


Where?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Worst match I have seen these two have to date.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Absolutely horrible knee to the spine.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just tuned in... See Vince rolling around grabbing his neck in the most cringeworthy segment I've seen in a while.


Yeahhhh, MNF sounds pretty good right about now.

Let me know if things pick up.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> 2006?


That's what I thought.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Rest holds galore, did Randy train these women?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> Where?


*
It was literally 1 guy chanting boring :eyeroll. The match IS going on too long though.*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This is honestly one of the worst matches of the year.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Damn....smh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Most girls asses look better than they are when they're wearing tight wrestling shorts like that.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Omg just end this already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha barely even grazed Becky with her knee.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


>


All I gotta say about that beat down is...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> Where?


Brooklyn


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Worst match I have seen these two have to date.


I'm pretty sure it's a body double for Sasha Banks, it's actually Sasha Banx.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Absolutely horrible knee to the spine.


Yeah, we are getting botches in every segment so far...even the Owens Ambrose part....Ambrose goofed on the ....whatever rebound clothesline thingy he does.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I love Sasha and Becky but this match is so bad. Someone's gonna get hurt at this rate.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Good match, but they probably should have saved a structure like this for a PPV.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK


Not until this Divas Revolution gives us some bra and panties matches.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Are they improvising ? Because this sucks atm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, another resthold and LOUD Boring chants.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck how many rest holds have been in this match? Its like they purposely told Sasha to go out there and suck so fans will turn on her.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Are these fucking scum bags chanting "boring"???


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

definitely more than one man doing that boring chant


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

women should know better than have too many rest holds in a match


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> All I gotta say about that beat down is...


If you like Englishmen who over sell a simple clothesline and hear come the boring shorts.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

It's paiges fault


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is just horrible. End this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm here live and this match blowsssss.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I hear it now, dissapointing match so far tbh.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> This is honestly one of the worst matches of the year.


Your standards are insane if u think this even cracks top 10 in 2015 lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

This match is good, but the crowd want no part of it which is kind of shitty


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Brooklyn starting to shit on the match...fpalm


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Boring chants?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A fucking boring chant for a good match....but none of you punk asses chanted boring or even fuckery during the opening segment.

:chan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha getting Boring Chants. WWE's fault.


----------



## PearlJam (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally some boring chants. Usually I don't watch live, so I can skip the divas segment...


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Who the fuck was the agent for this match?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not until this Divas Revolution gives us some *bra and panties* matches.


Exactly this or it's not a revolution.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just tuned in. 

Stephanie calls for police to help her. They don't help her and instead threaten to arrest her if she "doesn't calm down." 

NYPD heel turn. 

Next Kevin Owens gets a jobber entrance over Neville who carries a slammy award to the ring with him. What is going on here?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wow, this is a horrible reaction this match is getting.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Glad I'm not watching this then I'll read the results


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

This fucking crowd is awful.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Brollins said:


> oh wow! :bow



Fun fact

I did this exact same spot, i did the backflip after getting clotheslined, was fun to do but well i got stiffed whilst taking it, that really smarts.


Jesus so many rest holds no wonder its getting boring chants.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Boring chants. This isn't the Takeover crowd I see.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I cant watch atm. Are becky and sasha gettinh boring chants lol? So becky and sasha pretty much like any diva match. Instant toilet break. Or is that someone else. Yeah becky underrated in the ring. Shes rated at least, but aint that selective bias? Any way. Becky to me aint that special, but thats just me.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought for a minute there she was going to go for a 619 :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

But but but Sasha is revolutionizing womens wrestling bruhs.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Please for the love of god send these girls back to NxT where they will be treated with respect


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This match doesn't deserve such a negative reaction.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, the crowd is just not feeling this match. At this rate someone's bound to throw some trash in the ring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Those women dives are so protective and in slow motion.

Just don't do them anymore.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Would totally own if Owens came back out and just beat all these Divas up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> A fucking boring chant for a good match....but none of you punk asses chanted boring or even fuckery during the opening segment.
> 
> :chan


to be fair they were chanting Daniel Bryan and CM PUNK to shit on the opening segment


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Too many rest holds!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

At least Vince McMahon is in jail right now so he won't know about the terrible reaction this match is getting.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Brooklyn shitting on everything tonight lmao.

Sasha with another resthold....


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Would love to know who the fucking agent for this match was...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Crowds going to pop hard once this is over


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Fuck this crowd, what happend to #givedivasachance WWE is giving them a chance and the fans chat boring? RIP divas revolution.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's decent but they really should have tightened up the time.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I hate those predictable diving spots!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ironcladd1 said:


> Boring chants. This isn't the Takeover crowd I see.


The smarks left the building when Reigns won the title, this is a casual crowd.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Chant for Daniel Bryan dammit


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Okay please need this match now. Really slow placed and has been going on for way too long.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Boring chants. This isn't the Takeover crowd I see.



This isnt nxt we dont need to see technical showcases, just show us PSYCHOLOGY, that the boss is supposed to be famous for.

The divas revolution, the longer womens matches, lead to more boring matches because the psychology isnt there for most of the women.

When they do it like how they did with Bayley and Sasha, then it works, but for just matches like this an every day Raw, it just doesnt translate as well without the story behind it.

This shit should have ended 5 minutes ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ellthom said:


> Please for the love of god send these girls back to NxT where they will be treated with respect and given real matches, this was fucking awful! Someone got to slap whoever books this stuff!


this match is easily Sashas worst match that i have ever seen her in. this match has had too many rest holds and too many botches.

They should have cut the match by 5 minutes and make it a much quicker pace, would have been a lot better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a great finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good God, that was a painful match to watch.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I like how people are saying it sasha fault for boring chant. Match isnt even that bad tbh.slow yes. Boring? No


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a hunch they botched that end.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Something about this match just isn't clicking.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sasha, you held the tights and could have exposed Becky's ass and didn't. 

Shame on you. 

Seriously though, the girls tried to have a very good match, but the crowd just wasn't buying into it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ok the closing sequence was great, but wtf was going on for 3/4 of that match.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Who the fuck was the agent for this match?


Probably that idiot Road Dogg. He has a long, long history of awful matches.

Nice ending though.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That ending segment was NICE


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank god that is over.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

brooklyn's an overrated crowd, they're never really loud. maybe they were for takeover, but nxt brings in different fans.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

They turned the crowd around :drose


That's what you get if you have to slow down for commercials, but well done by both


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> The smarks left the building when Reigns won the title, this is a casual crowd.


TBF, they did chant for Daniel Bryan and CM Punk in the opening segment :draper2


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

That was one of the best divas matches i have ever seen. Great job by both.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

"Maybe she should make more friends and bring them out here with her." -JBL. 

Hilarious!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

WWE, this is what happens when you do a billion matches with near falls and false finishes all the time. When you actually do a decent match like this with longer heat segments, people get bored because they are fine tuned to not like that kind of shit. 

But yeah, the heat segment was too long and there were too many hold segments in the match. It was alright otherwise.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

idk, I liked it. The crowd shat on it because fuck the crowd. It was slow but I still kinda enjoyed it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige has probably one of the biggest fan bases in NY and they send her to allentown. The logic


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sasha the great saviour! Gete boring chants. Paige meanwhile gets monster reactions at the garden hmm hmm. Im just saying Sasha has not meet the hype, and crowd aint warming to her clearly. Its not Nxt, its not smark crowds. Mostly casual.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat mugshot :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OH MY GOD! FULL FUCKING NITRO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince looking like Charlie Sheen's cracked out father in that picture:lmao


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Wtf LMAO


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol that mugshot


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha! That mug shot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do all the divas have to wear pantyhose?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

EL OH EL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Is that a mugshot or an autopsy photo?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great finishing sequence. Match certainly picked up towards the end.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

A mugshot.

Jesus Christ, WWE.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DAT MUGSHOT LOL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn, when Becky countered the bank statement her neck could have been seriously hurt. That didn't look right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince looks so old now.

:mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

His damn face :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha this shit


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

McMahon looking McRough...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They botched the mugshot.. Where's the height markers? So easy.. such fail..


----------



## PearlJam (Oct 10, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> This isnt nxt we dont need to see technical showcases, just show us PSYCHOLOGY, that the boss is supposed to be famous for.
> 
> The divas revolution, the longer womens matches, lead to more boring matches because the psychology isnt there for most of the women.
> 
> ...


You kidding? This should've ended two months ago.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

This raw is so disjointed who the hell booked this?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WTF just happened to vince? 
I was sleeping and he got arrested? LOL


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That mugshot is going to be a meme instantly. And this does feel like a weird episode of the Nitro.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Love Becky, thought Sasha was slopsville.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Is this 1999?

LMFAO


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

These guys are actually doing more segments about his arrest. Hope they show his ass sitting in a jail cell as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THANOS said:


> The smarks left the building when Reigns won the title, this is a casual crowd.


*Bullshit. Don't claim them when they chant Daniel Bryan and CM Punk and disown them when they chant boring during a Sasha match. It's all or nothing. These are the same idiots you praised for hijacking Reigns earlier.*


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

I enjoyed the divas match. If you didn't like it, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Becky / Sasha was pretty surprisingly meh, but the finishing sequence was nice.

:evans at Vince looking like an even more haggard Charlie Sheen in his frontal mugshot.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Vince in jail. Wow, that's some creative stuff right there. Give me a fucking break already. Who writes this shit. Oh no, it's New Day time for MNF. Fuck these jabronies.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hahaha new day gets the biggest reaction of the night


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

yay 6 man tag match 

NEW DAY, huge POP.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Renee out in the cold for no reason :ha


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Enzo and Cass to debut at the top of the hour :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol great mugshot. I love Vince!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay prayer circle.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:heston

That mugshot


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

That mugshot.....looked like an older Charlie Sheen. That was pure gold.


----------



## PearlJam (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally some new day


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Problem was rest holds. Not so much Sasha's, as she's SUPPOSED to be the heel, but Becky using so many as the face, was dumb, as it DID make the match fairly boring and hard to get into. Whoever was the agent for that match is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

THANOS said:


> The smarks left the building when Reigns won the title, this is a casual crowd.


NO this is the A E style fans, Ones who donn't want bullshit dragging out for too long, They just want everyone to just fucking get on with it.

Everyone Knows that the girls are talented wrestlers but it isn't what we want to see, we dont need to see all this fancy scmahncy bollocksiy pansy moves Just tell a goddamn story and show CAT AND MOUSE tactics, BE A BOSS OWN THAT SHIT, just show that Becky is beneath you but there wasn't any of that, just OO TECHNICAL MOVE ANOTHER MOVE 

*Your 10-15 minute technical showcase match you were screaming and bitching for just got BORING chants, how do you feel about that indie NXT smarks ?*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Isn't Barrett horribly injured?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Divas are given time and they don't deliver.... tisk tisk. Good closing sequence though.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So are they ever going to develop Becky vs Charlotte at Rumble? Then Becky vs Banks at Mania?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh good, and I was wondering where our weekly six-man tag was.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

New Day :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Vince looked quite similar to Charlie Sheen there.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

this is the worst crowd of the year by far. by FAR


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Here comes dem _booty_ boys...


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

So it looks like King Barrett isn't that injured. I thought I read an article that his neck injury was bad


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Kalisto next :mark:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

u wot m8 i'll huk u in da gabber i swer


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

You're watching a 3 your house show this is what you get


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JBLoser said:


> idk, I liked it. The crowd shat on it because fuck the crowd. It was slow but I still kinda enjoyed it.



They shat on it, because it deserved to be. Damn you nxt smarks well be apologists no matter what.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:bryanlol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

UFO said:


> WTF just happened to vince?
> I was sleeping and he got arrested? LOL


the first segment was like a poorly executed attitude era segment


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big E's dancing is just gross at this point.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they couldn't bother getting the mug shot right. They did not have the height markers in the background or the name plate thing the criminal holds.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Hmm I thought Wade's neck was hurt, my money says he gets replaced with KO


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Now if they really want to copy what they did with Stone Cold, and be entertaining at the same time, they need to have Roman show up at the precinct disguised as McMahon's lawyer, and when they leave Vince alone with him in a interrogation room Roman beats the holy hell out of him. Then escapes before the cops know what happened.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Big E going HAM with his twerking. Dude was giving Crooklyn a fucking full moon. :tyson


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a New Day, yes it is! :dance


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Poor little horse.. I feel for ya brother!
:cry


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That mug shot of Vince is perfect.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

So basically no Enzo and Cass :mj2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Enzo and Cass to debut at the top of the hour :mark: :mark:


They're gonna be the 2nd coming of the New Age Outlaws. 
AND YA CAN'T! TEACH! THAT!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> :bryanlol


"Hey Roman, I got a dollar for ya!"


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)




----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Grown men in unicorn horns........I can't


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vince looked 100 years old in that mug shot whereas he looked good for 70 in the opening. Odd.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Sasha the great saviour! Gete boring chants. Paige meanwhile gets monster reactions at the garden hmm hmm. Im just saying Sasha has not meet the hype, and crowd aint warming to her clearly. Its not Nxt, its not smark crowds. Mostly casual.


Paige is above average for a WWE Diva but comparing her to Sasha Banks as far as overall talent is fucking hilarious.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Hmm I thought Wade's neck was hurt, my money says he gets replaced with KO


I hope, because if not we could see his career ending sooner rather than later.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Frankly I kinda felt like they told a little bit of a story there, since Charlotte wasn't around and Becky lost. Kinda plays into Becky saying she can go it alone, so this L, an unclean one, where she doesn't look like a dumbass, plays into Charlotte's claims and plants a seed of doubt.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Sasha "Rest Hold" Banks isn't quite what she was in NXT.

Thank the good lord that New Day is here to wash he stank of that yawnfest of a divas match out of our mouths.

(Sorry, I love Sasha and Becky, but seriously....WTF?)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

New Day got the pop of the night so far!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Goldusto said:


> NO this is the A E style fans, Ones who donn't want bullshit dragging out for too long, They just want everyone to just fucking get on with it.
> 
> Everyone Knows that the girls are talented wrestlers but it isn't what we want to see, we dont need to see all this fancy scmahncy bollocksiy pansy moves Just tell a goddamn story and show CAT AND MOUSE tactics, BE A BOSS OWN THAT SHIT, just show that Becky is beneath you but there wasn't any of that, just OO TECHNICAL MOVE ANOTHER MOVE
> 
> *Your 10-15 minute technical showcase match you were screaming and bitching for just got BORING chants, how do you feel about that indie NXT smarks ?*


This same city gave a match similar to this monstrous reactions at Takeover Brooklyn, in a huge audience, whatever fans this current crowd is comprised of, they are definitely casual.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm making that mug shot my avi I just have to :heston


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

manchesterdud said:


> Grown black men in tight powder blue and pink spandex outfits, shaking their asses at the camera while wearing unicorn horns........I can't


Fixed.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think they should just make New Day turn completely face now, they're too over to even be close to heels now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuck that finish! I wanted Becky to win!

New Day's overness though...they shook off the sophomore slump and look at them boys roll!

:bosstrips


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

manchesterdud said:


> Grown men in unicorn horns........I can't


Fits the new gay ass WWE fanbase.

"We are awesome!"

"Hug it out!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No **** but it's hilarious that Big E's job is to literally go out there and swing his dick around like a male juggalo.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> this is the worst crowd of the year by far. by FAR


See damn no it isn't they just want the show to bloody get on with it. crowd is legit .

They Popped for the end sequence of the divas but the rest was boring and shit, 

The Opening segment was awful and cringey it went too long and fell flat coz they corpsed and fluffed it but it had the right idea before the clusterfuck cringefest with reigns politely shoving vince if he got riled up and up in vinces business then they should have done it, *GO WITH THE RABID AUDIENCE NOT AGAINST THEM, BE JUsT AS RABID AND AGGRESSIVE WITH YOUR STORYTELLING AND THEY WILL POP AND CHEER THE EVERLOVING SHIT OUT OF IT.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

New Day are so talented and hilarious. And WWE insists on overexposing them and running them into the ground with lengthy segments every week. So fucking stupid.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Not these 3 Diva's. Piss break segment


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Isn't Barrett horribly injured?


KO takes his place.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

New Day is hilarious. The Trombone debut.

Now bashing the fans :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The trombone is officially named Francesca. Jesus Christ, monkey balls. :heston


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> See damn no it isn't they just want the show to bloody get on with it. crowd is legit .
> 
> They Popped for the end sequence of the divas but the rest was boring and shit,
> 
> The Opening segment was awful and cringey it went too long and fell flat coz they corpsed and fluffed it but it had the right idea before the clusterfuck cringefest with reigns politely shoving vince if he got riled up and up in vinces business then they should have done it, *GO WITH THE RABID AUDIENCE NOT AGAINST THEM, BE JUsT AS RABID AND AGGRESSIVE WITH YOUR STORYTELLING AND THEY WILL POP AND CHEER THE EVERLOVING SHIT OUT OF IT.*


any crowd that DOESNT crap all over the opening segment....and yet chants "NXT" and then chants "boring" minutes later, is a crowd that doensn't get it...and a crowd that simply doesn't care


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I hate deffective pitch pipes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> NO this is the A E style fans, Ones who donn't want bullshit dragging out for too long, They just want everyone to just fucking get on with it.
> 
> Everyone Knows that the girls are talented wrestlers but it isn't what we want to see, we dont need to see all this fancy scmahncy bollocksiy pansy moves Just tell a goddamn story and show CAT AND MOUSE tactics, BE A BOSS OWN THAT SHIT, just show that Becky is beneath you but there wasn't any of that, just OO TECHNICAL MOVE ANOTHER MOVE
> 
> *Your 10-15 minute technical showcase match you were screaming and bitching for just got BORING chants, how do you feel about that indie NXT smarks ?*


NXT women matches are way better than the match we just saw.

there were too many rest holds and it was way too slow paced.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] your children!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ, the New Day is so great. 

Fucking lol.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kofi Kingston beating our kids asses lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they'll come and fight your kids lmfao. kofi ... lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just give me three hours of these motherfuckers. :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Literally had enough of the New Day

Just wrestle or get the fuk outta the ring.


Ol' stale azz ma fuckas!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

He's ROFLing. OMG this is great. Beautiful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"He's ROLF'n"


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why was Kofi wasted as a face for 6 years?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

rofl :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck is Big E doing? :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Goldusto said:


> NO this is the A E style fans, Ones who donn't want bullshit dragging out for too long, They just want everyone to just fucking get on with it.
> 
> Everyone Knows that the girls are talented wrestlers but it isn't what we want to see, we dont need to see all this fancy scmahncy bollocksiy pansy moves Just tell a goddamn story and show CAT AND MOUSE tactics, BE A BOSS OWN THAT SHIT, just show that Becky is beneath you but there wasn't any of that, just OO TECHNICAL MOVE ANOTHER MOVE
> 
> *Your 10-15 minute technical showcase match you were screaming and bitching for just got BORING chants, how do you feel about that indie NXT smarks ?*


Well, the heat segment did go too long, and they did too many rest holds. Otherwise, it was fine overall. 

I mean, they can't just have random technical bouts when every longer match has nothing but false finishes, finisher spam, and the like. 

But you just seem like you were dying for something to pin on people who want technical matches to prove that your opinion is right and ours is wrong.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG

LMFAO

ROFL

ROFL

ROFL

I'M DONE.

These guys are so good.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Calistos gay??


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardo said:


> What the fuck is Big E doing? :lol


ROFLing


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

HOLY FUCK THEY ARE HILARIOUS


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They said Steph was going to bail Vince out of jail, that means she and Vince are both out of the building. This isn't building up to a Triple H return, is it...?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kofi is so much better in this role than that other PG Face bullshit he did in his first 6 years in WWE. What a waste of 6 years. Idiots.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

MrJT said:


> Literally had enough of the New Day
> 
> Just wrestle or get the fuk outta the ring.
> 
> ...


:getout

They're one of the most over groups, and by far the most entertaining today.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"coming out party" :mj4


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Calistos gay??


Gay hairdresser*


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

There's 2 kinds of people... people that still think New Day are entertaining, and those who are over the excessive cheese. It's too much of a good thing.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

This Kofi/Kalisto match is going to be great


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

The New Day are literally a bad joke. Fans that like them are insulting the intelligence of the fans who actually appreciate quality entertainment. The New Day are cheap heat and it's been old.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"We will fight your children!" pair that up with 1-800-Fella. I'm sold.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier: "He's ROFL'ing! He's ROFL'ing!" :tyson

And :heston at Kofi threatening the audience's misbehaving kids by basically doing the following:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> This isnt nxt we dont need to see technical showcases, just show us PSYCHOLOGY, that the boss is supposed to be famous for.
> 
> The divas revolution, the longer womens matches, lead to more boring matches because the psychology isnt there for most of the women.
> 
> ...


It wasn't their best match and the divas revolution does mostly suck. That didn't deserve boring chants though. Makes the crowd sound like assholes.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Booking is doing a good job with this all time weakest roster WWE has ever had.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Enzo and Cass please save us from this overdone match :sasha3.*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I didn't know anyone actually ROFL'd in real life.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I haven't really been paying attention but was that Tony Chimel I heard anouncing the Lucha Dragons?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Funniest thing I've ever heard Kofi say :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Kofi is so much better in this role than that other PG Face bullshit he did in his first 6 years in WWE. What a waste of 6 years. Idiots.


He was getting over, and Orton didn't like it at all and buried him to Vince. This is all over the internet.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> :getout
> 
> They're one of the most over groups, and by far the most entertaining today.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Xavier: "He's ROFL'ing! He's ROFL'ing!" :tyson
> 
> And :heston at Kofi threatening the audience's misbehaving kids by basically doing the following:


That was the greatest commercial ever


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vince watches you masturbate.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow that match was quick.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Just for the record, this is the very arena where Sasha and Bayley had their match. It isn't the crowd.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Is Byron really this bad or is he just trying to play a part?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad Kalisto went over, but ROFL @ Sasha/Becky getting all that time, and these two got what? 3 minutes?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

God dammit I hate when Kofi forward rolls after Kalisto head scissors him there, you're not supposed to.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

HAHA YES


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Quick finish again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lone Star said:


> He was getting over, and Orton didn't like it at all and buried him to Vince. This is all over the internet.


I know. But maybe Vince shouldn't be so easily influenced by someone like Randy Orton?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

There was another roll up finish less than an hour ago you fucking incompetent morons.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rollup extravaganza. 

All the matches today ended with a rollup.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

When was the last time New Day won a match?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> Booking is doing a good job with this all time weakest roster WWE has ever had.


That doesn't make any sense. Booking is what is supposed to make a roster strong. 

Stunning Steve Austin the blonde would have gotten no where if the booking team wasn't decent.

More like the all time talented roster is doing a good job with the shittiest writing team.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Are they gonna have a match tonight that ends with a finisher?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

New Day is life right now!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pay back is a biiiiiiiiiig-e.. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

New Day are the show stealers :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Daniel Bryannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Payback is a Biiiig E is in the match with you. 

OMFG :ti:ti:ti

Dead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

breaking ground isn't a year round thing WTF


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

So apparently Xavier Woods is a matchmaker now


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Where you guys getting these rumors of Enzo and Cass debuting tonight ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> That was the greatest commercial ever


:fact

And have some rep.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

In the match that literally no one wants to see!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uh oh..... I see the writing on the wall... Big E will turn face and leave the New Day... sigh... it will be Big E vs Xavier, with Kofi in the middle (no ****).


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Payback is a biiiiiii.....

Iiiiiggggg E


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Payback is a Biiiiiiiiiiig E :LOL


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

So when is Lil' Johnny Cena coming back?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So true, Xavier! Life is a Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig E!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

CretinHop138 said:


> Just for the record, this is the very arena where Sasha and Bayley had their match. It isn't the crowd.


yes it is, dude. nxt attracts die hards.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its not like New Day is something unique, if everyone was allowed to go out there like them and act like dumb asses and bull shit they would be over too.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I know. But maybe Vince shouldn't be so easily influenced by someone like Randy Orton?


Yeah, this was only about 2 years after he shit in a woman's purse. Great guy.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rodgers said:


> Are they gonna have a match tonight that ends with a finisher?


WTF you smoking, a roll-up is a finisher FFS.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its not like New Day is something unique, if everyone was allowed to go out there like them and act like dumb asses and bull shit they would be over too.


Wrong. They wouldn't do it anywhere close to the creativity as New Day.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

You can tell WWE has shipped their talent to that house show


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Can someone make a gif of the Big E ROFL? :banderas


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Yeah, this was only about 2 years after he shit in a woman's purse. Great guy.


When did Vince do this? TBH he deserves to go to jail if that's what he has been doing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> It wasn't their best match and the divas revolution does mostly suck. That didn't deserve boring chants though. Makes the crowd sound like assholes.


*
Yeah, if we're being completely honest, Sasha and Becky's matches have gotten progressively worse. It's like they've run out of things to do and only spammed rest holds. Quite honestly, that was worse than a Brie Bella match. Creative is so stupid for sending them out there for the 5th time with no story. No one cares because there's no reason to care. The fans cared in NXT because the storylines are so deep. This only reinforces the :fact that the build is ALWAYS>the match.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Xavier said:


> So when is Lil' Johnny Cena coming back?


Tonight for the main event against DelRio.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Its not like New Day is something unique, if everyone was allowed to go out there like them and act like dumb asses and bull shit they would be over too.


I can promise you that if I went out there and acted like a dumbass I would NOT be over in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> WTF you smoking, a roll-up is a finisher FFS.


He means finishing move, like the RKO or something.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Starting to get bored with this shit already, but I want to see Cena's return and if Enzo & Cass debut.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lone Star said:


> Yeah, this was only about 2 years after he shit in a woman's purse. Great guy.


That didn't happen. Look it up.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lemmy from Motorhead has passed away.  RIP


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If you paid me $149 per nugget, maybe I would eat Burger King's chicken.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry to break the news to Renee but Vinny Mac will be spending the night in Jail.

He won't see a judge until the morning, where a bail will then be set.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

When is enzo and cass debuting


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dr. Middy said:


> He means finishing move, like the RKO or something.


A roll up outta nowhere is more effective though.

We must allow WWE to re-condition us into accepting a roll up as a finisher, dammit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its not like New Day is something unique, if everyone was allowed to go out there like them and act like dumb asses and bull shit they would be over too.


You mean if they let more wresters come out and ad lib what they wanted to, they would be more over. Yes you are exactly right and that is why the WWE is stupid to give most of them scripts to read off of and not let them say what they want based on the story line they are in


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Bullshit. Don't claim them when they chant Daniel Bryan and CM Punk and disown them when they chant boring during a Sasha match. It's all or nothing. These are the same idiots you praised for hijacking Reigns earlier.*


The smarks in NXT don't hijack segments by chanting CM Punk or Daniel Bryan and they sure as shit appreciate good women matches. Punk and Bryan had just as many casual fans as they did smarks by the end. This type of behaviour has casual written all over it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring chants aren't the end of the world. Everyone gets one at some point, especially on the main roster where shit is out of the talents' hands and everyone is booked like a geek. The casuals won't even remember a boring chant happened in like 3 weeks. Not a big deal.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn that fall was sick. sheesh.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I can promise you that if I went out there and acted like a dumbass I would NOT be over in any way whatsoever.


They're not over. It's the opposite of X-Pac heat. Fans just cheer them because it's the only thing they can do. They're heels and they can't even get the fans to hate them. When fans say New Day sucks, they're not kidding. You blind, fans are too confused to see it. They aren't over. It's all a joke, The New Day and the booking staff are being worked by the fans.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Shoulder popped out. You can see it


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

why did Sin Cara just do that :lmao


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Xavier said:


> So when is Lil' Johnny Cena coming back?


Well John, it's almost time for our main event of the evening. The return of one of Sports Entertainment's most polarizing figures, John Cena :cole

Video package.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

ouch. Poor Sin Cara


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"We want Cena! No we don't!" :lmao


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> any crowd that DOESNT crap all over the opening segment....and yet chants "NXT" and then chants "boring" minutes later, is a crowd that doensn't get it...and a crowd that simply doesn't care


They dont get it if they dont crap over the opening segment? what logic is that?

THey wanted 'NXT' in the sense of the storytelling, but The WWE 's thinking, is that they wat the nxt MATCHES, which just don't translate all that well to raw, as you plainly saw, hence the boring chants, because there are rests and breaks and shit in longer matches.


And dammit it was going with a good pace and flow, but now with matches sstarting during the ads and other things it is like slipping now.

TBH the show is not actually booked all that badly, it is just some slips and slides and making a few wrong choices with length that screwed up,


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Vince getting his worst photograph ever and being called geriatric by his daughter in the same show is absolutely what he deserves.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> A roll up outta nowhere is more effective though.
> 
> We must allow WWE to re-condition us into accepting a roll up as a finisher, dammit.


I actually don't mind them using other moves to end matches. It gives an element of surprise that usually isn't there, and people will watch more intently due to the unpredictability.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I can promise you that if I went out there and acted like a dumbass I would NOT be over in any way whatsoever.


I'm just saying theres alot of wrestlers back there that have funny personality's and are hilarious irl but they aren't allowed to show it on Raw. New Day have obviously been given freedom to go out there and do whatever they can think of. If others was given that same freedom they'd most likely be as over as them.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

At least this Sin Cara finishes the match injured. :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if that was mysticara he would have quick the match lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Even The New Day isn't immune to hijacking tonight. These are the "real" crowds though :eyeroll.*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It wasn't that enthralling of a match, fellas. Kinda bordered on boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. Sin Cara about to get deported. They don't got any time for that.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The Sin Cara mask is cursed man, I swear.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Yo where'd you guys read that Enzo and Cass were debuting tonight?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

One things for sure...this Sin Cara is a helluva lot tougher than the old Sin Cara.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Selling it as a really devistating move that almost killed him......then sin cara kicks out at 1 WTF


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha trying to get a Lucha chant going and no one chanted. Buried.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been watching Raw shows from 1993 and it's interesting to compare. The company was in a bad place at that time too. The matches now are way better for the most part and things in 93 were even more cheesy than today. Still, the fucking shows were BETTER in 1993 because they tried to build coherent storylines from week to week. This shit isn't fucking rocket science.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Did I really just see Big E spank one of the Lucha Dragons?
...
:eva3


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

It's suppose to be a exhibition!! LMAO!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

So am I hearing right? 

They chanted CM Punk, Daniel Bryan during the opening promo. (I don't know the context but if it was long and drawn out I get chanting shit, otherwise sounds like the crowd just being dicks)

Then boring during a Banks v Lynch match?

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Welp. Sin Cara about to get deported. They don't got any time for that.


They'll just throw another random guy from Mexico under the mask and act like everything's the same.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

LOL! Xavier just yelled the line from Rocky 4 "IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE AN EXHIBITION!"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> TBF, they did chant for Daniel Bryan and CM Punk in the opening segment :draper2


They don't chant that type of crap in NXT. I'm not convinced these are actually hardcore fans. Chanting "NXT" when Sasha and Becky have been up for months and then "Boring" minutes later, when they're actually getting a long women's match. The Punk/Bryan hijack doesn't mean anything because it lasted all of 2 seconds, it wasn't the same type of chant/crowd you'd get at an NXT Takeover special or at a payperview.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> It wasn't their best match and the divas revolution does mostly suck. That didn't deserve boring chants though. Makes the crowd sound like assholes.


I'm not sure female wrestling will ever be that popular.

When Sasha is allegedly the top Diva and her match is getting boring chants that's a bad look.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

looks like he has separated his shoulder.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sin Cara=Kryptonian???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think less and less smarks are going to shows even in the Smark towns. The stats bear that out too as attendance is down and complete upper tiers are empty on some nights. Even the lower bowl wasn't full for a SD in Newark, in the Northeast, which is WWE's home territory. I think casuals and smarks are losing their patience, smarks especially, and they're showing up less and less and we're getting more casuals in smarks towns more often recently. I think fans are getting fed up and rightfully so.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big E with that stupid finisher again.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Props to Huni-Cara for actually finishing the match after getting hurt. Get well soon, man.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Woods quoting Rocky 4 DEAD


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The new day really likes Kevin Harts stand up....


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fuck The Miz is next.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If Sin Cara is legitimately injured, hopefully Kalisto gets some kind of mid card push.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Big E's finisher is pretty awful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Enzo..............................


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Sin Cara injury bug continues...Don't who it is. That character is cursed...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Fuck The Miz is next.


Truer words and the reaction were never spoken.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> They'll just throw another random guy from Mexico under the mask and act like everything's the same.


Just find some random guy named Julio or Carlos in Brooklyn with the same size. Boom.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Phenomenal value!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park's Colonel Sanders >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> KFC commercial's Colonel Sanders


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Fuck The Miz is next.


Man why does everyone hate the Miz so much. I think he is gold

:shrug


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Show sucks huge fucking crusty donkey cock.

Stephanie screeching = suck.
Vince forgetting his lines = suck.
Cops + arrest angles = SUCK.
Sasha Banks = SUCK (go ahead you NXT fanboys, I don't give a fuck; they gave her both sides of a commercial break, and she still SUCKS.)
Recaps of cop angles and off site footage of the 'booking' = mega-SUCK.
New Day = SUCK.

It's like I stepped into Stewie's time machine and ended up drifting through a compilation of all the worst crap of the last 20 years. I don't know about the rest because I'm done watching this motherfucking god-awful shit tonight. Gonna take me the rest of the three hours to calm down from being so pissed off at wasting the time I did on this steaming fucking pile of cow diarrhea.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

To be fair, Miz is a good character, he just is pretty terrible in the ring. I'm fine with him having segments and wrestling only on occassion.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just came home from work. Is Raw worth rewinding?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz is one of the most entertaining guys on the roster right now.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Big E's finisher is pretty awful.


Worst finisher in the WWE.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home from work. Is Raw worth rewinding?


Yeah cm punk returned it was great


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Man why does everyone hate the Miz so much. I think he is gold
> 
> :shrug


He is, but he carries this stench of "ughhhh" anytime you see him, because of his awful world title run and terrible face run as the prodigy of Ric Flair.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> That doesn't make any sense. Booking is what is supposed to make a roster strong.
> 
> Stunning Steve Austin the blonde would have gotten no where if the booking team wasn't decent.
> 
> More like the all time talented roster is doing a good job with the shittiest writing team.


Stunning Steve shaved his head and drank beer to get ******** hype.

I don't give booking credit for that.

Plus he had, Bret, HBK, Taker, Rock, HHH which is a handful of top stars to work with.

WWE has 1 legit star now in Lesnar and he hardly ever shows up.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Big Aye needs knee pads.

Oh. The Jiz. Time to switch to Bengals/Broncos.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sleepngbear said:


> Show sucks huge fucking crusty donkey cock.
> 
> Stephanie screeching = suck.
> Vince forgetting his lines = suck.
> ...


Fuck man it wasn't THAT bad. Why be so goddamn salty about it?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home from work. Is Raw worth rewinding?


for vince's mugshot yes

vince got arrested and they were doing segments outside the courthouse or watever

its been like a poorly executed attitude era episode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home from work. Is Raw worth rewinding?


No.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope Rollins is on Miz TV


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> They don't chant that type of crap in NXT. I'm not convinced these are actually hardcore fans. Chanting "NXT" when Sasha and Becky have been up for months and then "Boring" minutes later, when they're actually getting a long women's match. The Punk/Bryan hijack doesn't mean anything because it lasted all of 2 seconds, it wasn't the same type of chant/crowd you'd get at an NXT Takeover special or at a payperview.


Well then i'm not sure what qualifies as a "smark" crowd anymore, because they were rowdy up until that point -- much more alive than most crowds we've been getting in the South. The DB and CM Punk chants didn't last forever, but they were loud and long enough for Vince to lose his train of thought and address them

TBF, I didn't think the Sasha/Becky match was anything special -- certainly not boring, but nothing particularly great ether. The crowd just wasn't into it. I wouldn't jump on them and call them casual just for that :shrug


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home from work. Is Raw worth rewinding?


NO.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

These farmers only commercials are hideous.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> I think less and less smarks are going to shows even in the Smark towns. The stats bear that out too as attendance is down and complete upper tiers are empty on some nights. Even the lower bowl wasn't full for a SD in Newark, in the Northeast, which is WWE's home territory. I think casuals and smarks are losing their patience, smarks especially, and they're showing up less and less and we're getting more casuals in smarks towns more often recently. I think fans are getting fed up and rightfully so.


My wife knew WWE must be bad right now when RAW was close to our house last week and I didn't want to go. They just don't give a reason to give a shit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Evolution theme is GOAT.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sleepngbear said:


> Show sucks huge fucking crusty donkey cock.
> 
> Stephanie screeching = suck.
> Vince forgetting his lines = suck.
> ...


Just stop watching! It's really fucking easy!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Testament to current WWE booking. Since when in history did a former WWE Champion ever become so irrelevant and a geek? Normally they maintained some kind of relevance after losing the title even if they hung around as a credible mid-carder.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home from work. Is Raw worth rewinding?


Punk returned!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryback with a mic. This segment's not getting any better.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn, Cena looking HUGE!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

God, Someone fire Ryback.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Miz just sit back there in his free time just thinking of what ridiculous outfit he can wear next?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Miz's outfit is WOAT :ugh


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I can promise you that if I went out there and acted like a dumbass I would NOT be over in any way whatsoever.


Yeah, but over or not, you'd probably still be better than anything else so far on this heap of crap.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah Ryback, someone else looks stupid...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Ryback I want to hear Miz go through every single day of the year


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home from work. Is Raw worth rewinding?


If you want to see the crowd shit on McMahon with Bryan and Punk chants.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

as opposed to you, you walking fucking merch stand? 

putting john cena to shame.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What this program needed Rycrap!
fpalm


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ugh. Miz.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

uhhhh, Hi Golddust. I like the new makeup.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

GOLDDUST SHIT YEAH


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Did Ryback just fucking burp into the mic? What am I watching?!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

oh no this segment is going to be a crowd killer.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home from work. Is Raw worth rewinding?


If you're into wrestlecrap trainwrecks. Definitely. The opening segment is possibly the worst segment of all time.

Owens lost to Neville, then went insane. Some of the best heel work since Orton in 09. 

New Day segment was good.

Sin Cara blew out his shoulder, and finished a solid match with Big E. 

Everything else is trash.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Why can't Ryback be on the house show aswell. Ughhhh
:deanfpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Enzo better be here.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Ryback with a mic. This segment's not getting any better.


He's sucks, but he still better than Reigns.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did Ryback just fucking belch? There is so much shit on WWE programming these days, but fucking Ryback is the guy most likely to make me grab the remote when his music hits. He's just fucking terrible. RYDER!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ryder!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Golddust will be the greatest novelty character of all time, sadly only novelty...oh wait....


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

..............



Okay what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Zac? You're alive!!!! Edit: yes I say this every time I think.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Zack Ryder with the pop of the night, holy shit :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh shit! I thought he died!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Whoa, Ryder got popped


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

WWWYKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Goldust with a mic :mark:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RYDER IS HERE, OH CHRIST HE BETTER NOT HAVE MOJO WITH HIM


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Confirmed GEEK Segment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

okay, just throw every cunt out there! JUST DO IT!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Rybotch just burps into the mic all non nonchalant like he's not getting fired after getting backstage..


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why aren't they chanting for Bryan????


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:heston at Ryback randomly burping for no reason.

But nevermind that shit, ZACK RYDER IS HERE!!! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ryder wearing his Star Wars gear.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes because we're in NYC let's drag Zack Ryder's dead ass out here:lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Goldust has a mic..Should be good.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ZACK RYDER RAW SIGHTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Zack Ryder gets the biggest pop of the night? LMAO


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah so this is going to be a ten minutes nonsense 'we're all in the rumble' segment then.

Excited?! Not even slightly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Meh... I am tapping out. Even while on holiday I can't stay up for this shit.

Save us Lucha Underground - end of Jan can't come quick enough


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Why did goldust get one best reactions of the night loooooool im done with this crowd lool


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Ryback digging deep into his bag of tricks for that one.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Why is Goldust on my TV in 2016?

HOLY SHIT RYDER. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so this is basically a jobber segment with Zack, Jobdust, roidback, Truth and the Wiz.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who will be out next; Evan Stone?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jobbers. Jobbers everywhere. Where's Ambrose?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Royal Rumble hype, I guess...


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Attention WWE employees. If you are directionless please head down to the ring for a pointless segment see who gets the most pop


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Zack Ryder got the biggest pop of the night!? WWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT??


----------



## PearlJam (Oct 10, 2014)

Zack Ryder pop of the night, wow!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey miz can you fill the ring full of jobbers about to get their pink slips?
Thanks brah..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Universe doesnt want the past, but I'm sure Mania will be advertised on stars long past their prime.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This segment is the dirt fucking worst :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wasn't 2011 supposed to be the year of Ryder


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

walked in to see Ryback on the mic :larry and ryder with a pretty big pop :Banderas Have I really missed anything else besides a Ryder sighting?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh wait,please fuck no, please no, not mojo, please fuck no.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Go away let him get to January 3rd


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Zack Ryder on Raw LMAO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes to make the cypher complete we need Truth Harvey's retarded cracked out ass out here:lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

R-TRUTH HIGH AS BALLS


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I think this is where Enzo and Cass make their debut.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The modern day JOB squad :mark:

Truths my bad gimmick is fantastic. ROFL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rumble segment?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

lmfao!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Zack ryder no hype bros ? Wtf lol ring full jobbers.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

they have so many over low/mid carders


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love you R-Truth. Please let him be WHC now.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jobber Central on Miz TV!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ryder looking in great shape. Actually has some of da look imo. Shame.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This confused R-Truth actually makes me laugh. Laughter is a sign of entertainment. That means R-Truth is entertaining me more than most of the roster.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yes to make the cypher complete we need Truth Harvey's retarded cracked out ass out here:lol


You got your wish.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This crackhead


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok wheres Bo Dallas? I know he's coming.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> The modern day JOB squad :mark:
> 
> Truths my bad gimmick is fantastic. ROFL


I would mark if they started an actual job stable


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Just stop watching! It's really fucking easy!


Done. 












Bitchin' Rides is pretty friggin good tonight. 

.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The fact that the Miz is standing in the same ring as goldust and still manages to be gayest looking guy in the ring. :ha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Here goes WWE running the same fucking gag in the ground like they got no motherfucking sense. fpalm.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

R-Truth getting a louder pop than Reigns appreciation.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SLATER!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

SLATER GOAT RAW, FUCK THAT HATERS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryder with the pop of the night.

Says alot about tonight's show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That vintage WWE Comedy :cole


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally, someone cool comes out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DENSPARK said:


> ZACK RYDER RAW SIGHTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND NOW HEATH SLATER, BAYBAY!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Can everyone but Roman come out because its clearly a jobbers only segment :ha :maury :Jordan


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

It's the ratings magnet! Heath Slater is here baby!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

So R-Truth's gimmick nowadays is basically of an alzheimer's patient?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fire all of these jobbers RIGHT NOW


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Best segment ever.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SLATER HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

At one point, Truth and Miz were main event heels, Ryder was US champ, and Ryback nearly won the WWE title.

Wow they all fell far down that ladder.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Ryder looking in great shape. Actually has some of da look imo. Shame.


He is tagging in NXT Mojo Jobber.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heath Slater and Tyler Breeze would make a good tag team.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dammit let him get to January 4th


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heath!!! Love this guy.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

truth making gold out of the shit they give him


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Is this a jobbers convention?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

HAHAHAAHA Heath Slater. This is the best segment of the night, I don't care what you people say. And that's said considering the ring is full of jobbers. 

Now Big Show ruins it........


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

All the jobbers.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big Show is definitely going to turn heel or face here!!! I'm pumped!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I just want to know where this is going. They have my interest...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

R Truth is fucking gold


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They amassed the jobbers for Shoe to feed upon them!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Scratch that FUCK BIG SHOW


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Slater Babyyyyyyyy


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Big show?












out


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Then Show comes to ruin it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People still want to defend tonight's show as "not that bad?"

:ha


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

This segment says a lot about Ryback's career right now.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

So many jobbers in one place..


----------



## PearlJam (Oct 10, 2014)

Watch Big Show knock em all out


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Big show you can please :gtfo


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL JK


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

I never saw a ring with these many jobbers on top of it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And it ends with Big Show punching people. Because. 2015 in a nutshell people.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Suicide jobber squad 2016


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Well then i'm not sure what qualifies as a "smark" crowd anymore, because they were pretty rowdy up until that point -- much more alive than most crowds we've been getting in the South. The DB and CM Punk chants didn't last forever, but they were loud and long enough for Vince to lose his train of thought and address them.
> 
> TBF, I didn't think the Sasha/Becky match was anything special -- certainly not boring, but nothing particularly great ether. The crowd just wasn't into it. I wouldn't jump on them and call them casual just for that :shrug


Honestly, they didn't want to give the women a chance from the beginning. The "NXT" chant reeked of "I know they came from NXT, so maybe I'll chant that for something to chant", instead of them actually being "aware of more than just the main roster", which was only solidified with that "Boring" chant later. The match wasn't amazing, but it wasn't given a chance to be, by that crowd.

They are louder than the South, for sure, as to be expected, but the composition certainly doesn't seem to be the usual for Brooklyn. The new type of smark fan is basically what you get in NXT or at payperviews. Everyone with talent is given great reactions, crap overpushed guys are booed, potentially great matches are given support from the jump, and shit segments are crapped on. Just as I'm writing this, Big Show has got a massive pop, and this lame Miz segment is being cheered huge by the crowd.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

lol r-trUTH!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Remember when everyone on the roster were scared of Truth and the Miz?
Remember when it resulted in "The Walk Out"?

...But Hunter we're girls.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't with Truth:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Heath, getting beat for speaking the truth. Nobody wanted to see this Big Show, throw somebody a bone.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh brother, its another Big Show segment


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Man they are going all out for Jobber Night Raw!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the Big Slow....aw,shit...

Nothing says ratings like the same old shit x infinity..jesus tapdancing christ..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Why the fuck do they need to have Big Show look strong, who gives a flying fuck in 2015 about the guy? Fucker ruined a shitty segment by making it even worse.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Crewz said:


> This segment says a lot about Ryback's career right now.


Too brutal....


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TRUTH I LOVE YOU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Midgets live in an area under the ring while the ring above is inhabited by jobbers.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Such a great segment until Big Show returned. :eyeroll


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

r truth has me dead LOL


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

JOB TV


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show, here to ruin another Rumble I see.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

What in the fuck is the point of this?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sigh ... cole, nobody wants to see this.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if Ryback cried to himself a little when he was told what segment he'd be involved in...because it's obvious what it means for your career.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Ryback looks like a geek.:lol

Show winning the rumble guys.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That young up and coming star Big Show is so winning the Rumble!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

they do the same friggin segment before every rumble/battle royale


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Good to see a young rising star like the Big Show getting a push.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

not this again, let's make Big Show look strong for a short while.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

So unnecessary putting Show over here. So fucking unnecessary.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury R Truth


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Brollins said:


> I never saw a ring with these many jobbers on top of it.


Didnt Orton and Cena defeat 11 jobbers at once :draper2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Please retire chants. lol. He leaves for a while, returns and gets the same chants.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ouch, that's gotta hurt.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Get ready to cue the Enzo & Cass music.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sleepngbear said:


> Show sucks huge fucking crusty donkey cock.
> 
> Stephanie screeching = suck.
> Vince forgetting his lines = suck.
> ...


I agree first time in a year i turned it off. Sorry Sasha fanboys but Sasha just SUCKS. Go bk to Nxt and have your technical spot fests. On the MR theirs a different expectation. After nearly two months, shes flopped. Look, presentation, ring work etc. Shes not delevering. Now not all her fault, her bookings been atrocious. Dead on Arrival. But it is what it is. Bayley > Sasha in all.aspects.

As for the show. Its like a compilation of the worst of Wcw 2000 and Wwf 1995. Steph Screeching, Vince Jail segments. So original, make it spot. It needs Wyatts. Hell it needs Paige. But just make it stop! How the hell they went from that one good show to shit shit two times in a row is kinda impressive lol.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

moveoverbigstars.jpg


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What a total waste of time...Why are they putting over the big show? He gonna cry about another failed business?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show buried.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

R Truth smiling and looking around during awkward moments always makes me laugh.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This crowd has been awful but he should retire...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please retire!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

here comes enzo and big cass

Big Cass vs Show


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, retire. Get the fuck out you ratings killing piece of trash.

Get this motherfucker Brooklyn. Great job.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just realized this is the last raw of 2015.........and show gets put over again LOL


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no he's back...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Son, R-Truth has a better chance of winning the Rumble than you.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Deeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Put this company out of its fucking misery. Seriously.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait, saying "shove it up your ass" gets you in trouble? Is this pre-school with time outs and shit?:lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, where did they find this astounding new athlete to build up! Oh, hanging out backstage bothering anyone who asks....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait this Big Show #1 stuff is crazy , noway WWE have him win it?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought he was going to say if he doesn't win he will retire. :toomanykobes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Show as the #1 entrant? 

That probably means 45+ minutes of Big Show :mj2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hate this company. fpalm

Unless # 2 eliminates Show in seconds.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWEPG destroying promos by the day.

"I'm so pissed.........I might even cuss! Naaaa!"

:vince$


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE still using this motherfucker in 2015, can he just fuck off already? I mean damn how longs Big Show gonna be around? He plan to wrestle till he's 60?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Was that you at ringside with the Sasha fathead @Legit BOSS? :delrio


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Fucking Big Slow ruined a great fucking segment.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:jr This "Big Show", Giant Paul Wight has a bright future ahead of him!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

In the twilight of his career, when he has become more and more immobile in the ring and when the majority of people couldn't give a fuck about him, they decide to dedicate an entire segment to pushing and making sure THE BIG SHOW of all fucking people is over. 

God dammit I hate this shit.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I mean Big Show is due for his yearly title match. He might just win the Rumble. :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did Big Show really need to look strong there?


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Wait, saying "shove it up your ass" gets you in trouble? Is this pre-school with time outs and shit?:lol


It's PG remember. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Find the man who okayed that segment, drag him outside, set him on fire, put him out, drag him further down the street, throw him in the river, bring him out, drag him further down the street and throw the fucker under a fucking train ... FUCK ME! ugh.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope he is #1 in the rumble. That way there's no chance of anyone being disappointed when his music hits as we await the next entrant.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

You know the roster is weak when Cena is in the main event with Del Rio.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Whoever started them bullshit Enzo and Cass rumours, I fucking hate you!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Halftime of the Monday Night Football game. It's Cena time ladies and germs

:cena3


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully Cena is #2 and eliminates the piece of shit ASAP!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

would be a great story if the underdog Big Show wins the Rumble as the #1 entrant


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That segment was pointless!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Wait, saying "shove it up your ass" gets you in trouble? Is this pre-school with time outs and shit?:lol


? I don't know what prompted that one, administrator, but my curious nature just got the better of me...what's going on?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, Owens going nuts was pretty good. 

But the rest was complete shit. At least through 9:25, cos that's when USA mysteriously vanished from my channel guide.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I can not believe wwe is putting this shitty of a show in brooklyn.....like im seriously stunned by what im watching....glad im on stream.not supporting this garbage


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Please bitch slap the guy who started the Enzo and Cass rumors..


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Calling it now. Show is 1, eliminates a few people...Strowman is next and eliminates his fat ass. I could get behind that.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

THANOS said:


> They don't chant that type of crap in NXT. I'm not convinced these are actually hardcore fans. *Chanting "NXT" when Sasha and Becky have been up for months and then "Boring" minutes later, when they're actually getting a long women's match.* The Punk/Bryan hijack doesn't mean anything because it lasted all of 2 seconds, it wasn't the same type of chant/crowd you'd get at an NXT Takeover special or at a payperview.



*because it was boring as shit jesus christ.....*

0 Psychology and full of rest holds and a commercial break leading to them to flop around on the floor for 2 minutes like fish out of water


Which is exactly what NXT girls except maybe Paige are as of right now. They are deers in headlights, all their fancy showcasing of wrestling talent in the world cant do shit if they can't tell cohesive stories in a quickly manner.

You got your 10-15 minute match and it was flaming garbage bar the last 30 seconds in which was the only part anyone wanted to begin with.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shadowcran said:


> ? I don't know what prompted that one, administrator, but my curious nature just got the better of me...what's going on?


What are you talking about?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> I can not believe wwe is putting this shitty of a show in brooklyn.....like im seriously stunned by what im watching....glad im on stream.not supporting this garbage


Smhhhhh looooolll


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MOTHERFUCKER!!!! NOT MORE BIG SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> Big Show as the #1 entrant?
> 
> That probably means 45+ minutes of Big Show :mj2


:batista3


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

This is the first Raw I've watched in months, and god, it's awful.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr. Middy said:


> In the twilight of his career, when he has become more and more immobile in the ring and when the majority of people couldn't give a fuck about him, they decide to dedicate an entire segment to pushing and making sure THE BIG SHOW of all fucking people is over.
> 
> God dammit I hate this shit.


I would agree with you, but this damn crowd ate it up and loved it. They gave Big Show a massive pop when his music hit and cheered everything he did. The feint "please retire" chant, which picked up, after Big Show noticed it, was nice but it doesn't excuse the crowd with loving everything about that segment. It's just like chanting "NXT" doesn't excuse the "boring" chant afterwards.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Find the man who okayed that segment, drag him outside, set him on fire, put him out, drag him further down the street, throw him in the river, bring him out, drag him further down the street and throw the fucker under a fucking train ... FUCK ME! ugh.


I think the entire creative team did that one. They copied it all on used Waffle House napkins after an all night drunk. 

...And shit, Big Slow is still in there...fuck this fucking company.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

After shit like what Big show said at the end, people think the PG rating isn't bad for business. Delusional morons, you are.

PG is killing WWE. Real shit, I don't care what anyone says. It's so cringe.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Find the man who okayed that segment, drag him outside, set him on fire, put him out, drag him further down the street, throw him in the river, bring him out, drag him further down the street and throw the fucker under a fucking train ... FUCK ME! ugh.


Can't. That person is in jail.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

MizTV was awesome. They finally managed to utilize Big Show correctly.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well this match is also pointless!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


> would be a great story if the underdog Big Show wins the Rumble as the #1 entrant


This is horrible, this idea


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No one wants this.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh shit..

Motorhead's Lemmy has died at 70.
:cry

https://t.co/HhNE0diaZL

Fuck a duck
:fuckthis

I guess I'm a little slow on the news.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

FLYBACK TAKES FLIGHT


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Not this match! :tenay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WWE never changes. A bunch of guys the fans like and want to see pushed in the ring...and WWE sends Big Show out there to squash them all. Eugh.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BAH GAWD, BIG SHOW WINNING THE Rumble AND HEADLINING WRESTLEMANIA! :bahgawd


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

First Lemmy dies, then Show returns. Fucking WWE


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Honestly, they didn't want to give the women a chance from the beginning. The "NXT" chant reeked of "I know they came from NXT, so maybe I'll chant that for something to chant", instead of them actually being "aware of more than just the main roster", which was only solidified with that "Boring" chant later. The match wasn't amazing, but it wasn't given a chance to be, by that crowd.
> 
> They are louder than the South, for sure, as to be expected, but the composition certainly doesn't seem to be the usual for Brooklyn. The new type of smark fan is basically what you get in NXT or at payperviews. Everyone with talent is given great reactions, crap overpushed guys are booed, potentially great matches are given support from the jump, and shit segments are crapped on. Just as I'm writing this, Big Show has got a massive pop, and this lame Miz segment is being cheered huge by the crowd.


Big Show then got a "please retire" chant :lol

I understand your point, but taste is subjective -- IMO half the stuff that the NXT crowds cheer for I find corny or boring, and some of their chants can be flat out stupid, but that's just me

Yes Pay Per Views have a higher concentration of hardcore fans but that's to be expected -- for a RAW crowd this is quite strong reaction-wise. There was a Lets go Sasha/Lets go Becky chant during the match but the crowd lost interest along the way. It happens. It's never fun when it's someone you love that gets sh^t on by the crowd, but it's their prerogative and doesn't necessarily make them predominantly casual. You can hear a lot of adult males in the crowd and fewer kids than usual


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh look.......more Big Show!!!!!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Big Show vs Ryback, in Brooklyn. It's like Vince does this shit on purpose :ti


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought this shit was over...Big Slow and Rybotch are actually going to have a slow ass match together.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

and its halftime :Cry


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

THANOS said:


> I would agree with you, but this damn crowd ate it up and loved it. They gave Big Show a massive pop when his music hit and cheered everything he did. The feint "please retire" chant, which picked up, after Big Show noticed it, was nice but it doesn't excuse the crowd with loving everything about that segment. It's just like chanting "NXT" doesn't excuse the "boring" chant afterwards.


Eh, everybody who returns after a month or more off gets a decent reaction. At least Show can still cut a good promo, so it saved this somewhat.

Still didn't think Show should warrant all of this attention though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol how many Rumbles has Big Show been the odds on favorite in? And how many rumbles has he won? Oh yeah 0, but for some reason he's always the odds on favorite.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going to go warm up some leftover Rotel cheese dip and forget Big Slow exists.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ryback with that killer pysique!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes! Please walk away please! Thank you!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Oh shit..
> 
> Motorhead's Lemmy has died at 70.
> :cry
> ...


:frown2:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It took longer to count out the big show than to beat Owens.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Is Ryback over is his chant over?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was an utter waste of time.


Which I feel I've said alot in 2015. Guess it's time to change the channel with that six-man coming up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a fan of Show and Ryback, but they've never gelled well together, so thank Christ they mercifully ended this before it got any worse.

Hopefully Ryback can move past this shit and win the U.S. Title down the road.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This has been an awful show so far. Think I might just go back to Fallout 4.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Big Show did the right thing, he ended this shit hastly. and I hope Rusev makes an Uso tap or pass out. roud


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Dean loses right?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big Show is unstoppable. He will win the Rumble like he always does!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Find the man who okayed that segment, drag him outside, set him on fire, put him out, drag him further down the street, throw him in the river, bring him out, drag him further down the street and throw the fucker under a fucking train ... FUCK ME! ugh.


Better idea -- lock him in a room watching this show over and over with a can of gas and a lighter. If one doesn't kill him the other will. Either way it will be a horrible death.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Big Show segment....Total waste of time...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Show #1 in the Royal Rumble.

Okay as long as :lelbrock is #2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol how many Rumbles has Big Show been the odds on favorite in? And how many rumbles has he won? Oh yeah 0, but for some reason he's always the odds on favorite.


Didn't he technically win that one before Wrestlemania 2000? (Where the Rock's foot hit the floor first)


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

O boi, time for another underwhelming 6 man tag match. Guess I'll go shower.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh look, a six man tag match on Raw. That doesn't happen often...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> I mean Big Show is due for his yearly title match. He might just win the Rumble. :draper2





THE SHIV said:


> Did Big Show really need to look strong there?















Jolly Jim Ross said:


> BAH GAWD, BIG SHOW WINNING THE Rumble AND HEADLINING WRESTLEMANIA! :bahgawd










*DAMNIT!*​


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Never in my fuckin life have I ever wished for John Cena to come out already.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So kayfabe..........

Ever since Roman won the belt they gave him 2 RAWs off?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

This RAW has been excellent! After the first 20 minutes I was a little skeptical, but it has come around. Zack Ryder sighting was great too!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm a fan of Show


This must be the first time I've heard (or read) these words in my life


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz was robbed of his segment.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Didn't know Fabolous was still alive.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Why is this such a fuck off Raw? Was it Christmas landing on a Friday? Feels like they threw this together this morning, realized how bad it was going to be, then Vince decided he'd try to save it with a classic arrest segment. Smh.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cole incapable of saying FabOlus


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That kid's arm.. umm..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I know it's their Samoan tradition tribute, but I absolutely hate the Usos entrance.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I want a ring bed, that's awesome.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> Big Show is unstoppable. He will win the Rumble like he always does!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Please bitch slap the guy who started the Enzo and Cass rumors..


Dude, I fucking stayed awake and I've got a 3 hour driving lesson at 9AM.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Uso's to a big...no reaction at all. 

Brian Christopher gets bigger pops.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Usos = Time to Mute TV


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So kayfabe..........
> 
> Ever since Roman won the belt they gave him 2 RAWs off?


Vince wanted Roman to work and get sweaty in the back with him. Coincidence he's been around on live on Raw lately? I dont think so


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Look at them with those trophies. I didn't think I could dislike the Usos anymore than this...


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I hate sports - entertainment


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Didn't know Fabolous was still alive.


I forgot he existed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heath V said:


> I want a ring bed, that's awesome.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that wants one.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> That kid's arm.. umm..


lol he looks malnourished as hell. His parents need to cook more.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cue Cena in 3....2....


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Barrett should be on the mic..... I swear it's not difficult to grasp


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

THIS RAW, is how pretty much most raws should be booked, but the execution is pretty off.#

The rivalry is the smarks v casuals, smark booking v casual normal regular booking.

This is pretty much classic WWE entertainment style booking, with good promos and quick matches.

The issue as you have seen is when they stumble the opener and give boring ass womens technical borefests that get old fast .


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The wrong person holding the mic. It should be Barrett.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Hours of countless bullshit, maybe.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Crazy Owens would good until Ambrose came out!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Did Michael Cole just say LON have been running roughshod over everyone? Because I swear they just keep getting squashed by Reigns over and over again.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Barrett and Rusev being Sheamus' lackies are everything that's wrong with WWE.

Gotta suck that corporate dick and work out with Triple H to look STRONG :vince2


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The one good thing about a shitty RAW: this thread gets funny as fuck.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Is there anyone on earth who enjoys the Uso's entrance? Their chanting makes my teeth itch.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe Enzo and Cass will debut in jail with VKM


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm enjoying it so far, not the worst show... yet.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like ADR and Cena might be closing the show I just caught up


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Didn't know Fabolous was still alive.


I don't think he should admit hanging out with his son in a bed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Maybe Enzo and Cass will debut in jail with VKM


Son...


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

They do realise people in the UK stay up until 4am in the hope we might get a good show?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Why do we continue to watch this cringe worthy garbage . Hearing these three stoges make me wanna jump off a bridge . It's unbearable . Can we just boycott it already please!?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I want someone in this thread to give me justification of why Ambrose is the next Roddy Piper ?


Please someone tell me.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How does a tag team that was hurt most of the year win the 2015 tag tram of the year award?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I don't think he should admit hanging out with his son in a bed.


Why?

You must not have kids.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Why do we continue to watch this cringe worthy garbage . Hearing these three stoges make me wanna jump off a bridge . It's unbearable . Can we just boycott it already please!?


Who's stopping you?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

This has officially become a chore to get through.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I don't think he should admit hanging out with his son in a bed.


Nah, admitted fandom for WWE this day in age is more embarrassing. I hide that part of me in a closet.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Daniel97 said:


> They do realise people in the UK stay up until 4am in the hope we might get a good show?


I just stay up until this time anyway and occasionally tune into Raw so I can keep up with the giggles in this thread.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

From Death Valley said:


> Looks like ADR and Cena might be closing the show I just caught up


Is the United States Championship on the line?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This match is about as exciting as watching rocks erode.

Finally! Commercials!! My hero!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier said:


> This must be the first time I've heard (or read) these words in my life












But I really am a fan of his. He was the first guy that hooked me into wrestling because his gigantic height left me amazed.

:draper2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I thought miz was the next roddy piper. Ppl are comparing Ambrose to Hbk apparently lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

How long has Jimmy been kayfabing that leg injury...


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> How does a tag team that was hurt most of the year win the 2015 tag tram of the year award?


By having more votes than the other tag teams

That's how voting works


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Is the United States Championship on the line?


I'm guessing yes.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This crowd probably regrets coming now and wasting time and especially money on this horrendous shit


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> I want someone in this thread to give me justification of why Ambrose is the next Roddy Piper ?
> 
> 
> Please someone tell me.


Lol he's not and he never will be.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Maybe Enzo and Cass will debut in jail with VKM


And form a 3 man stable.

Enzo, Cass and Big Vinnie Mac! :vince3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a Great time for a commercial! :welbeck


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Is the United States Championship on the line?


Idk


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

John Cena to win by DQ fuckery tonight. Such a given. He ain't winning the title back from Del Rio.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

truelove said:


> This crowd probably regrets coming now and wasting time and especially money on this horrendous shit


No, it's always a blast in person.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Didn't know Fabolous was still alive.


If his son's horribly emaciated appearance is any indication, Fab is probably knocking on death's door to be honest.

:heston


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> I want someone in this thread to give me justification of why Ambrose is the next Roddy Piper ?
> 
> 
> Please someone tell me.


More Brooklyn Brawler now. WWE's fault.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Has Barrett been in the ring yet?


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

mightymike1986 said:


> John Cena to win by DQ fuckery tonight. Such a given. He ain't winning the title back from Del Rio.


It's a non title match I think. Cena is a certainty to win clean.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And form a 3 man stable.
> 
> Enzo, Cass and Big Vinnie Mac! :vince3


And this right here, this is Vince McMahon, and he's 600 years old, and doesn't quite know where he is... And you can't.. teach.. that!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Why do we continue to watch this cringe worthy garbage . Hearing these three stoges make me wanna jump off a bridge . It's unbearable . Can we just boycott it already please!?


Because we're masochists....

We do it because we hope that "THIS" time they'll turn it around and have a great Raw. Some of us have tuned in for 15 straight years only to see the same old shit and feel disappointed. We're never going to get the glory days again, although we keep hoping.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

mightymike1986 said:


> I'm guessing yes.


I hope it is but when they show the match graphic it doesn't say anything about it.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

BRING OUT MY MAIN MAN THE YOUNG LIL JOHNNY OUT ALREADY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MOAR BORING chants.

:ha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Boring chants again and JBL acknowledged it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> John Cena to win by DQ fuckery tonight. Such a given. He ain't winning the title back from Del Rio.


Cena wins clean. Then Fuckery.

LoN jumps Cena. Roman comes out to save the day.

Roman and Cena stand tall to boos.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Notice how they aren't pushing Vince in jail very hard. Pretty sure they realized that segment bombed.

This is boring chants :ti

Brooklyn is gold.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously, screw this crowd and their half-hearted attempt at trying to steal the show.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Acknowledging "this is boring" Chants? :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

JBL Acknowledging the "Boring" JBL IS GOD


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This is boring chants haha


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

This company just needs to sink to the bottom of the ocean. It's awful and they're doing nothing to fix it, so it may aswell just die.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We have a Flying Lunatic! :jbl


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

JBL acknowledging the boring chants by kayfabe-adjusting them to just a chant against Sheamus HAHAH. No the MATCH is boring you Fox News skewing fuck


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

It actually does seem like Ambrose is losing weight. I really hope he's not sick or anything


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ambrose doesn't care, and neither does anyone else.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha owned Brooklyn! :sashahi


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

seriously commercials were the one of the most annoying things ever invented. I haven't never been wowed to buy one thing I ever seen on a commercial.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> It actually does seem like Ambrose is losing weight. I really hope he's not sick or anything


He's not sick. It's probably a personal choice.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Look, I like Ambrose but this match seems like filler to me. There's no .....oomph to it. All 6 involved could have been switched to no name jobbers and it would be more exciting.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> It actually does seem like Ambrose is losing weight. I really hope he's not sick or anything


Could be like the rest of us and he's so sick of this shit, it's drained his will to live.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> ambrose doesn't care, and neither does anyone else.


I care so much I'm watching Mythbusters marathon.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Seriously, screw this crowd and their half-hearted attempt at trying to steal the show.


No, seriously FUCK VINCE MCMAHON for putting on such an awful show week after week, after fans pour money into his machine.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Heath V said:


> He's not sick. It's probably a personal choice.


Plus he is a lunatic he is probably not very good at cooking or remembering to eat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681673696193441797


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Prayer Police said:


> Has Barrett been in the ring yet?


They're saving him to take the pin.

He spends more time on his back than a legless turtle...Think about it.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Boring.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I've barely even been paying attention to this it's that bad. Since the end of the Owens/Neville match I've just been sitting on my computer with it on in the background.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

So enzo sent out a bullshit tweet or something? Seeing a lot of heat about him


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is so impressive! :rusevyes


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I miss Swagbrose.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

This is like watching Los Boricuas vs The Disciples of Apocalypse on a non-stop loop boring.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Fuck this crowd for doing the wave.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How did JBL acknowledge the boring chants? I had it on mute, what'd he say?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Sleepngbear said:


> Could be like the rest of us and he's so sick of this shit, it's drained his will to live.


Hell of a worker but he just shows up to get a check some nights, tonight is one of those. Can't say I blame him, same old tired 6 man tags.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> Could be like the rest of us and he's so sick of this shit, it's drained his will to live.


Probably not far off. Wouldn't be shocked if he'd had most his the ambition and drive... driven out of him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lone Star said:


> Barrett and Rusev being Sheamus' lackies are everything that's wrong with WWE.
> 
> Gotta suck that corporate dick and work out with Triple H to look STRONG :vince2


Barrett and Rusev are the only 2 of the group that should've gotten a WWEWHC push. But instead of pushing the guys with talent they push the guy with no talent.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

PurityOfEvil said:


> I've barely even been paying attention to this it's that bad. Since the end of the Owens/Neville match I've just been sitting on my computer with it on in the background.


ditto. 

Seriously, at this rate, WWE will be giving away stock inside packages of Froot Loops.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why aren't they chanting for Bryan


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Wade hasn't been touched him being out there is fucking stupid


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

They did the wave and we are awesome chants! It's official we lost Brooklyn tonight! Which means that this is officially a terrible RAW!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Can we have potentially lost both jimmy USO and sin cara today? There goes the tag division


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> So enzo sent out a bullshit tweet or something? Seeing a lot of heat about him


??


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> How did JBL acknowledge the boring chants? I had it on mute, what'd he say?


Said "this crowd doesn't know what it's talking about, Sheamus isn't boring" when it was clear the crowd was booing the match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Barrett made the key play but he didn't even get tagged into the match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Heels won? Are my eyes lying to me? What is this sorcery!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This night has captivated my attention so much Ive been hitting the replay button on a sick jam between Les Claypool, DJ Disk, a drummer and Buckethead from 17 years ago and Ive never even been a Primus fan.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

BALLGAME! Fuck off


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens going to heel it up again


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This match had 0 purpose.

Nothing advanced because of it. The wrestlers aren't even feuding.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck him up Owens.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ko mvp of raw


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

No, he's just in NYC and took a couple photos on Instagram this afternoon. Thought there was a good chance he'd be on Raw or something. Wishful thinking at best.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Owens lost to Neville in 15 seconds, and still stole the show :banderas

This is great right here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens saving this show.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Owens :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

omg owens is berried


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

More KO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He's gonna kill you! He's gonna kill you!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Owens = Tonight's Raw MVP.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens should be doing this to Reigns and winning the title from him at RR


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Two Owens beatdowns today? Yay !


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

To cheer you guys up a bit..










The "Priazzo!". Man, I wish Pizza Hut still made these(I worked there back when they were)

I hope I don't get banned for "Food porn",lol.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hear Michael Cole trying to be so surprised " jahahshsahhaHh oh he ran right by us" Michael cole , there isn't a person I hate on this planet more than you lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

KILL EM ALL KEVIN, KILL EM ALL


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FUCK YEAH THAT RULED 

KILL OWENS KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

OMG


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That's how you break a table.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Super Nice


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

KO is a stupid neckbeard mark I hate him!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dope spot by my boy Owens.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is what this man should have been doing since day one! And Cena should have been on the receiving end of it every Monday night their whole feud..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well it doesn't matter if you think ambrose is too skinny or not anymore cause, he dead.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Powerbomb through a table Owens Powerbomb through a table.

I'd buy that shirt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Said "this crowd doesn't know what it's talking about, Sheamus isn't boring" when it was clear the crowd was booing the match.


Oh, figured it would be something like that. Cause surely the tired 6 man tag match we get every week isn't whats boring...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Owens has had the two best segments of the night. No surprise there. Lol @ people saying he's done :ti.*


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

BAH GAWD THE IMPACT. Jesus he killed him 

:bahgawd

No seriously, Owens = God. That was a sick powerbomb.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

That jizz face.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Kevin fucking Owens.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

someone gif that face

new reaction


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WTF? The LON actually won a match?

It makes sense that KO came out of the crowd seeing as he looks like a fan who jumped the barricade.

And I see Reigns only squashes LON, cant have him squash Owens...


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Kill Owens Kill


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao, I love Owens.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

And that's how you win back the crowd's interest!

....

Until the next segment that it!!! *SHASHASHA!!!!*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kevin Owens came out as I had the remote in my hand to turn the show off. Things are likely to go way downhill from here and I may as well end the night on a good note, so I'm gonna take a shit, brush my teeth, and go to bed.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

KO: Japanese table whats that


----------



## Klemmons (Dec 29, 2015)

Now do that to Roman K.O. before this show ends. DO IT!!! KILL REIGNS!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> well it doesn't matter if you think ambrose is too skinny or not anymore cause, he dead.


Post of the month!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> To cheer you guys up a bit..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a shame what happened to that pie, jobbed out before it's time. :frown2:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao, that shitty acting.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Of course Owens is proud of what he did you moron. Geez Byron Saxton sucks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's an inside view. 

And yes, these things tasted BETTER than they looked. You could get them just like pizza, any toppings you wanted.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean Tommy Dreamering it up.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I ask you now, give me a reason why Kevin Owens shouldn't be the main event heel right now? Guy has been the best part of the show for awhile now, and the ONLY awesome part of Raw tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Does anyone else hear that fan talking trash? "YOU GOTTA BE MORE AWARE OF THIS KIND OF STUFF DEAN! WE all saw it coming!" :lel*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Dat selling by Ambrose.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean spazzing out with that concussed look..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose having convulsions and shit:lol

Not sure whether this is great selling or over doing it.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

THAT TABLE HAD A FAMILY DAMMIT! :cuss:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kevin Owens saving the show one beat down at a time!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose with the GOAT facial expressions.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A legit feud for the IC title. Happy days :drose


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck Del Rio


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

OH MY GOD THAT WAS THE MOST HARDCORE THING IN WRESTLING HISTORY. HOW COULD THEY LET THIS HAPPEN?! OWENS IS EASILY THE BIGGEST BAD ASS IN HISTORY. AMBROSE IS SO HARDCORE. HAVE YOU EVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS? IM PRAYING HES OK. THAT WAS INSAANNEEE!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ambrose is killing the segment with that acting lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Great selling by Dean. I was starting to think something happened.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's face it guys...Only thing GOOD about the entire show so far has been Kevin Owens..Nobody should remember the "loss" as he's being booked as a badass and the loss was a "surprise" one.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena returns for a non-title match, inexplicably.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why are they playing Dean's theme? He gets his ass kicked and knocked silly and his theme plays.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Owens has had the two best segments of the night. No surprise there. Lol @ people saying he's done :ti.*


Exactly, that's all people do on here is over exaggerate.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh. Why did VinMan get arrested?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

lmao @ overselling...Dean convulsing and shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens survives the night and looks very strong.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder if Vince has anal bleeding yet..also what police station looks like a homeless shelter?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> I ask you now, give me a reason why Kevin Owens shouldn't be the main event heel right now? Guy has been the best part of the show for awhile now, and the ONLY awesome part of Raw tonight.


Because he's five foot nine and looks like a Applebee's line cook


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Does anyone else hear that fan talking trash? "YOU GOTTA BE MORE AWARE OF THIS KIND OF STUFF DEAN! WE all saw it coming!" :lel*


HAHAHAHA!

I lied earlier, THIS is the post of the month!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

razzathereaver said:


> THAT TABLE HAD A FAMILY DAMMIT! :cuss:


SAVE! THE TABLES!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And now for something totally different..
Incredible footage emerges of a giantsquid swimming in a central Japanese bay


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ambrose over selling and over acting. He's so fucking awful


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They should have Kevin Owens come out and beatdown Cena the same way after his match. I'd stay to watch that...Anyone else?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*That reminded me of a Kevin NASH powerbomb!*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681676735549587456


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

What's Renee doing on the cold don't send her out there send that jabroni Byron Saxton to the cold weather and put Renee on commentary


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the IC title feud is the only feud that is booked pretty well right now

hope they can keep it up in the following weeks


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose wasn't in pain he was just having an acid flashback, he'll be fine in the morning.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The main event already?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Cinci better win now. They need to do it for their fallen brother Dean.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Are they not even going to do anything else with Reigns tonight?

Why haven't the Wyatt's even been on the show?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Because he's five foot nine and looks like a Applebee's line cook


2/10


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MyaTheBee said:


> lmao @ overselling...Dean convulsing and shit.


Yeah he was really over selling that table spot, i mean it was just the lego break away table, not a curb stomp into a cinder block.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Looked like they cut to commercial right when Vince was going to be walking out. They couldn't even get that timing right tonight lmao.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PurityOfEvil said:


> Are they not even going to do anything else with Reigns tonight?
> 
> Why haven't the Wyatt's even been on the show?


Wyatts are at a houseshow.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Vince got arrested lmao...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

btw, you can judge how bad Raw has gotten RIGHT HERE.

Look at the posts...used to be, 3 pages would fly by between a person's posts AT LEAST. Now? Most everyone is gone and probably watching something else.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why doesn't WWE see that bad ass beat downs gets cheered and dumb comedy doesn't.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/28 - No Chance, 'Cos That's Just ...*



Hawkke said:


> And now for something totally different..
> Incredible footage emerges of a giantsquid swimming in a central Japanese bay



That's a Tuna bro..
http://youtu.be/r0IQCLQDfKw



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Sheamus has been the most entertaining part of the show so far and you all look stupid for watching him


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns is gonna save Cena after a LON beatdown and then they will stare down which will foreshadow their main event at WM.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Wyatts are at a houseshow.


Fair enough then.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens should have returned to finish him!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I hope WWE 2016 is better than WWE WOAT 2015 :mj2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *That reminded me of a Kevin NASH powerbomb!*


And with that single move, the WWE flushed away millions and millions of dollars.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> well it doesn't matter if you think ambrose is too skinny or not anymore cause, he dead.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They need to take this somber ass announcing after shit like these beat downs and shove it up their asses!! Get some Shock and Freaking Outrage! Some yelling and and reacting! Fuck this funeral parlor whisperehisperwhiesperwhisperwhisper.. Let's hear some life on those damned sticks!!
:fuckthis


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Were the crowd chanting for Barrett during that match?


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> Reigns is gonna save Cena after a LON beatdown and then they will stare down which will foreshadow their main event at WM.


If that match happens, it will be absolutely dreadful. Both are bad in ring performers and need someone else to carry them.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

KO simply does not "entertain" me. And neither do New Day. People keep saying..."But they're heels. You're supposed to not like them." Really? To the point I change the channel when I see them? Aren't I supposed to want to see them get their butts kicked? I don't. I just want them off my screen. Bring back Ryder and Slater. I'd much rather watch them. Hell, I'd rather watch the MIZ and that's saying something for me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rocky, Rocky, Rocky!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> They need to take this somber ass announcing after shit like these downs and shove it up their asses!! Get some Shock and Freaking Outrage! Some yelling and and reacting! Fuck this funeral parlor whisperehisperwhiesperwhisperwhisper.. Let's hear some life on those damned sticks!!
> :fuckthis


We need Steiner.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I have no interest in Tooth Fairy...Yay...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> They need to take this somber ass announcing after shit like these downs and shove it up their asses!! Get some Shock and Freaking Outrage! Some yelling and and reacting! Fuck this funeral parlor whisperehisperwhiesperwhisperwhisper.. Let's hear some life on those damned sticks!!
> :fuckthis


BAH GAWD, THAT MAN HAS A BEAUTIFUL GIRLFRIEND TO BUY MUKLUKS FOR! YOU SUNNUVA BITCH!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

So is king Barrett injured or not. He didn't do anything in that match. If he's hurt than they need to just let him take time off and get healed


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/28 - No Chance, 'Cos That's Just ...*



SP103 said:


> That's a Tuna bro..
> http://youtu.be/r0IQCLQDfKw
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna fill a lot of cans if that's the case :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Stephanie's voice is unbearable at this point.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Reigns is gonna save Cena after a LON beatdown and then they will stare down which will foreshadow their main event at WM.


So they want CM Punk chants in the ME of WM?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie looks stunning tonight! :woolcock


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh WWE still relying on past stars to sell WM and make it big. I remember back in the day when they actually used their current stars for WM not people who was stars over a decade ago.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

From Death Valley said:


> What's Renee doing on the cold don't send her out there send that jabroni Byron Saxton to the cold weather and put Renee on commentary


Us black folk dont like the cold LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why doesn't someone fix their announcers table lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stephanie's screams gave my ears aids... :floyd1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph being fucking WOAT like normal. 

That segment screamed Vince trying to recapture the magic from 1998.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Lot of time left, John Cena bout to put on another great match despite going up against that charisma vacuum.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Stephanie's voice is unbearable at this point.


Steph in her prime still had a pretty shrill voice but I agree..IT'S ANNOYING AS FUCK.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:renee2 :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cold Renee is cold.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The tried a police brutality line? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome mug shots!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That guy I have the bet going with just tried to call it off  There's no way Dean or the Usos are getting fired, so his entire thing is resting on Steph bailing Vince out of jail in time for him to come back and fire Roman :lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Stephanie's voice is unbearable at this point.


I like to fap to it, personally.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince has a good lawyer!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Such a shame what happened to that pie, jobbed out before it's time. :frown2:


Yeah, the things were delicious. 

Pizza Hut was considered more of a luxury than a standard restaurant then so when customers came in they wanted to get something that was their money's worth, so they stuck with the tried and true pizza instead of "gambling" on Priazzo. 

Then Pizza Hut lost all taste after they chose to go faster and faster. Now it's garbage that can't even compete with No Name Frozen Pizzas.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*IT'S JOHN CEEEEEEEEEEEENA!!!!!!!*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So they want CM Punk chants in the ME of WM?


Who knows but Lesnar and Cena (and Bryan?) are the only guys who are booked remotely well enough to make a believable main event at WM. Otherwise you know some fuckery is going to happen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If 5 "reporters" is all the "media" New York could muster up for a billionaire in "jail"
:ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena Time! Let's do this!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh dear :ha


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

CENA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

YES!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Cena's back!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That shit was unbelievably corny.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't wait till Vince shows back up...


Oh look who it is....


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

:mark:John Cena


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> Steph in her prime still had a pretty shrill voice but I agree..IT'S ANNOYING AS FUCK.


Yeah, I just can't take all the constant screaming.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Admit it everyone.. We're glad he's back.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SANG CROWD, SAAAANG!*
:dance


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

U cant scheemeee.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder where Vince was? They say he was at a police station, but I did not see one police car parked outside.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"The Hero in all of Us"
John Cena

:cena4

:ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CENA IS BACK BABY!!!!!!!!!

Welcome back, GOAT! :bow :bow :bow


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The GOAT is back!


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Finally. Welcome back John.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Business has picked up


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ROflmao...John Cena Sucks!!! LOUD!

No, we didn't want him back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena sucks!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT! GREATEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN!!!

Owens single handedly has saved this show.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow... literally a dead reaction for Cena apart from a few Cena sucks chants... crazy bad reaction.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Wait, they really did that? They had Stephanie McMahon scream "officer brutality!" on the day that a grand jury didn't indict anyone for Tamir Rice's death?

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

You fucking morons.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

I swear, I think some people on this forum forget this isn't real


----------



## Asspero (Feb 26, 2015)

Where are the Wyatts?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

JOHN CENA>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The Samoan GEEK


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao, John Cena comes out like such a bafoon :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"That ovation" :jbl

Pans to crowd. No one moves.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Daniel97 said:


> Admit it everyone.. We're glad he's back.


Eh... no.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome back john..(JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUCKS)

LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That chick in the front row was crying:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena going back to the Today Show tomorrow to job again to Natalie and Dylan.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

RAW in San Antonio next week. HBK should return, get into somebodies business for the fuck of it.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Wonder if he'll do anything new on his return.

Probably not...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

non title so what's the point? @[email protected]


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> KO simply does not "entertain" me. And neither do New Day. People keep saying..."But they're heels. You're supposed to not like them." Really? To the point I change the channel when I see them? Aren't I supposed to want to see them get their butts kicked? I don't. I just want them off my screen. Bring back Ryder and Slater. I'd much rather watch them. Hell, I'd rather watch the MIZ and that's saying something for me.


Agree on New Day, but Owens to me is the perfect heel. He makes you hate him because of his dastardly and sometimes cowardly deeds, not with long boring-ass promos. Turning him loose to beat down people is exactly what he needs to make you hate him even more.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cena already pandering to the crowd LOL


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> John Cena sucks!


How dare you :no:


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

There we go more murica bullshit that's it I'm out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They should have had ADR brag about beating Cena or something. Has he ever even mentioned it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Whether you love or hate Cena, we must join in unison to create the Spirit Bomb and give him the power to blow Del Rio back to Mexico :mjout.*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Neww attire for ADR


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

How low has RAW gotten when a Cena return is actually a breath of fresh air...
:/

Guy is one of the few that actually has mic skills anymore.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Cena burying Del Rio already.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> Wait, they really did that? They had Stephanie McMahon scream "officer brutality!" on the day that a grand jury didn't indict anyone for Tamir Rice's death?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> You fucking morons.


Tell me about it, I live under an hour from there too..


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


> Welcome back john..(JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUCKS)
> 
> LOL


Thing is, the "Cena sucks" chants weren't even that loud.

It's just that he got no positive reaction at all.

Crowd are dead for Cena...literally the worst reaction of the night.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No it wasn't John! You beat the whole locker room. That is not fun.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

John Cena acknowledging the haters. GOAT


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Since when do you have to earn a rematch if you lose a title?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Wow... literally a dead reaction for Cena apart from a few Cena sucks chants... crazy bad reaction.


Never understood why you haters have to lie. Like we're all watching the same show, they literally showed everyone standing and cheering for him. Just a reminder that if you must lie your position is probably not the correct one


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Did they turn the crowd mics off or do they just not give a shit about Cena?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roach13 said:


> JOHN CENA>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The Samoan GEEK


True, but that's not really a major accomplishment. I mean who isn't?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Cena shouldn't even recognize those jealous fans in the crowd unless it's for a heel turn.


----------



## Klemmons (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok John Glad you are back but you can STFU right about now and FIGHT!!! K.O. KILL CENA AND REIGNS BEFORE THE SHOW IS OVER!! KILL KILL THEM


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh here we go with the same tired old promo, that didn't take long.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I like to fap to it, personally.


Wouldn't be the strangest fetish around this forum :shrug


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Q from Impractical Jokers in the crowd. lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, shockingly quiet reaction for a Cena return


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

John Chena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The same promo again from Cena.

:ha

WWE is TRASH.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ugh... Del Rio. 

Fuuuuuuck.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't Cena say I have a rematch clause ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Birdo isn't rocking his new gear? Meh. :serious:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No new Del Rio attire? :mj


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Never understood why you haters have to lie. Like we're all watching the same show, they literally showed everyone standing and cheering for him. Just a reminder that if you must lie your position is probably not the correct one


Really bro?

This is what I hear...others hear it too.. the crickets that is.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

John recycled promo gets no pops as usual lol.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Unreal what DelRio has done to his physique!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> Wouldn't be the strangest fetish around this forum :shrug


Most assuredly not. Most assuredly.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Del Rio, lay off the tanner.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the us title now a tv championship? Why would it be defended every week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Del Rio is fucking jacked. :vince3


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Someone make a gif of that girl with the Cena shirt on crying in the crowd....lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

John Cena is such a good mic worker.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Meh, I was hoping for serious Cena thats one of the GOAT's. 

Instead, same cornball crowd pandering shit. Lame.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Again another League of Nation member who shouldn't have a mic in his hands.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

League of Random Foreign Heels or "LORFH"!


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Cena should just go beat Cole's ass for no reason and shake Del Rio's hand.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Be a man ADR!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena adds 100 pages to RAW threads alone.

He's over.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Unreal what DelRio has done to his physique!


Looks like a totally different dude...I hope he passes the Wellness test.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I heard "loco" and "******."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I remember back when this thread would be on page 200 before Raw even started, now we barely get to 200 at the end of the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena back. Forum picks up.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please let Cena :buried this boring cunt.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a really bad feeling Del Rio is going to accept a title match and Cena is going to win it back.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Looks like a totally different dude...I hope he passes the Wellness test.


I totally agree.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Natecore said:


> Del Rio, lay off the tanner.


He's Mexican you racist


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena has buried every guy in that group


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Does John Boy not know that he has a rematch clause? :hayden3


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Cena isn't corny as a person , wwe makes him corny TBH. He really seems like a funny MF in real time .


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

John Cena dropped the B word LoL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"What have you done since then?"

What the fuck are you talking about? It's the last time you were there. It's a relevant point to make. Not some random one off. Fucking moron.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Del Rio :buried as per usual.

Man, this company is hilarious.

:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena said a bad word!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I know whatch you trying to do JUAN Cena!" :lmao


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Juan Cena :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vintage top guy cuss word cheap pop. :cena4


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

JUAN CENA.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, kids. That's "punk bitch." 

P-U-N-K B-I-T-C-H.

Use accordingly.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this reminds me of teh Sheamus vs Reigns shit they pulled off two weeks ago

Cena is leaving this as the champ I guess


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh Juan cursing now lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol, damn! That's the Cena I'd like to see more of!

DelRio looks like a damn bodybuilder!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

CENA CENA CENA CENA . Punk bitch . Oh John


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Juan Cena, fucking Del Rio. :ti


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Will yet another member of this "league of nations" be goaded to defending and losing their title on raw? Hope not.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"You won that championship with a lucky kick" Cena making excuses lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Did he just call him Juan Cena? Lol.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Did he just call him Juan Cena?
:ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did ADR just call him Juan?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

There's serious Cena. He's killing it.

That punk bitch line gets a huge pop, but WWE should stay PG


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

If that ain't a verbal burial, I don't know what is.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh shit son, Cena is black again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's old skoo john cena right there.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Yes, kids. That's "punk bitch."
> 
> P-U-N-K B-I-T-C-H.
> 
> Use accordingly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dog cheap pop Dog cheap pop Dog

:cena4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finally del rio being good on the mic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

John Cena. You are 38 years old.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

"This is Jay-Z's house!" 

Oh shut up.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cena is so good at working a crowd


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

The Doctor is back in the house, and he has this Brooklyn crowd that hated him eating out of the palm of his hand lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can we just replace Reigns with Cena?

At least he's fun to listen to.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Damn John bringing out the jay z and biggie references . GOAT. Well played John


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> Please let Cena :buried this boring cunt.


I hope Cena buries this fool so bad that Rusev vs. Swagger will look like a equally match rivalry in comparison.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Can the whole roster just get mandatory promo class by Cena every week ty


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat Spanish


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn! I hate you Cena. 

He calls the loss he suffered as being the result of a "lucky kick". He calls Alberto an idiot for not doing exactly what the fans tell him to do. Isn't resisting peer pressure the OPPOSITE of being an idiot? And he's a fucking Boston sports fan talking about how awesome Brooklyn is. 

This character is just down right despicable. 

And they did that whole bit just to say "Sorry, no title match. J/K we have title match".


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Still think he's not getting reactions

:ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn it Birdo, you fell right into that ****** perro's trap! D:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LON interferes, Cena wins on DQ, no title change. Feud continues til PPV.

Book it folks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS IS JAY Z'S HOUSE!!!111

That PANDERING to Brooklyn. Guy has no limits in his pandering.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha

This might be the GREATEST Raw of all TIME in terms of FUCKERY.

WWE is DONE.

:ti


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Cena can work the mic what can I say.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I hope Del Rio manages to win clean. It'll make him look credible.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Great exchange between these 2, time to rewind!


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

There we go, how predictable was that?

Feel sorry for Del Rio.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I forgot John is a wigga. Bring that gimmick back!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena with the cheap pops left and right!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How many times can you taunt people into giving you a title match, seems Cena does it all the time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

stupid WWE logic again then, the heel being dumb and putting his title on the line for no reason.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 always talks his way into title matches.

And he's not a heel?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

God that segment sucked. At least we got a title match out of it. Hopefully Cena wins it back, we can get back to the open challenges, and someone else more deserving can permanently dethrone Cena.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Two weeks ago. Vince returned, a title changed hands and we got a ratings increase.

The following week, the ratings went down.

We are back here again, Vince is back and we got ourselves another title match main event. 

Desperate times.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TITLE MATCH!!!!!


Come on Juan :mark:


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Cena went word life, I was digging it


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

yawn cena so boring. Having to lick the crowds ass to get pops every week.

Alberto is even worse as a heel..

Where is stephanie.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh for god sake, change their name to 'league of idiots'. Thats now going to make 2 of them goaded into losing titles on raw.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

PERRO!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Use America and Notorious B.I.G name drop in BK to get a pop brehs.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

There is no way ADR will beat Cena clean...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is why I HATE cena. He takes time off after loosing the title, then the first night he is back he gets a title match. He probably going to win it too his first night back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena Wins LOL!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dat Spanish on point doe!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cena is amazing on the mic. Managed to bring back a crowd that shit on everything for 2 and a half hours. They should've brought him out earlier instead of having multiple heatless 20 minute matches in succession.*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

As much shit we talk about Cena... RAW doesn't become big time, unless he's around... and when he retires, WWE gonna be sounding like...


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena used all the pandering possible in that promo lol!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Cenas pandering is so fucking cringeworthy ...wtf


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena tried really hard to get that title shot! :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> stupid WWE logic again then, the heel being dumb and putting his title on the line for no reason.


I'm not a huge Cena fan, but isn't he supposed to get a rematch anyway?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Another John Cena run? Fuck that! Hopefully Vincent Mcmahon fucks over Cena.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Did Cena hit a fan when the threw the mic?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd rather Cena, at least the title will get defended a lot.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Time for John Cena to take back what is his IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is John Cena's house again!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Two weeks ago. Vince returned, a title changed hands and we got a ratings increase.
> 
> The following week, the ratings went down.
> 
> ...


And the main event was the LON vs Cena 2.0 and now its against Cena 1.0 LOL

All we need now is Cena winning the title against all odds.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm sorry but love him or hate him, Cena is without doubt the most entertaining star they've got right now, I am sick of heels stupidly being talked into putting titles on the line but, I'm not even a Cena fan but that dude entertains


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> This is why I HATE cena. He takes time off after loosing the title, then the first night he is back he gets a title match. He probably going to win it too his first night back.


Well technically he is owed a rematch.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

:trips7:vince3:cena6Cena will win via DQ. Think that's a given everyone.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> As much shit we talk about Cena... RAW doesn't become big time, unless he's around... and when he retires, WWE gonna be sounding like...


It's not that hard to pander to a crowd with obvious references and quotes...Don't worry Roman will be giving this level of promo's soon.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*That motherfucker........ lol*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why isn't the Authority trying to get the belt off Roman? No matches.

He's champ yet still the hot tag guy. Watch as he saves Cena like last week's Dean match.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

It was a great promo by Cena, i have to admit.

He still sucks ass though.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

NA NA NA NA NA NA HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE...

JUAN JUAN....JUAN JUAN JUAN JUAN...PERRO ******....ADIOS!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Two weeks ago. Vince returned, a title changed hands and we got a ratings increase.
> 
> The following week, the ratings went down.
> 
> ...


Ummm...except this time the title on the line has main evented Raw multiple times this year...and to the best matches of the year.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> As much shit we talk about Cena... RAW doesn't become big time, unless he's around... and when he retires, WWE gonna be sounding like...


I've been saying it for years, it's going to be a sad day when he retires.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

People who would prefer a Del Rio reign instead of great title matches week in and week out are blind haters.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm not a huge Cena fan, but isn't he supposed to get a rematch anyway?


yes but let it be at the PPV not letting him goad Del Rio into one.

the problem isn't Cena getting a title match, its how he got it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No announce table! :duck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH got that Motorhead plug.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Same old shit with john. Yeah hes good on the mic. But compared to who? That does not say much. Still boring.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That Evolution theme is still the GOAT.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RIP Lemmy.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

LON interferes
Reigns comes to the rescue
HHH comes out and they stand nose (nose) to nose to close it

:yawn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Loved The Game, Line In The Sand, and King of Kings by Motorhead.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

dem feels, miss ya big guy


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tony Chimel is the best part of this Raw. That's sad.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Chimel GOAT


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ADR face turn incoming


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Didn't they make Tony Chimmel come out in drag before?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

R.I.P. Lemmy!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Really hope Cena wins this one. Del Rio has been a failure as champ. Cena should take it and drop it to Finn balor or Sami Zayn


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn I wish Chimmel would've slipped up their and announced "he is a member of the League of Geeks!"


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Please wrestling Gods, please let Cena win.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> It's not that hard to pander to a crowd with obvious references and quotes...Don't worry Roman will be giving this level of promo's soon.


Roman doesn't have "IT". Cena does and it's NOT something that can be learned, bought or given. You're born with it!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

isthistaken said:


> LON interferes
> Reigns comes to the rescue
> HHH comes out and they stand nose (nose) to nose to close it
> 
> :yawn


If they really want to do something do this.

LON comes down, Reigns comes out to help. Reigns costs Cena the match by mistake.
CENA attacks Reigns to end the show and set up a feud.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Line in the Sand is the GOAT theme


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I didn't know about Lemmy 

Rock in peace


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

F****n Del Rio looks like a million bucks...No ****


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Daniel97 said:


> People who would prefer a Del Rio reign instead of great title matches week in and week out are blind haters.


The last time Cena beat everyone in the locker room with his open challenges. If he didn't take some time off he would still be beating everyone. That is no fun at all.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Hope Cena gets the belt back, so we can have entertaining segments involving the US title.

Anybody else find it fucking hilarious/sad that the IC and US title feuds are 10x the quality of Roman Reigns' awful (so far) run?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And the main event was the LON vs Cena 2.0 and now its against Cena 1.0 LOL
> 
> All we need now is Cena winning the title against all odds.


That's coming up. :lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Cena wins the title and next week the US open challenge begins again. Then the first challenger is Hiroshi Tanahashi, and we witness the universe implode as Cena and Tanahashi keep overcoming the odds ad infinitum.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CJ ANDERSON!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> If they really want to do something do this.
> 
> LON comes down, Reigns comes out to help. Reigns costs Cena the match by mistake.
> CENA attacks Reigns to end the show and set up a feud.


This DOES happen in one of DC's alternate universes. :grin2:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sure there will be no interference in this match!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> Hope Cena gets the belt back, so we can have entertaining segments involving the US title.
> 
> Anybody else find it fucking hilarious/sad that the IC and US title feuds are 10x the quality of Roman Reigns' awful (so far) run?


He's had it for two weeks and hasn't even been in a match yet. Cmon man try harder


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm actually hoping Cena wins.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yes but let it be at the PPV not letting him goad Del Rio into one.
> 
> the problem isn't Cena getting a title match, its how he got it.


Oh I agree with that definitely. It would make the both of them look better if Del Rio wasn't goaded into it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Daniel97 said:


> People who would prefer a Del Rio reign instead of great title matches week in and week out are blind haters.


Why can't Del Rio have great title matches week in and week out? Oh yeah.....booking.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Kudos to wwe for getting that Lemmy tribute done so quick. The news only broke about an hour ago. RIP Lemmy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Enzo and Cass with the big run in to save the show!!!
Okay, fine it's not happening. 
Juan Chaina wins via DQ.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RIP

I didn't know he was 70. Shame people have to pass.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So, John Cena gets beat up 90% of the match and does a spurt recovery + interference finish? My favorite match formula!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

DQ run in incoming...We need a Juan match for the PPV fellas.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You know what would be nice? Samoa Joe comes out to beat down everybody and take the belt.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You know what would be nice? Samoa Joe comes out to beat down everybody and take the belt.


You know what would be nice? If you stopped posting here, about that.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah what the fuck, I thought Enzo and Cass were debuting tonight. What the fuck?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, drifted off to a snooze there...what's going on?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I actually dreading the moment that Cena doesn't win the title

I really hope their not gonna wait this the Rumble.. I can only handle so much Alberto


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You know what would be nice? Samoa Joe comes out to beat down everybody and take the belt.


but it never happens because he gets distracted with a box of donuts supplied by Tony Chimel. Ambrose comes down and clowns him by smashing the box in his face. The show ends with a close-up of Dean laughing and shoving donuts in his mouth in a comedic way. 

Better ending than what we'll get guaranteed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Ok, drifted off to a snooze there...what's going on?


We're just getting into move 3 of the 5 moves.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

c'mon Kevin..come out and do another beat down.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Donnie said:


> You know what would be nice? If you stopped posting here, about that.


He's one of the best posters in this forum. I like having him around because it's great to watch a grown man have a meltdown over a scripted tv show every Monday


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Donnie said:


> You know what would be nice? If you stopped posting here, about that.


You forgot 'how'


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Yeah what the fuck, I thought Enzo and Cass were debuting tonight. What the fuck?


That's why you should never take dirt sheet rumors as gospel.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Just have Cena win so he can move on to somebody better.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol this is same old cena shit. Why on earh anyone wants him to win.is just stupid. 90% Beat up then comes bk super cena! Cena del rio rumble please, keep that hack out of the rumble.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Is Del Rio subject to the wellness tests ?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

:jbl "Big Match John"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

There was move 4 then. Now 5...Time to rinse and repeat.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Heath V said:


> RIP
> 
> I didn't know he was *70*. Shame people have to *pass*.


I could go _there_ with a certain someone, but I'm not going too. :curry2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on John!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This is awful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> He's one of the best posters in this forum. I like having him around because it's great to watch a grown man have a meltdown over a scripted tv show every Monday


And this troll bashes Owens yet gets upset when people bash Roman.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Breaking Ground will be 100x more entertaining than 3 hours of RAW.
 but also


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how they are trying to discredit Del Rio's victory by saying Cena didn't have time to prepare for him...

Wasn't the whole point of Cena's open challenge that he would face all comers without preparation?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

...I...think they've killed most of the crowd with boredom...Class Action lawsuit?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Lol this is same old cena shit. Why on earh anyone wants him to win.is just stupid. 90% Beat up then comes bk super cena! Cena del rio rumble please, keep that hack out of the rumble.


What's wrong with you? This is the WWE Style and Cena formula at it's finest! The excitement is at a fever pitch!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Cena ever overcome this?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Making Cena tap will probably be the biggest kayfabe accomplishment in the wwe today now that the streak is over. 

I wonder if we will ever see Cena tap


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Roman does the deadlift bomb better, John :curry2*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets go Cena chant, but no Cena sucks.

The smarks don't even go to the shows anymore.

:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on ref!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Del Rio tapped instantly after Cena locked it on.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hard kick, straight to the extended hands of Cena.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG it's STING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

spoiler..he kicks out...wait, he already did..damn.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Del Rio is so bad he can't have a good match with Cena. This is terrible, and the same exact angle from when Reigns won


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena is alive!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Worst stable ever :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm still pretty positive Reigns is gonna show up now.

Your WWE Champ won't appear only in the opening segment where he doesn't even say much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Hard kick, straight to the extended hands of Cena.


Cena is a foot guy. He was just admiring Del Rio's foot.

:cena5


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh look at Cena not selling.


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lol this forum is about to get pissed quickly


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that ref is awful at acting, he gets super fast to do that pin attempt but goes back to being hurt so miss Cena getting jumped again, and then he goes back to counting like normal again lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Not sure what happened with that AA.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena is a foot guy. He was just admiring Del Rio's foot.
> 
> :cena5


Good guy John!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah, I've saw this before


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well it didn't take long for the geeks to get owned!


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank fuck for that. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please Roman. Help.


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Never mind


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Christ on a Cracker.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

here comes superman 2.0 to save Superman


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well at least Del Rio lives to dies another day.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:fuck *FUCK YOU DEL RIO, FUCK YOU :fuckthis*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BULLSHIT! I want my motherfucking open challenge back you cunts!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh yea I forgot I hate Cena's antics in the ring.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Expected Schmoz.. Roman Reigns out in 3.. 2..

Well ok, I guess Samonan Cenas first..


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

These are some pretty stacked odds.

Would be a shame if someone overcame them...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Who didn't see this coming. I love wrestling!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> LON interferes, Cena wins on DQ, no title change. Feud continues til PPV.
> 
> Book it folks.


Obvious booking is obvious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns to the rescue!


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> Agree on New Day, but Owens to me is the perfect heel. He makes you hate him because of his dastardly and sometimes cowardly deeds, not with long boring-ass promos. Turning him loose to beat down people is exactly what he needs to make you hate him even more.


But I have no desire to see him. He reminds me of the NWO. Everyone was all,,oh look at the cool new guys in WCW....I was over in the corner yelling...GET THE FUCK OFF MY TV SHOW!! (I was much less shrill than Steph), Characters like that do nothing but make me change the channel. It;s why I haven't watched an entire Raw since WM31


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

dammit. Dammit, dammit, dammit! :mj2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

poooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So the Vince stuff is over for the night?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We were so close to having an entertaining United States Champion!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Most obvious outcome ever...C'mon guys.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:lmao The Usos? :lmao


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

really trying to make Roman look strong to end this show I swear


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank god Cena didn't win and we have to endure those predictable Cena open challenges.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cena's Bitch Boys live up to their name.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Barrett dead again?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for super Reigns to come out and dismantle the whole stable single handedly.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Uso's, now Reigns....and nobody gives a shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wade disappears :ha


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

8 man tag next week? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HERE COMES THE CALVARY (Reigns)!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That was a good looking spear to Russev.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Vince would come back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

League of Nations look like GEEKS again.

SHOCKING!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIGNS :WOO :YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tucky*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice spear!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

roman reigns will save john cena but not his "family" dean ambrose when he is getting powerbombed through tables. got it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Del rio looks legit hurt


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Reigns to the rescue!


Setting up next week main event , Reigns & Cena vs League of Nations


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Theres like a cloud of black fuckery that akways surrounds cena...why I hate watching his matches..either cena wins or fuckery cloud.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God, Roman Vs. Sheamus is still going.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

DO what you want to Lobsterhead and Del Boring, but leave Rusev out of this.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Haha here we go!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vinnie Man!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

wow they really do anything to make Roman look strong... pathetic


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Hot Tag Champ! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ROMAN REIGNS, YERRRRR. FAAAAARHHHHHH.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

PurityOfEvil said:


> 8 man tag next week? :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Jesus what a fucking spear. Reigns looking like a boss. 

That's how you book him Vince. 

DA BOSS is back :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Setting up next week main event , Reigns & Cena vs League of Nations


Gee.. wonder who wins that..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a Spear! :reigns2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

VINCE IS BACK!!!

:ha :ha :ha

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Wtf same reigns crap again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another WWE title match on RAW LOL


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681671607337656320


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> roman reigns will save john cena but not his "family" dean ambrose when he is getting powerbombed through tables. got it.


LOL people complain when Dean & Roman are together too much and WWE treats Dean like Roman's "little buddy", then they complain when Dean gets a storyline on his own and Roman doesn't help him :lol THEY CAN'T WIN lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH returns next week.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Was Raw as awful as that ending? Absolute shit......


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Vince is gonna be the special ref. Interesting.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

plbbbt on that situation..boring, done to death, sucks.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy new year! :vince5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is going to own New York! :vince$


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That's gonna put butts in seats.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns and Sheamus again.

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti

They are lost.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What in the actual fuck was that ending? LMAO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE title announcement is *NO BUYS*


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

HAPPY NEW YEAR LMAO


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

good fucking night ... 'pal'


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy new year! I'd love to be there as that went off the air.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Vince went from looking like a drunk crackhead after his arrest to well-groomed.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> Jesus what a fucking spear. Reigns looking like a boss.
> 
> That's how you book him Vince.
> 
> DA BOSS is back :mark:


Reigns always does a good one when he can get a full head of steam. It's the ones in the ring that sometimes don't look great


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> That was a good looking spear to Russev.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681687417590419456


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Did he just have a stroke and is repeating himself.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DAMN TNA type of stuff now , title matches after title matche on tv


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OOOOOOOKKK... so wanna discuss how Reigns will OVERCOME the odds next Monday?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Vince trying so hard to make Reigns, Steve Austin. This is a weak attempt at an Attitude Era retread. Ambrose would be so much better and believeable in Reigns spot. 

Underwhelming ending. Just like I should have expected.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well it was a good run Roman! :sadpanda


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vince has no idea where he is 90% of the time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns gonna look even stronger next week.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Is Happy New Year suppose to be Vince's new Kiss my ass club or calling someone a son of a bitch?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just flipped back to raw for the last 2 minutes. Does Vince McMahon have a crazy gimmick now?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

KEVIN FUCKING OWENS. Worth staying up just for him tbh.

Disgraceful show otherwise.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Wow Vince is gonna be the special ref. Interesting.


Time to shed the sleeves and show off the guns!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> OOOOOOOKKK... so wanna discuss how Reigns will OVERCOME the odds next Monday?


DQ. HHH attacks to end RAW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Raw is Owens.

The IC title reigns supreme.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

So Roman bout to become a 3 time champ in less than six months? At this rate his going to be a 5x champ going into wrestlemainia


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This week or last week for worst episode of the year. Holy fuck.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Part of me wonders if Vince was going to say Happy New year once but wasn't happy with the delivery, so said it again and realised he'd look stupid if he didn't keep saying it. Looked stupid regardless.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Cena needs to turn heel. There is no need for two PG supermen at the same time and I can't tolerate it. One is bad enough.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince has lost his marbles!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Just flipped back to raw for the last 2 minutes. Does Vince McMahon have a crazy gimmick now?


McMahon has always been bat shit crazy in real life and in character.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Cena and reigns on same team... theres no winning.JOHNREIGNSWINSLOL# so now reigns wil lose title and enter rumble and win it lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns and Sheamus again.
> 
> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti
> 
> They are lost.


2 of the least talented guys on the roster going at it again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ill steal that title Reigns even if I have to referee tomorrow and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Reigns and Sheamus settle their business next week, and then Reigns goes to RR to face HHH? 

Meh, at least the Rumble match itself should be fun.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This what you get when Vince is in jail all night and can't micromanage the show.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

sashaisbae said:


> So Roman bout to become a 3 time champ in less than six months? At this rate his going to be a 5x champ going into wrestlemainia


Watch out Naitch!


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Hopefully horse face loses the WWE title next week


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Modern Family is like the cool comedy show for people who don't know about any actual cool comedy shows.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Time to shed the sleeves and show off the guns!


Indeed, I'm not ashamed to say that he has a great body for a 70 year old. Bring on the gun-show!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

PurityOfEvil said:


> Cena needs to turn heel. There is no need for two PG supermen at the same time and I can't tolerate it. One is bad enough.


They are the top two in merchandise so neither guy is turning heel.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

New... Year Sucks


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Well Vince is being a complete asshole on TV again which is at least funny (even when it's stupid). It's better than those appearances he made last year with The Authority when he basically did nothing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> Happy new year! :vince5


:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681688052519927809


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm tapping out, I quit, I'm done. I cant watch this garbage anymore. Every single Raw, every single SD,every single PPV ends the exact same way; Reigns by himself laying out everyone. I actually stupidly thought WWE were going to make LON look good here, but nope gotta have Super Reigns squash everyone again. Then they actually have the nerve to pretend next weeks Main Event will be Romans undoing, but why when he's just facing the king of the jobbers, a man he has squashed on every single show for the past month. Super Reigns is the worst thing I've ever seen in pro wrestling, and I liked Reigns, he won me over but this superman booking where he just endlessly squashes everyone is atrocious.

I hope Nikki just retires so I have no reason to ever watch WWE. Stay in Hollywood Rock, go back to the UFC Brock this garbage company is beneath you.


----------



## Klemmons (Dec 29, 2015)

Awesome end to a pretty lousy show. SO Vince + Roman + some fuckery= Money Money Money and Ratings. Deal with it I say to all the cry babies


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681687417590419456


Wow thanks for posting the gif so fast, that was great. He didn't even really stop running at him. Good stuff.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It doesn't look like next week will get any better.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is LoN ever going to get the upper hand against Reigns? This is the 3rd time in a row Reigns took out LoN all by himself.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Enjoy this McMahon run while he still has it in him to do such a thing. Man is a LEGEND!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Wow thanks for posting the gif so fast, that was great. He didn't even really stop running at him. Good stuff.


That was Goldberg like. :applause


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Reigns vs Sheamus AGAIN....only this time, we have a geriatric referee. 

Ask me if I care.

We seriously need some better heels in the main event scene.

I'll just leave this smiley here for unrelated reasons.... :rollins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least the football game is entertaining!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ive stopped watching raw on my tv...now just peek at stream every now and again...soon to be done completely.tbh.shit is terrible


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Feel pretty confident that Trips will be back to intercede on Sheamus' behalf and help him win the title back.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good. Get the Shameass rematch outta the way instead of saving it for ppv.

Still a pitiful show. The beginning was entertaining and Owens actually didn't look like a generic tard but it wasn't enough.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Time to shed the sleeves and show off the guns!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I just don't know what there's to watch anymore? Roman insane superman booking is predictable and really played out now. I think I'll view Raw but have something else on as a primary option like I've had MNF for awhile this year. I dont think anything is going to improve. A scary thought is to think if Rollins didn't get hurt how bad he'd be jobbed out to Reigns.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone else expecting a Cena heel turn at the end of that Raw?

"Your WHC match next week, against this man...."

Cena attacks Roman from behind as Vince stares with a smile on his face.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I won my bet  The guy is seriously pissed off cos the ticket to the indie show costs 20 bucks :lmao He shouldn't have bet against me, I knew I would win before Raw even started!


----------



## Klemmons (Dec 29, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Enjoy this McMahon run while he still has it in him to do such a thing. Man is a LEGEND!


Enjoy it for another reason it could very well be one of if not Vince's last big runs as Mr.McMahon. I know 70 is relatively young in todays world but you just never know..

I hope he sticks around til Mania off/on appearances I really believe we won't see much of him at all once he breaks again from the Mr. McMahon character


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Hell yea!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> That's why you should never take dirt sheet rumors as gospel.


I was told that by a couple of my trusted buddies on here, I don't read that dirt sheet bullshit anymore.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Ill steal that title Reigns even if I have to referee tomorrow and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day and the next day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince putting himself on Raw every week to get ratings. :lol That desperation.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Slightly decent show. But no paige and no enzo/cass debut..BOOO!!!!
Lost opportunities abound.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Klemmons said:


> Enjoy it for another reason it could very well be one of if not Vince's last big runs as Mr.McMahon. I know 70 is relatively young in todays world but you just never know..
> 
> I hope he sticks around til Mania off/on appearances I really believe we won't see much of him at all once he breaks again from the Mr. McMahon character


I fully agree. I just didn't want to say it or think it.

It's going to be a sad sad day.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince putting himself on Raw every week to get ratings. :lol That desperation.


It's got me tuning in. I was going to say that the current roster could learn a thing or two from him but then I remembered that you can't teach charisma like that. It's something you're born with, not something you learn at some sterile wrestling school.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heath V said:


> It's got me tuning in. I was going to say that the current roster could learn a thing or two from him but then I remembered that you can't teach charisma like that. It's something you're born with, not something you learn at some sterile wrestling school.


At least he's being open with the fact that he's not confident enough in his roster right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Reigns vs Sheamus AGAIN....only this time, we have a geriatric referee.
> 
> Ask me if I care.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince putting himself on Raw every week to get ratings. :lol That desperation.


Yeah, I saw that pic of him in the Smiley thread and it looks like Death is knocking on his door. Holy shit. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Enjoy this McMahon run while he still has it in him to do such a thing. Man is a LEGEND!


I don't know if he can withstand another Reigns attack!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Broncos in field goal range.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I don't know if he can withstand another Reigns attack!


Who can?!

The Generic Jackhammer has it in him, Believe That!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Reigns stands tall again!! WTF LON should destroy that piece of sh*t


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well they dont teach charisma to the girls at nxt haha. Other then a few exceptions. Paige, Bayley, Alexa etc. This show needed the wyatt family.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Broncos in field goal range.


MNF game is more exciting than RAW


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Its really sad, When the owner has to show up on the show. To help ratings shows how piss poor the show is.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

sbzero546 said:


> MNF game is more exciting than RAW


I agree.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The game is going into OT!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

shanked it what a crap kick


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Told Ya MNF game is more excting than RAW


----------



## blujoqu3r (Dec 28, 2015)

Early prediction: Sheamus comes close to the victory next Monday thanks to LON and Vince despite an effort to help Roman by the Usos,then the Rock or Brock Lesnar ultimately saves Roman's reign

Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And another Vince appearance next week just to continue trying to justify why Reigns is in the position he's in right now.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So New Year but same goal......










#ReginsvCasper #TurntheCHANNEL #RawisBORE


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

It's been a while since we've had a screwjob match with a good special guest referee and the title be on the line on Raw. All that's going to happen is a Brogue Kick to Vince and then another referee comes out and counts the 3, Roman retains. Or who knows, maybe they do give back to Sheamus for the Brock match and Roman gets entered early into the Rumble only to win it.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

mightymike1986 said:


> It's been a while since we've had a screwjob match with a good special guest referee and the title be on the line on Raw. All that's going to happen is a Brogue Kick to Vince and then another referee comes out and counts the 3, Roman retains. Or who knows, maybe they do give back to Sheamus for the Brock match and Roman gets entered early into the Rumble only to win it.


Good god two RR wins for Roman and 3X titles for Roman because we all know he is going to win it later. But do not like him as champ currently Smh


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

"The League of Nations have been dominating everyone for the past few weeks!!" Except fkn reigns, he destroys all 4 of them whenever they meet, it's annoying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm watching the clips and did anyone else see the paper airplane in the Vince/Roman segment? Heard there were CM Punk and Daniel Bryan chants and the divas match got shit on. Crowds don't even give a shit at this point.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

mightymike1986 said:


> * Or who knows, maybe they do give back to Sheamus for the Brock match and Roman gets entered early into the Rumble only to win it*.












*NIGHTMARE OF F'ING NIGHTMARES*

Not only do you RUIN the so called "title" match but then you go and RUIN anther Royal Rumble back to back to back to back to back to back for the LAST 6 years plus let's NOT even get into what would be the ripple effects of......

Lesnar v Regins II "The Who Gives a FUCK but you", this then opens the door for a rumored HHH/Rock & Cena/Taker as part of the BIG 3 matches for WM which to me is like the three BIGGEST pieces of monkey crap, from part timers v part timers, a NO WIN/INTEREST in a streak-less Taker verses a Gutless and Stale Persona in Fuck Boy Bucket head & then Regins/Lesnar which if last year is ANY indication what the build up might be this year.....

#Tug-O-war2 #Keepingmy9 .99 #SavemeNXT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I really wish they would just pull the plug on Sheamus. He's the fucking WORST.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Send Sheamus to TNA!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> I really wish they would just pull the plug on Sheamus. He's the fucking WORST.


Barrett or Rusev should be in his spot.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Send Sheamus to TNA!


What is The Lobsterhead doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> They are the top two in merchandise so neither guy is turning heel.


Honestly i think Cena would remain #1 in merchandise if he turned heel. Whatever hes selling now would double.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So I'm gonna spare myself the agony and plan on avoiding all of RAW next week. The very thought of them resorting to Vince as ref chaffes my nutsack.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> But I have no desire to see him. He reminds me of the NWO. Everyone was all,,oh look at the cool new guys in WCW....I was over in the corner yelling...GET THE FUCK OFF MY TV SHOW!! (I was much less shrill than Steph), Characters like that do nothing but make me change the channel. It;s why I haven't watched an entire Raw since WM31


Well, there are a few other people I feel that way about but most others around here seem to like, so I know what you're saying.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hopefully Vince brings out a nurse to ring, after all ref's take so MANY bumps and he is 70 after all & Roman likes to hit them older folks. I mean will this be our ref come Monday........










#STOPelderabuse #Sombodyelse4CHAMP #TrainWreckRegins #BuytheFarmVinMan


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol at them thinking Reigns is the next big star. When it reigns it bores for the next decade, so fun. Glad Cena diddnt get his title bk straight away. But he well.inevitably #lolcenawins incoming..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Break it Down said:


> Honestly i think Cena would remain #1 in merchandise if he turned heel. Whatever hes selling now would double.


Lol no he wouldnt. His demo is kids and families, thats where the money comes from. He would lose that with a heel turn. Therefore no money in a cena heel turn. Sure refreshing storyline wise, thats it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Eva Maryse said:


> I'm tapping out, I quit, I'm done. I cant watch this garbage anymore. Every single Raw, every single SD,every single PPV ends the exact same way; Reigns by himself laying out everyone. I actually stupidly thought WWE were going to make LON look good here, but nope gotta have Super Reigns squash everyone again. Then they actually have the nerve to pretend next weeks Main Event will be Romans undoing, but why when he's just facing the king of the jobbers, a man he has squashed on every single show for the past month. Super Reigns is the worst thing I've ever seen in pro wrestling, and I liked Reigns, he won me over but this superman booking where he just endlessly squashes everyone is atrocious.
> 
> I hope Nikki just retires so I have no reason to ever watch WWE. Stay in Hollywood Rock, go back to the UFC Brock this garbage company is beneath you.


Hey, remember 2 weeks ago when Reigns won the title and everyone was saying it would be the start of some change? Remember how they said the Roman Era had begun and he was actually a big draw because the show did a 2.66? Remember how people actually believed this meant we'd get some different, compelling television?

My god some people are gullible. 

For the record, here were my thoughts right after Reigns won:



KO Bossy said:


> And don't get me started about people saying "this is like the start of a whole new era!" Bullshit it is. Remember when Bryan won the title at WM30 and that was going to be the start of a whole new era? That lasted about 2 weeks. Remember when Punk won the title at MiTB 2011 and we were getting a whole new era? That lasted right until Kevin Nash powerbombed him a month later. Come next week, its going to be the same old show. Why? Because WWE's problems aren't related to the performers, its a gigantic slew of other issues. Booking, writing, presentation, you name it. And sadly, those issues won't change until someone with a clue is put in charge of running the place. You want to see a new era? Vince McMahon dies. Kevin Dunn gets fired. The McMahons stop running WWE. One of those things happen, you're gonna see shit change real fucking quick. Right now, its the same morons pulling the strings with different pawns. *I mean, what exactly is Roman slated to do going forward? Kill time with a title rematch against Sheamus* at the Rumble? Oh man, GOTTA LOVE THAT CHANGE! The show is going to be so different that we'll be getting the same feud we've already been seeing for a month...only expect Santa Claus to be worked in there somehow, it being Christmas and all. *Until the Rumble, Roman is going to be beating up the foreign geeks and that'll be it*.


Gee, I'm right. How terribly surprising.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> Stunning Steve shaved his head and drank beer to get ******** hype.
> 
> I don't give booking credit for that.
> 
> ...


Bah Gawd, the only thing lower than this posters IQ is the amount of calories in JR's main-event mustard and BBQ sauce. :jr


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Lol no he wouldnt. His demo is kids and families, thats where the money comes from. He would lose that with a heel turn. Therefore no money in a cena heel turn. Sure refreshing storyline wise, thats it.


just like hulk hogan and nwo right? and a refreshing storyline gets everyone over, and more butts in the seats, that is defiantly worth it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Roman's closing Spear was awesome. It looked even better than the one he did on Big Show, thanks to Rusev jumping into it:*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


> I'm tapping out, I quit, I'm done. I cant watch this garbage anymore. Every single Raw, every single SD,every single PPV ends the exact same way; Reigns by himself laying out everyone. I actually stupidly thought WWE were going to make LON look good here, but nope gotta have Super Reigns squash everyone again. Then they actually have the nerve to pretend next weeks Main Event will be Romans undoing, but why when he's just facing the king of the jobbers, a man he has squashed on every single show for the past month. Super Reigns is the worst thing I've ever seen in pro wrestling, and I liked Reigns, he won me over but this superman booking where he just endlessly squashes everyone is atrocious.
> 
> I hope Nikki just retires so I have no reason to ever watch WWE. Stay in Hollywood Rock, go back to the UFC Brock this garbage company is beneath you.


Wow. Never thought I'd see you post something like this. You're 100% correct though and I agree. Never thought I'd say that, either. :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Lol @ Cena not being the main draw with a heel turn. He absolutely would. It'd be one of the biggest moments in history, and people would be glued to the TV.

All they did is someone to go up against him. Reigns looks to be the guy.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Another terrible Raw, but Stephanie's boobies jiggling as she made her way to the ring was definitely my moment of the night. Followed by that beastly Owens clothesline of course.

Please someone make a gif of both these momentous moments.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

boxing1836 said:


> just like hulk hogan and nwo right? and a refreshing storyline gets everyone over, and more butts in the seats, that is defiantly worth it.


You can't compare the GOAT to Cena.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

It's nice when everything about the show revolves around Roman in some way, makes it easy that way. The no pop from McMahon's closing announcement made up for everything else. It was all too perfect.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


> the GOAT



:rockwut


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> Lol @ Cena not being the main draw with a heel turn. He absolutely would. It'd be one of the biggest moments in history, and people would be glued to the TV.
> 
> All they did is someone to go up against him. Reigns looks to be the guy.


Lonestar read people's points clearly. No one said it would not be a draw storyline wise. They meant in terms of money. Revene and Merch. It would definitely sell out ppv buy rates. But a heel turn considering his main demo is kids and families. I don't see as "money". Parents would not want to see Cena I don't cursing, or not being a super hero in any form. He is also the most liked sports athlete on Facebook and Social Media. I think these factors alone are why their is no money in a cena heel turn.


----------



## legobro32 (Jun 2, 2015)

Well nobody cares about the LON because they are all mid card jobbers poorly booked therefore nobody is invested in anything.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This super Reigns, he cannot lose to anyone in 4 months booking. Is giving Cenas super bulldozing his way through every one for 13 years booking, a run for its money. Based on this, if it continues. Reigns bulldozing his way through the league of geeks up till rumble and beyond. I cant.imagine where raw well.be at by April. How wwe thinks this kinda of booking is inducive currently is mind boggling. After Cenas crap for over a decade. I kno lets do it all over again with cena and rocks boring love child lol. Even Reigns fans dont like this kinda booking. No psycholgy, no heat. Therefore no.investment. seriously monkeys could book this shit etter


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

i cant wait for that fat wanker big show to enter number one and prove his "dominance" once again by burying half the roster. why hasnt this lard retired yet?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Maybe because I'm n a good mood after finishing a semester in university, but I enjoyed the show. Well, except for the segments wih samoan bullcrap.

Becky and Kalisto in 1on 1 action, best in the world is back, Owens destroyed those boring fuckers and Big Show was in pretty good shape. I know it's probably because of romen, but I would like to see Big Show as wwe champ one more time as long as he's working his 100%. His huge, knows what he is doing and in a good shape. Also ppl can atleast believe he can kick ass.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> i cant wait for that fat wanker big show to enter number one and prove his "dominance" once again by burying half the roster. why hasnt this lard retired yet?


We know its going to happen, and Big Show will be in the final four too xD


----------



## Stan Rizzo (Jun 23, 2013)

Are they still doing Sheamus/Roman at the Rumble?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Not much to enjoy about RAW this week. Although I enjoy seeing Vince heel it up, this is all too familiar. Reigns isn't getting a lot of time to talk either but I aint complaining about that. Things I did liked were Kevin Owens attacking Dean Ambrose, the New Day's promo and Big E defeating Kalisto. Becky Lynch/Sasha Banks was a lengthy match and not surprised Banks won. Becky has no one to help her against Team BAD. Was refreshing to see Cena again and with the way how his match against Del Rio ended, wont be surprised if we get an 8-man tag match soon. Although the WWE is clearly not letting Wade Barrett do any physical activity. Wow, Big Show is going to enter #1 at the Rumble? Yikes. This show needs more star power.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not related to anything. But Remember when Vince got a 2.66. And everyone is saying Vince was a genius. Today I saw a thread Vince has lost it lol. WWE fans partic the smarks, are gullible! I mean for heck sakes Bryan the most over guy since Rock won the WWE WHC title after a year of being punked and Kane nearly killing him lol. Did anything change? No fair enough he was out injured, but you see my point. Vince was a shock return. You cannot do that twice, and have the reaction. That show was actually booked overall good, hence the ratings spike. Had nothing to do with Reings going over as WWE WHC champ. Some told some that, but refused to listin! I tell ya. To be honest I would have no problem with Reigns as WWE WHC champ. IF it the push was not so manufactured. You well like him! You have no chance in hell! You well like him, like him damn it! I mean if they pushed him in midcard, but too late now lol. Reigns was put in the deep end with super super man booking. And some times Reigns swims to the surface, but some times he doesent. But if I was a booker, and I was booking Raw. And I saw the script okay Reigns looks strong taking out The Legion of Geeks AGAIN. Is this annoying? Yes, well this piss of the majority of the audience? Yes, go ahead damn it! But Vince, Reigns looks strong, they well like him damn it!

ETA: Stop shitting on Show man. The guy his age and size. Where do you expect him to go, when he has a family to feed? Sure he must have money. But clearly their Is a reason why he is still employed to WWE. Just saying it goes beyond kayfabe sometimes.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Stan Rizzo said:


> Are they still doing Sheamus/Roman at the Rumble?


Doubt it. We've seen this shit enough, and with Vince acting as the SGR on RAW, there will be no reason whatsoever to do this match again when Reigns retains. 

They'll probably feed Rusev to Reigns at the Rumble. :shrug


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol Reigns is going to overcome the odds ....again. Superman's the entire league of nations tonight and will do so next week again and only this time he'll beat Sheamus with Vince McMahon as ref making his triumph even greater. People still wondering why Reigns isn't well liked? People still questioning that he's going to be booked like Super Cena? This will continue to be proof of it and its the absolute worst kind of booking just to make 1 guy look good and the rest of the roster look like total geeks. They sure as hell aren't going to hotshot the title again so I don't see Reigns losing and I don't know if they'll want to drag this storyline all the way until the end of January so I'm interested in knowing who he will feud with for the next month or 2 until Wrestlemania . I doubt he loses the title before Mania


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I smell a street fight for the IC Title at the Rumble (or a First Blood match if were lucky lol)

When does anyone think Triple H will make his move on Roman?


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2015)

Man, that Sasha/Becky match was both plodding and sloppy as fuck. Has to be the worst match from either of them all year. I don't even know what the fuck this was supposed to be but never, ever do it again. 










#Botchamania

The main roster fans may chant "We want Sasha" but the only times they've really cared about her in the actual ring were in her matches with Paige. She's the only person Sasha has shown any kind of palpable chemistry and truly shined with. It boggles my mind those two aren't in any kind of feud together. What we got was last night was awkward and awful. They tried to give us a wrestling match but sucked the entire life out of the crowd. Ratings for the top of the second hour will be interesting. 

Neville's selling of Owen's clothesline (as obnoxious and ridiculous as it was) was the only real highlight for me. Oh, and maybe Truth knocking his own ass out. Everything else was bottom of the barrel. Cena and Del Rio had even less chemistry than Sasha and Becky. And after the embarrassment of that match, that's saying a lot.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Just flicking through Raw from last night: I swear the sooner Naomi fucks off away from Sasha the better. The Sasha Banks I grown to love on NXT has turned into a god damn black world star hip hop enthusiast. What the hell is this "unityyyy" shite as well??? All of it is super irritating when you know how great Sasha is, she doesn't need to do that stuff. Roll on Wrestlemania season where hopefully Sasha gets her moment by herself.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Also proper disappointed with Becky and Sasha's match. The total opposite of their match in NXT, shame.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mutant God said:


> I smell a street fight for the IC Title at the Rumble (or a First Blood match if were lucky lol)
> 
> When does anyone think Triple H will make his move on Roman?


Street fight would be good. Idk but I want a couple of sledgehammer shots to the head followed up by pedigrees on a chair in the ring, then outside the ring, and finally through the announce table. Its not hard WWE


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Becky and Sasha have always had great chemistry, just watch any of their matches prior to this one and you'll see that very easily. From smooth transitions to exciting finishing sequences, these girls have always worked well off each other. What happened last night was a mix of different bad ideas all coming together in one match. For one, the main roster crowd is not yet conditioned to watch long and plodding divas matches and that's why the crowd reacted with a "boring" chant. The fact neither woman showed any sense of urgency to win, made the match feel like it was never going to end. I don't care who you are, if you take your sweet time and the action is mostly just rest holds and a few high spots sprinkled in here and there, most American crowds will turn on you. I understand that Sasha wanted to be hated in this match so she had a lackadaisical approach to make the crowd hate her, but that was tough to watch as a fan.

I still believe Divas deserve to have long matches, but you can't take the crowd for granted either and think you can just take your time and they'll just accept it because Sasha or Becky is out there. The crowd wants to see an exciting match between two people who really want to win at any cost, not two wrestlers taking their sweet ass time with no concern with wanting to win. One of the biggest reasons Sasha's match at Brooklyn worked so well with Bayley is because both women were killing each other to get the win, you could feel the urgency and the importance of winning that match. Last night Becky and Sasha showed no desire to win and the crowd saw through it. A crowd that rowdy and unpredictable(chanting Cm Punk early on in the night...), was not the right crowd to play safe with, they expected more from Becky/Sasha and its easy to see why they shit on the match. Excluding the crowd, I thought the match was fine actually, but I'm a fan of both ladies and even I was starting to lose patience with their snail pace. Hopefully Sasha and Becky learned something from that match and going forward they adjust what they do in the ring to cater to different crowds.

Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I was at the show last night and I'll give a little tidbits about the show:

-The mics were shit for the event. Normally you could hear when they take bumps but not tonight. And you could barely hear any of the promos (it got better as the night went on).

we shat on the Becky/Sasha match because we went 45 minutes with a 20 second match and our first real match for the show was this match which had 100 rest holds and sprinkled with a some high spots. It wasn't the women fault but where they booked them.

-Owens, New Day, Ambrose, Reigns and Cena were the stars of the show. As much shit Cena gets he knows how to get a crowd pumped. His match was whatever but he knows how to entertain.

They teased Reigns/Cena at the end of the show to crickets. You know how when two stars face off and get that white hot reaction? That didn't happen tonight! I'm sure if they go down that road it'll be good with some build if they are going to pass the torch to Reigns.

Overall it was a mediocre show IMO, I'll get more out of a ROH for my moneys worth.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> I was at the show last night and I'll give a little tidbits about the show:
> 
> -The mics were shit for the event. Normally you could hear when they take bumps but not tonight. And you could barely hear any of the promos (it got better as the night went on).
> 
> ...


You were there live? Ugh I would of been pissed off


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

sbzero546 said:


> You were there live? Ugh I would of been pissed off


If I was in attendance to last weeks show I'd want a refund! But it was cool because I took my friends out and it was my girlfriend first time going to one so it was fun in that regard.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681672572895936512


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kevin Owens was the best part of a bad RAW. I'm surprised by how average and outright bad the show got at times. I only got genuinely excited when Owens went HAM and destroyed Neville & Dean. Speaking of Dean, I hate his new physique. He looks horrible. But he sold pretty damn well for Owens. 

I didn't hate the opening segment but I'm not sure what purpose it served. Vince went racist, Reigns had a few lines and Stephanie took over again. Roman did seem more comfortable and spoke clearly on the mic. I liked his small mannerisms as well such as holding the microphnoe for the cop to speak. 

The jobber get together on Miz TV was a waste of time. I don't care about Ryback/Big Show #46940650985078059870598 . Also, why would the Big Show announce himself as #1 in the Rumble? Wouldn't he want to be 30?

I sensed the crowd turning on the Diva's match. I don't know why it went 30 minutes in front of a restless crowd. 

As for Cena's return, the guy is so smooth. He's been on top, albeit too damn long, for a reason. He knows how to work a crowd. I'm in agreement with Vince Russo. Reigns should've hit Cena by accident and then you set up 2016. 

I'm really glad I didn't get tickets to this show. It was a half assed 3 hours.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. Never thought I'd see you post something like this. You're 100% correct though and I agree. Never thought I'd say that, either. :lol


Im even a fan of Super Cena, well not his Superman booking but Cena has won me over in spite of it over the last 13 or so years. Super Reigns though, its even less organic than Cena, John was crazy over before they turned him into Superman. Roman just feels so forced and overbearing, Cena still gets his ass kicked regularly, Roman just crushes everyone with ease over and over again. The most annoying part of it was Reigns won me over in the Wyatt feud, he was more intense and likable, he had some real badass matches, now though he's back to just crushing everyone with the same 2 moves over and over again.



KO Bossy said:


> Hey, remember 2 weeks ago when Reigns won the title and everyone was saying it would be the start of some change? Remember how they said the Roman Era had begun and he was actually a big draw because the show did a 2.66? Remember how people actually believed this meant we'd get some different, compelling television?
> 
> My god some people are gullible.
> 
> ...


Inever understood why people thought the brief "badass" booking of Roman was so great. He stopped smiling for 2 nights and everyone lost their shit. He was still booked like Superman on those 2 nights laying waste to every heel on the roster with absolute ease. He still always been Super Reigns, its just getting worse and worse now. Book him to get his ass kicked every now and then rather than beating down at least 3 people by himself in every closing segment. Book the heels numbers game to mean something.Book anything else. But a month straight of Super Reigns making everyone else on the roster look like pathetic geeks has killed my interest in WWE. To keep watching this absolute shit is basically just torturing myself.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Owens Orgasm Face when he destroyed Dean :yoda
Also fuck Big Show.
Slater with dem fucking balls. FUCK Cole. 
"I interviewed him!" like fucking excited when in reality he acted like he had to interview a piece of shit and now tryin to jump on the bandwaggon, there's no fucking room on it for you Cole, I'll never forget. FUCK OFF.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> If I was in attendance to last weeks show I'd want a refund! But it was cool because I took my friends out and it was my girlfriend first time going to one so it was fun in that regard.


I had a whole group of people for Raw last year. But this year just my best bud who is a Big wrestling fan. Guess the other guys didnt want to come back :shrug and I dont blame them


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Get Like Banks said:


> Just flicking through Raw from last night: I swear the sooner Naomi fucks off away from Sasha the better. The Sasha Banks I grown to love on NXT has turned into a god damn black world star hip hop enthusiast. What the hell is this "unityyyy" shite as well??? All of it is super irritating when you know how great Sasha is, she doesn't need to do that stuff. Roll on Wrestlemania season where hopefully Sasha gets her moment by herself.


I don't get the whole Team B.A.D. thing either, because the only one with talent going to waste is Sasha (as she's the fresh one to the group).

Tamina has this manager type of thing going on, because she doesn't actually do anything (which I guess isn't too bad). But Naomi, is just one of those that never really got anywhere in her career (except maybe the Funkadactyls with Cameron - where they won a Slammy) and will never go away unless she gets released.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

VampDude said:


> Naomi, is just one of those that never really got anywhere in her career (except maybe the Funkadactyls with Cameron - where they won a Slammy) and will never go away unless she gets released.


She looked very good last night, though!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Super Cena overcomes the odds and then Super Reigns comes in to mop up... WWE hits a new low...

Just watched the TNA year in review show the other night and liked what I saw... haven't ruled out making the switch...

I'm considering between now and Mania WWE's last chance to keep me as a fan...


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> They are the top two in merchandise so neither guy is turning heel.


Hulk Hogan.

Enough said.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Roman's closing Spear was awesome. It looked even better than the one he did on Big Show, thanks to Rusev jumping into it:*


They tried to repeat that Big Show spot cause they are not creative enough to come up with new stuff.

Like the new Star Wars movie, same old shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why did it have to be Rusev? :sadpanda


----------



## Stan Rizzo (Jun 23, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Doubt it. We've seen this shit enough, and with Vince acting as the SGR on RAW, there will be no reason whatsoever to do this match again when Reigns retains.
> 
> They'll probably feed Rusev to Reigns at the Rumble. :shrug


I don't think they see Rusev at that level anymore. I can't figure out who its going to be, HHH seems like too big of an opponent for the Rumble.


----------

